# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  شذور الذهب من ذكرى سفرةٍ عجب ...!

## أم هانئ

الحمد لله وكفى وصلاة وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى ثم أما بعد :





مواقف وطرائف وفوائد وعجائب و غرائب و دموع 

و آلام وآمال وضحكات وآهات و.............



كل ذلك حدث ذات مرة في سفرة العمرة 




انتظرونا ...............

----------


## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله و بعد :

أبدأ مستعينة بالله سائلته التوفيق والسداد :





كم في القصص من عبر ، لمن تدبر و تأمل و صبر !!

فليس المقصود محض القص ، أو الوقوف على حدود النص

فالمراد الاعتبار والاتعاظ بما جرت به الأقدار ...


وفي هذه الصفحات ستقص علينا إحدى الصاحبات

بعض ما حدث معها من مواقف وطرائف و حكايات ...

----------


## أم هانئ

1- شوق إلى البيت الحرام ..!!



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



اشتد بنا الشوق إلى البيت الحرام ، فأزمعنا أداء فريضة الإسلام


حاولنا لسنوات وسنوات و سنوات ، وشق علينا نوال ذلك هيهات ثم هيهات !!


ثم اقترح بعضنا السفر إلى عمرة رمصان ، والمكوث إلى الحج ذلك العام 


و نعم كنت زوجة إلا أنني لم أكن ذات أولاد ؛ لم أرزق تمام حمل لبضع سنوات .!!


كنت كلما حملت ، إذا ركبت سيارة حدث - بقدر من الله - لذاك الحمل سقط !!


ولم أكن أعمل في دوام ، فكنت متفرغة لطلب العلم على الدوام 


لذا حين عرض القوم سفرا طويلا ، كان أمري موافقا ويسيرا ..!


كذا كان حال باقي الرفقة ، يُسرت أمورهم للمشاركة بتلكم السفرة ..!



يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

هيهات ثم هيهات ثم هيهات !!!
لكن فرج الله قريب
أحزنتي القلب أختي وأدمعتي العيون ... كم أنا مشتاقة لسفرة العمر ...فريضة الإسلام ...
وفقك الله لسرد الحكاية ...

----------


## أم هانئ

> هيهات ثم هيهات ثم هيهات !!!
> 
> لكن فرج الله قريب
> أحزنتي القلب أختي وأدمعتي العيون ... كم أنا مشتاقة لسفرة العمر ...فريضة الإسلام ...
> 
> وفقك الله لسرد الحكاية ...


 
بوركت أختنا شميسة ويسر الله أمرك 

ورزقك حجة على سنة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم 

وما ذلك على الله بعزيز .

آمين آمين آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

2- الرفقـــــــــة .......!! 



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا : 

تقرر سفري مع الوالدين ، في عمرتي إلى بلاد الحرمين 
و كانت رفقة السفر مكونة من ثمان أسر : 

ثمانية من محارمنا ، واثنتي عشرة امرأة منا ، 
وبنت لإحدى أخواتنا صغيرة تلازمنا ... 

وكنا سبع طالبات للعلم ، متعارفات لسنوات من قبل 
كنا سببا في تلكم السفرة ، متصدرات لتنظيم تلكم العمرة  
ووافقنا المحارم و الأهل ، يظنون أننا في تصدرنا لذلك أهل 
فجمعنا منهم جوازات السفر ، والأموال المطلوبة على عجل  
ثم دفعناها إلى زوج أخت لنا ، قال أنه سيتدبر لنا جميعا أمرنا  

وبعد فترة جاءت البشرى : حصل الجميع على الإذن بالعمرة !! 

تقرر السفر عن طريق البحر ، ووعد بأن يكون ذلك أول الشهر 

فانطلقنا نتزود لسفرتنا ، بما استطعنا من مؤنة وتقوى ...!! 

وكان ذلك في آخر شهر شعبان ، ناظرة قلوبنا غرة شهر رمضان ...!! 



و ....يتبــع .

----------


## تعارف

واصلى وصلك الله تعالى بفضله

----------


## مروة عاشور

تقبل الله ورزقنا وإياكم وجميع المسلمين
أحسن الله إليكِ 
في انتظار البقية..

----------


## أم هانئ

> واصلى وصلك الله تعالى بفضله


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك






> تقبل الله ورزقنا وإياكم وجميع المسلمين
> أحسن الله إليكِ 
> في انتظار البقية..


 
تقيل الله طيب دعائك بوركت أخية

----------


## أم هانئ

3- وطـــال الانتظــــار ...........!!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




وتم الاستعداد للسفر ، ولكن لما يأتينا من القوم خبر...!!


مرت عدة أيام من الشهر الفضيل ، وما زلنا لا نعلم متى سفرنا على التفصيل ؟!


وكلما حاولنا تتبع الأخبار ، كان الجواب : في أقرب ليل أو نهار !!!


وظللنا هكذا على أهبة الاستعداد ، حتى ولّى نصف الشهر و فات ...!!


و في الأخير وبعد انتظار مجهد وطويل جاءنا الخير :

إنه في السادس عشر سيكون السفر ...!!


وكنت أكثر الرفقاء لذلك التأخير غما ، فكنت أبكي كربا وهما ...!!


فقد أمّلت أن أحصّل أجر عمرة في رمضان ، ومع تأخر سفرنا أظلني شبح الحرمان :



فقد كنت حائضا آخر شهر شعبان ، وآخر حيضتي كان أول يوم من رمضان


وترتب على ذلك الأمر أن تكون حيضتي آخر الشهر ...!!


فسارعتُ أستشير معلمتي الحبيبة : هل ألجأ إلى طبيبة ؟
؛ لتصف لي بعض الدواء أتعاطاه في السفرة ؛ 
عساه بتقدير الإله يؤخر موعد الحيضة !؟


قالت تواسيني بمودة و أنس : إن فعلتِ بنيتي لا بأس ..


ولكن الأخْير حبيبتاه : أن تستسلمي لأقدار الإلــــه ...


فانشرح صدري لقولها ، وأزمعت العمل بنصحها ...


فلما تقرر موعد السفر ، كان وداعا مشهودا لكل من تركنا في الحضر ...


ما بين دموع و دعوات ووصايا بكثرة الاتصالات.... 


و يوم السادس عشر في المساء ، اجتمع كل الرفقاء ؛ قاصدين الميناء ...



ويتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

4- واجتمعنا للسفر ...!





تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



و في مساء اليوم الموعود ، حملنا أمتعتنا إلى المكان المرصود ...


وكانت أمتعة كثيرة ليست خفيفة ، بل على العكس كانت ثقيلة ..!


أعددناها لسفر بعيد ، سيستمر إلى ثلاثة أشهر أو يزيد ..!!


اجتمعنا عند السيارة ، فكان زحام من الأقارب والرفقاء و الجيرة..!!


تكلفوا الحضور - جزاهم الله خيرا - للوداع ، فقد انتشر خير سفر جمعنا وذاع ...!!


كنّا - كما سبق و ذكرتُ - واحدا وعشرين فردا بالضبط ...


و هناك كانت المفاجأة : إن السيارة المعدة غير كافية 
لكامل العدد ، ولا لحمل أمتعتنا صالحة أو مهيأة ...!!


فهاتف بذلك السائق زوج أختنا ، الذي تعهد بتنسيق عمرتنا و سفرنا ..!


فأجابه : لا بأس ولا مشاح ، سنعد سيارة مناسبة في بكورة الصباح ...


فلما أخبرنا بذلك السائق ، كان أكثر الجمع على هذا القول غير موافق ...!!


- كيف نعود إلى بيوتنا ، ألن نتخلف بذلك عن موعد سفرنا...!!


فعاود السائق الاتصال بزوج أختنا ، فأعلمه أن العصر من الغد هو موعد سفرنا ...!!


فلما أعلم القوم ، استنكروا ذلك الأمر ، وأجمعوا على السؤال :

إذا كان موعد السفينة عصر غد ، فلم جمعتمونا في مثل هذا الوقت ...!!!


ثم كانت خلافات ، و معارك كلامية ، و مناقشات ....!!!


وفي الأخير : أقسم منا الكثير على عدم العودة و أزمعوا البقاء في الشارع حتى الرحيل ...!!


كنا غرقى في خضم ذلك ، بينما نسمع صلاة القيام فيما حولنا من المساجد ...!!


وتوافق قرب بيت إحدى أخوات الرفقة ، فأصرت وأهلها على استضافة جميع أفراد الصحبة ..!!


قالوا : لم يبق إلا سويعات قليلة ، هلموا إلى سحور وراحة يسيرة ...!!


فحملنا أمتعتنا إلى بيتهم ، وأمضينا ما بقي من وقت عندهم ..!!

أما أنا فأكلت لقيمات ثم ذهبت في سبات ....!!
وبقي من بقي يصلي ويستغفر ما بقي من ساعات ...!!


وأيقظوني قبل أذان الفجر بساعة ، و أزمع الذهاب إلى
مكان السيارة كل الجماعة ...!!


وكانت السيارة مناسبة بالكاد ، وأصر السائق على الرحيل قبل أذان الفجر بلحظات ..!!


وهنا هببت مع من كان معي من الأخوات ، والله لا نسافر إلا بعد تمام الصلات ...!!


وكانت مناقشات ، وعراك ومجادلات ، و في الأخير - بفضل الله - انتصرت الأخوات ...!!


ويتبــــــع .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بوركت أختنا شميسة ويسر الله أمرك 
> 
> ورزقك حجة على سنة نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم 
> 
> وما ذلك على الله بعزيز .
> 
> آمين آمين آمين


اللهم استجب .
آمين آمين آمين .
يااا رب .
( عندي يقين أنني سأزور بيت الله معتمرة وحاجة ، لكن متى وكيف ؟ هذا من علم ربي ، لكنني سأزور بيت الله الحرام سأزوره يقينا وسأبكي ساجدة أمام بيت ربي .... )

----------


## أم هانئ

> اللهم استجب .
> 
> آمين آمين آمين .
> يااا رب .
> 
> ( عندي يقين أنني سأزور بيت الله معتمرة وحاجة ، لكن متى وكيف ؟ هذا من علم ربي ، لكنني سأزور بيت الله الحرام سأزوره يقينا وسأبكي ساجدة أمام بيت ربي .... )


 وما ذلك على الله بعزيز يسر الله أمرك أخيتي ...

----------


## أم هانئ

5- في الطريق إلى الميناء ...!!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



بعد شديد جدال صلينا الفجر في مسجد كان بالجوار ...


وأخيرا وبعد عناء ، انطلقنا قاصدين الميناء ...



وصاحبنا ثلاثة من الأقارب عنوة ، قالوا : القوم يحتاجون إلى عون و قوة ..!!


وصدقوا إذا أن جمعنا العجاب : كان نساء و فتاة وشيوخ وثلاثة فقط من الشباب ...!!


وصلنا إلى المدينة في بضع ساعات ، فألفنا الطريق إلى الميناء ملآ بالسيارات...


زحام شديد شديد ، فالجميع لعمرة رمضان مريد ...!!


زحفت كالسلحفاء السيارة ، بينما اشتدت الحرارة ، و قد قربت الظهيرة ...


كنا كراكبين الناقة ، إلى الأمام ثم إلى الخلف ثم توقف بغير رشاقة ...


ظللنا هكذا لساعات ، لا نكاد نقطع مسافات ...!!


فشعرنا بالدوار و الغثيان ، و أردنا الترجل من السيارة لبضع ثوان ..!!


فأبى علينا السائق ، ومن معنا من المحارم لم يوافق ...


فأردنا النزول لصلاة الظهر ، فصرخ السائق : والله لن يكون ذلك الأمر ..!!


وسانده أحد المحارم : لم الصلاة على الفور !! 
يمكنكن جمعها إلى صلاة العصر ...!!


( لا بأس ، لا بأس ) كذا ألفني الجميع قائلة ، بينما كرر بعضهن المحاولة ...!!


ثم تحايلن باحتياجهن إلى الخلاء ، فلم يستطيع أحد عليهن الإيباء ...!!


وبقيت في السيارة مع القليل ، بينما ترجل البقية إلى وقت طويل ...!!


فأخذ السائق يهيج ، وكان صراخه في الزحام غير بهيج ...!!


وأخيرا وصلنا أمام البوابة في لهفة وحماسة ،
وهناك أمرت الحراسة ، برجوع رفقائنا الثلاثة ...


فأصر الضابطان على مصاحبتنا ، حتى السفينة التي ستقلنا 
بينما عمل الثالث على وداعنا ...


ونجح في محاولتهما الضابطان ، فشعرنا بشيء من الراحة والأمان ..


وترجل الجميع في حالة من الإعياء والإرهاق ، 
وو قفنا في صفوف لمراجعة الأوراق .....



و ........... يتبـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

6- وحدث في الميناء ....!!





تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :


لم تكن قبل قليل الأوراق في حوزتنا ، فقد سلمها لنا حينها زوج صديقتنا ..!!

فقد أصر - غفر الله له - على الاحتفاظ بجوازات السفر حتى آخر الوقت معه ..!!

لقينا عند بوابة الميناء ليسلمنا تلك الأوراق ، معلنا أنه مضطر إلى الفراق 
زاعما قدرته بعد أيام على اللحاق ...!!

كل أخذ ورقه ووقف في دوره من صفه ، و لم يستطع أحدنا إجابة سؤال وُجه له :
من المسئول عنكم ، من قائد سفرتكم ؟!

لم نستطع أن نذكر عينا ، و تغيظ محارمنا علينا ...!!!

قلنا : أو ليس أبا عبد الرحمن ؟!

فقال العاملون : عجبا لكم ، ألا تعلمون من بالأوراق أمدكم ؟!

كان ينبغي أن يتولى عنكم مشقة إتمام الإجراءات ، 
ويصحبكم في كل خطوة من الخطوات ؟!!

مكتوب في جواز السفر : أنكم تتبعون فلانا كذا ذُكر ...!!

فنظر بعضنا إلى بعض باضطراب ، ولم نستطع أن نأتي بجواب ...!!

قال العاملون : كم ستتعبون ، و على رحلتكم تلك - لابد- ستندمون ...!!

أشفق من جهلنا القوم ، وما كف محارمنا عن تقريعنا واللوم ...!!

و بعد وقت طال و طال ، تمت المراجعة بيسر للرجال ...

ثم طلب أحد العاملين بالميناء ، أن يطلع على وجوه النساء ...!!

وكان المكان شديد الزحام ، والجميع في شديد الحر صيام 

و بدا على وجه الرجل العناد ، فاتفقنا على الإذعان له والانقياد ...

فهذا في الأخير حقه ، والتأكد من حقيقتنا من صميم عمله ...

فلما وجد من الطاعة و الإذعان ، استحي أن يتفرس في وجوهنا 
طويلا في الزحام ...!!

فما تكاد إحدانا تمد يدها لكشف الحجاب ، حتى يأذن لها بالمرور بأدب جم و بلا ارتياب ...!!

وكانت إحدانا متغيبة لحاجة ، فلما أتى دورها رفضت أن تكشف الحجاب بسذاجة ...!!

فتغيظ عليها ، ورفض أن يحسن إليها... فوقفت المسكينة باكية حزينة بعد أن 
أقسم ألا تسافر معنا على السفينة ... !!

وبعد محاولات و دمعات وشفاعات من هذا و ذاك من هنا و هناك ....
رضي الرجل في الأخير ، وأذن لها بعد أن كشفت وجهها طويلا بالرحيل ..!!


ويتبـــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

7- وصليت في الميناء ....


تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



حين أنهينا مراجعة الأوراق ، وقد أخذ منا الجهد والإرهاق...



لم أنس أني نويت تأخير صلاة الظهر ؛ لأقصرها وأجمعها مع العصر ..(1 )


فأزمعت الصلاة على الفور ، رغم أني لم أسمع أذانا للعصر ...!


فعزوت ذلك إلى انشغالي بما مر من أحداث ، أو لعل المكان ليس فيه مسجد ليصلى فيه الناس ...!



وقد أدى الجميع الصلاتين في وقت الظهر ، إلا أنا وأخت لم نصل إلى ذلك الوقت ..


فجددنا الوضوء بتؤدة ، ثم سألنا غير مرة ؛ لنتأكد من اتجاه القبلة .. 


ثم وقفت على حدة أنا و تلك الأخت الواحدة ... 


وقفنا بمعزل عن الرجال قدر ما استطعنا وتيسر لنا في ذلك الحال...


ثم صلينا بالخفاف والحجاب ، و كان ذلك ما رأينا من صواب ...


وفي الأخير أدينا الصلاتين المقصورتين بنية جمع تأخير ...


وما كدنا نتجه إلى مكان اجتماع الرفقاء ، إلا وسمعنا أذان العصر يعلو في السماء ...!!


فتبادلت والأخت التي صلت معي النظرات ، هل ينبغي علينا إعادة الصلات ؟!!


وهنا سمعنا الأمر بالصعود إلى السفينة في الحال ...!!


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، أزمعت إعادة الصلاة ...


فقط إذا صعدنا السفينة ، واستقر بنا الحال في الكبينة


أعدنا الصلاة - إن شاء الله - برفق واحتساب وسكينة ...


وتوجه الجمع إلى السفينة الموعودة ، حيث عشنا مواقف عجيبة مشهودة .... 



و ....... يتبع .




--------------------------------------------------



(1)-فقد نص أهل العلم على اشتراط نية الجمع في وقت الأولى وهو ما يقتضيه النظر الصحيح، فإن تأخير الصلاة قد يكون للجمع وقد يكون لغيره، والنية هي الفاصلة بين الأمرين، فإن من أخر الصلاة حتى يجمعها مع الثانية عند وجود العذر المبيح للجمع ولم ينو الجمع في وقت الأولى صار كالمفوت لها، وصارت في حقه قضاء، 

http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=131493

----------


## أم هانئ

8- هيا غادروا السفينة ....!



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



ومن حين أذن للعصر ، اتجهنا إلى السفينة امتثالا للأمر ...


تولى من استطاع من الرجال شحن أمتعتنا الكبيرة 
ومعهم الضابطان في باطن تلكم السفينة ، 
وبقيت في أيدينا بعض الأمتعة الخفيفة أو الثمين 
والتي يمكن أن نكون بحاجتها على ظهر السفينة ...


اجتمعنا في مكان ، بينما تولى عنا جميعا الضابطان 

أمر البحث عن مكان إقامتنا على السفينة...

ذهب الضابطان إلى مكان المقصورات ، حسب
ما كان بيننا وبين زوج أختنا من اتفاقات ....


فوجداها عامرة بساكنيها ، وليس لأحد منا مكان واحد فيها ...!!!

فلما ذهبا إلى المختصين بالحجز ، عادا وقد تملكهما كدر و يأس

بادرا بسؤالنا - أعني من تصدر منا لأمر سفرنا - :

- ألم تعلمن أن حجزكم كان على سطح السفينة ، فلا مقعد لكم

ولا مقصورة ولا كبينة .........!!


- ألم يخبركن بذلك زوج أختكم ؟!! 
بالله كيف نترككم تذهبون وذا حالكم ...!!!


- فلا مسئول عن سفرتكم يصاحبكم ، ولا مكان آمن يستركم ...!!


- أغلبكم نساء ، وشيوخ ضعفاء .... فمالكم قِبَل بهذا البلاء ...!!


- هيا اجمعوا أمتعتكم ، و عودوا -هداكم الله - إلى بيوتكم ، حتى ننظر في أمركم ...!!


فأبينا طاعتهما بيأس ، وعرضنا دفع المزيد من المال لتغيير مكان الحجز ...!!


- فقالا : يا سادة حاولنا وكل ما بوسعنا بذلنا ، فما مقصورة واحدة لكم وجدنا ...!!


- أنتم في منتصف رمضان ، حتى السطح شديد الزحام ...!!


فبكى الجميع ، متمسكين بعدم الرجوع ...


فلما يأس الضابطان ، ذهبا ليبحثا لنا عن أي مأوىً أو مكان ...


وتوجهت قلوبنا إلى رب السماء ، نلح عليه بالتضرع والدعاء ...


وبعد وقت ليس بالقصير ، عادا وقادانا إلى مكان واسع و كبير

إلا أنه شديد الزحام ، يبدو أنه مكان مُعَدّ لتقديم الطعام ...!!


ظفرا ببضع مقاعد لكبار السن ، و مكان صغير في زاوية مستورة ما أمكن ..!


- قالا - جزاهما خيرا الله - : هذا خير مكان وجدناه ، وبعد جهد ولأواء وشفاعة حمدناه...


قلنا : لا بأس أيها الضابطان ، إنما هما - فقط - يومان ...!!


فنظرا إلينا بإشفاق كبير وقالا غير ناظري جواب ولا تعليل :

ستظل النساء دائما بكامل الثياب ، لن يستطعن التخفف برفع الحجاب ...!!


وإذا بصوت يصم الآذان ، يطلب من غير المسافرين التعجل بترك المكان ...


ففارقانا على كره الضابطان ، بعد أن استودعانا الله وهما يبكيان ...!!



و...يتبـــــــع .

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن إليك
واصلي وصلك الله بفضله، فإنا لحديثك من المتابعين، و لما يرد فيه من العبر - بإذن الله- من المنتفعين

----------


## أم هانئ

> جزاك الله خيرا و أحسن إليك
> واصلي وصلك الله بفضله، فإنا لحديثك من المتابعين، و لما يرد فيه من العبر - بإذن الله- من المنتفعين


 وجزاك وإليك أحسن أختنا الكريمة 

نتابعتك الكريمة تسعدنا بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

9- وحدث في السفينة ....!!


تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :


ما كاد الضابطان ينصرفان إلا و وسمعنا الأذان 

فأسرعنا إلى الفطر ، على ما تيسر من تمر 

وكربت لأنني ما استطعت إعادة صلاتي الظهر والعصر... (1)

صلى من صلى قبل الطعام ، بينما انشغل الباقي بإعداده بسلام ..

وبعد أن طعم الجميع بأناة ، بحثنا عن أقرب دورات للمياه ...

وكانت المفاجأة ، أنها بعيدة سيئة وغير مهيأة ...!!

فكم من صنبور للماء في الأحواض مكسور ، و المكان بين الكنف
وأمام الأحواض بكثير من الماء مغمور ...!!

فضلا عن زحام النساء ، كلهن يردن دخول الخلاء ...!!

وبعد شدة وعناء ، استطعنا دخول الخلاء ...!!

و وقفت أتوضأ على عجل ، أتحاشى ما استطعت فيض الماء المنهمر ...!

و بعجلة شديدة خرجت ، أسرعت و من هذا المكان هربت ...!!

نادتني إحداهن : أخيتي لم تغسلي القدمين ...!!

قلت عمدأ أخيتي فعلت سأمسح جواربي إذا محلي و صلت ... (2)

فلما وصلت لمكان رفقتنا بعافية وسلام ، 
خلعت النعلين وباشرت أمسح على الجوربين ...

وتحريت القبلة كما أعلمتني الأخوات ثم صليت خمس ركعات ....

ثم جلست في زاوية على الأرض ، وقد خارت قواي عند ذلك الحد ... !!

أسندت رأسي للجدار ، وغبت عن الوجود في الحال ..!!

ومرت الأحداث من حولى ، كحلم أراه في نومي ...!!

سمعتهم يقولون :انطلقت السفينة بتأنٍ و حذر ، يا قومنا رددوا دعاء السفر ...!

وشعرت باهتزاز ، و اهتزاز و اهتزاز ثم ... ذهب كامل الإحساس ...!!

و ......... يتبع .

--------------------------------------------------
(1)- ثم بعد ذلك علمت أن من أخطأ ونوى جمع تأخير
أو جمع تقديم وكان مخطئا على الحقيقة فلا تلزمه إعادة
لأن حين توافر السبب الشرعي للجمع يصير الوقتان وقتا واحدا 
قال الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - :
( ... وها هنا مسألة أحب أن أنبه عليها وهي : أن بعض الناس يظنون أنه إذا جاز الجمع للمريض أو المسافر فإنه لابد أن يجمع بين الصلاتين في وسطهما أي في آخر وقت الظهر وأول وقت العصر وهذا ليس بشيء وليس بصحيح ، بل أن الإنسان إذا جاز له أن يجمع بين الصلاتين فإنه إن شاء جمع في وقت الأولى ، أو في أول وقت الثانية ، أو في أخر وقت الثانية ، أو في ما بينهما ، والمهم أنه إذا جاز الجمع صار الوقتان وقتاً واحداً ، ومن المعلوم أن الجمع إنما يجوز بين الظهر والعصر ، أو بين المغرب والعشاء ، وأنه لا يمكن أن يجمع الإنسان بين الصلوات الأربع الظهر ، والعصر ، والمغرب ، والعشاء جميعاً . ) انتهى 

(2) - هذا لأن الراجح عندي أن الموالاة ليست شرطا في صحة الوضوء :
* كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يؤخر غسل قدميه 
بعد الوضوء و تمام الغسل ...
* وقد صحح بعض أهل العلم أثر عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنه -
أنه بال في السوق ، فتوضأ وغسل وجهه ويديه ، ومسح برأسه ،
ثم دخل المسجد فدعا لجنازة فمسح على خفيه ثم صلى .

----------


## أمة القادر

بدأت شذرات الذهب تملأ الأجواء لتعكس شعاع الذكريات ..... جزاك الله خيرا أم هانئ.




> وتحريت القبلة كما أعلمتني الأخوات ثم صليت خمس ركعات ....


هل المقصود يا كريمة جمع المغرب مع العشاء قصرا ؟
و أثابك الله على الفوائد.

----------


## أم هانئ

> بدأت شذرات الذهب تملأ الأجواء لتعكس شعاع الذكريات ..... جزاك الله خيرا أم هانئ.
> 
> 
> 
> هل المقصود يا كريمة جمع المغرب مع العشاء قصرا ؟
> و أثابك الله على الفوائد.


جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة وأحسن إليك ...

نعم قصدت المغرب ثلاث ركعات ، والعشاء ركعتين
صار المجموع خمس ركعات وعذرا لم أفصل ظننتها واضحة

بوركت .

----------


## أم هانئ

10- وحدث في وقت السحر .... 




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا : 


حين اتخذت السفينة مجراها إلى جِدة ، انتابني شعور ببرد آلمني بشدة...!! 

فانتبهت بعد حين من نومي ، و إذا الأخوات يقمن الليل من حولي ...!! 

كانت تأمهن أخت لنا حافظة لكتاب ربنا ... !! 

فلم أجد حولي من أسألها عن الوقت ، ولا عن سبب ذلك البرد ...!! 

ثم إني لم أستطع المرور أو القيام ، فقد صففن -باركهن ربي - في الأمام ..!! 

فعدت أسند رأسي إلى الجدار ، وأخذتني سِنَة وأنا في الانتظار ...!! 

فلما أنهين الصلاة أيقظنني ، وعن حالي سألنني ...!! 

فبدأت ألومهن : لمَ لمْ يوقظنني لأصلي معهن ؟!! 

قلن : حاولنا إيقاظك مرات ومرات ، ولكن أخيتي هيهات ثم هيهات ...!! 

قلت : كم بقي على الفجر ؟ 

قلن : أقل من ساعة قومي إلى السحور والوتر .. 

قلت : من تصحبني إلى دورة المياه ، فتطوعت إحداهن جزاها خيرا الإله .. 

بينما سمعت من الأخوات همهمات ، وبعض من الدعاء والضحكات ..!! 

فتملكني من فعلهن العجب ، وبعد لحظات - فقط - لحظات تجلّى ليَ السبب ...!! 

فقد وجدت الطرقات مفروشة بالناس والأمتعة و الحاجات ...!! 

نساء ورجال و شيوخ كذا أطفال ... كلهم نيام في ضعيف إضاءة و شبه ظلام !! 

فما كان بد من سلوك هذا الطريق ، فأخذنا نتخطى تلكم العوائق بحرص بالغ وتدقيق ..!! 

نحاول البحث عن مكان مناسب لمطئ أقدامنا ، حتى لا نؤذي نائما أو نائمة حال مرورنا ...! 

وفي الأخير : .... وصلنا لمقصدنا بعد عناء كبير ...!! 

وأما عن رحلة العودة ، فكانت مثالا - يعلم الله - للألم و المشقة ...!! 

وأذكر أنني حال مروري تعثرت ، وكدت أقع على أحد النائمين على الأرض ...!! 

فلما بفضل الله وفي ستره عدتُ ، لم يبقَ إلا القليل من الوقت ..! 

بالكاد الوتر - فقط - صليت ، ثم إلى السحور جلست ... 

وبدأت أسمع من رفيقاتي القصص ، حول ما كان حال نومي و ما حدث .. 

فعلمت أن محارمنا الكرام ، ما فتئوا يقرعونهن بشدة و ملام ...!! 

وأن الجميع اشتكى شدة البرد ، لأن مكيفات الهواء عملت 
مع انطلاق السفينة بأقصى حد ...!! 

فحاول الجميع إيقافها ، و بشتى الطرق حاولوا تخفيفها 
، فلم يستطيعوا حتى ولا صرف اتجاهها ...!! 

فقد قيل لهم : اربعوا على أنفسكم فلا أمل 
؛ إن تلكم المكيفات مركزية الإيقاف والعمل ...!! 

فمن رضي فبها ونعمت ، ومن سخط فليتسخط ...!! 

ويتبـــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم هانئ

11- بين السماء والبحر ...!! 

ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار 




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



بعد انتهاء السحور ، صلينا الفجر جماعة في البكور ...


وكان النوم حينها أعز شيء ، طلبناه بعد أن تدثرنا بكل 
ما استطعنا التماسا للدفء ...


وفي وقت الضحى انتبهت من نومي ، فإذا بضجة ونقاش يدور من حولي ...


قالت إحدى الأخوات : هيا أيتها الرفيقات ، نتأمل جمال البحر و السماوات ...!!


ثم أتمت بانفعال : منذ ساعة لم أكف عن التأمل و التجوال ...!!


هيا تأملن البحر ، فهناك متسع لمن أرادت التأمل على السطح ...!!


فقمن جميعهن على عجل ، بينما ثبتني في مكاني شديد الوجل ...!! 


فألححن عليّ كي أذهب معهن ، وأبين أن يتركنني خلفهن ...!!


فاضطررت إلى الموافقة ، و كانت عنوة تلك المرافقة ...!!


وحين وصلنا إلى الشرفة ، تملكهن جميعا شديد ابتهاج وفرحة ... !!


بينما ملأ قلبي الوجل ، ولم أستطع الفرار على عجل ...!!



وهيهات ثم هيهات أن أحول دون هطول الدمعات ... !!


وقفت أنظر إلى السماء من فوقي ، ثم أرد إلى ذلك البحر بصري ...!!



إن السماء ، والجبال ، والبحر العباب ، تورثني رؤيتهم خشية واضطراب ...!!


فكم كنت أتجنب تأمل تلك المخلوقات على البر ، 
فهل تتصورون حالي وأنا أفعل وسط البحر ....!!


لا شيء إلا البحر والسماء على آخر حدود مرمى البصر في كل الأنحاء ...!!


يا إلهي : بعد و اختفى كل أثر ليابسة ، و أنا من السباحة يائسة ...!!


أردد في قلبي :سبحان من أجرى في بحره الفلك ،
بينما يغرق مسمار ولو دق في العمق ...!!


والله ما أخشى الموت ، ولكن عظم قدرة الله في الخلق ...!!


تملكني شعور بالذل و الضعف الشديد ، منزوعة القوة ، والحول عني بعيد ...!!


وحضرني قوله تعالى :


{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَثَّ فِيهِمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى جَمْعِهِمْ إِذَا يَشَاءُ قَدِيرٌ * وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ مِنْ مُصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ كَثِيرٍ * وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ * وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ الْجَوَارِ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلَامِ * إِنْ يَشَأْ يُسْكِنِ الرِّيحَ فَيَظْلَلْنَ رَوَاكِدَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ * أَوْ يُوبِقْهُنَّ بِمَا كَسَبُوا وَيَعْفُ عَنْ كَثِيرٍ * وَيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا مَا لَهُمْ مِنْ مَحِيصٍ 
إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ } سورة الشورى .



وحينها زاد اضطراب قلبي و اقشعر من معنى الآيات بدني ،
وقف لذكر عظيم خلق الله شعري ....


فوليت من المكان فرارا ، وأنا أردد مرارا و تكرارا :


( ربنا : ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار . ) آل عمران .




و ......يتبـــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

12- توضأنا بثلثي مد (1)...



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا : 




تجنبنا الذهاب إلى دورات المياه ، بعد ما عايناه من مشقة ومعاناة


فكانت إحدانا إذا أرادت الوضوء ،
ملأت أقل من كوب و توضأت بين أخواتها في ستر وهدوء


فأعددنا منشفة كبيرة وطويناها بعض الطيات ،
ثم وضعناها لتمتص ما قد يسقط من قطرات ....


وكان ثلثي المد يكفينــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـا :
نمسح على الخمار و الجوربين ، و نستوكف و نغسل اليدين إلى المرفقين 
والوجه مرة أو مرتين ، و نتمضمض ونستنشق معا مرة أو مرتين .. (2)


* وكنت أبتلع ماء المضمضة إن كنت مفطرة ،
لأقلل الماء الناتج عن وضوئي كالمدَبِّرة ..(3)


وكان الوضوء بفضل الله سابغا ، وكان فرحنا بتطبيق ما تعلمناه بالغا ...!!



و ......... يتبــــــــــــ  ع .





---------------------------------------------------------

(1)- ( أن النبي توضأ فأتي بماء في إناء قدر ثلثي المد )
الراوي: أم عمارة بنت كعب الأنصارية المحدث: الألباني - 
المصدر: إرواء الغليل - الصفحة أو الرقم: 142
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿




(2) * توضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة مرة . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 157 خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 
﻿

** كان عمي يكثر من الوضوء ، قال لعبد الله بن زيد : أخبرني كيف رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ ؟ فدعا بتور من ماء ، فكفأ على يديه ، فغسلهما ثلاث مرار ، ثم أدخل يده في التور ، فمضمض واستنثر ثلاث مرات من غرفة واحدة ، ثم أدخل يده فاغترف بها ، فغسل وجهه ثلاث مرات ، ثم غسل يديه إلى المرفقين مرتين مرتين ، ثم أخذ بيده ماء فمسح رأسه ، فأدبر به وأقبل ، ثم غسل رجليه ، فقال : هكذا رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن زيد بن عاصم المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 199 خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]



(3) - قال بعض أهل العلم عن المضمضة : 
( فلا يكفى وضع الماء في فيه بدون إدارة ثم له بلعه ولفظه ) .

----------


## أم هانئ

13- صليت الوتر قبل أذان العشاء بوقت ... !! (1)






تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا : 





ومر اليوم والجميع بفضل الله صيام مر علينا في شبه استقرار وسلام :


فمن تالية لحزبها ، أو ذاكرة لربها ، أو مساعدة لأختها ....



وارتفع في المكان ، صوت ندي بالأذان ... 



فتبار الجميع في تقديم التمر ؛ حرصا على نوال الأجر ...



و وقف الرجال صفوفا في الأمام ، بينما اصطفت بعض أخواتنا ليصلين خلف الإمام



أما أنا فقد تملكني إرهاق تام ، فعزوت سببه إلى السفر مع الصيام ...!!



و منيت نفسي أن يذهب ما بي بعد الطعام .... ولكن يبدو أنه كان من باب الأوهام



فألفتني في اطراد ثقل و نصب ، ما أعلم له من علة ولا سبب ...



فتحاملت لأصلي العشائين مجموعتين و قصرت العشاء ركعتين



حتى إذا كلتا الصلاتين أنهيت بعد أن فيهما خففت ،



جلست متربعة على الأرض ، أسأل كم بقي على العشاء من وقت ؟



فأجابوني : ليس بعد ... ليس بعد ... أخيتي : بقي بعض الوقت ...



فلما لم أستطع الانتظار ، كبرت جالسة فالتفت إليّ كل الأنظار ...!!



ووصلت بعض الهمسات إلى أذني : ماذا تراها تصلي ؟!!



فلما أتممت ثلاث ركعات ، بلا تشهد أوسط ومتصلات ...



و سلمت بعد الركعة الثالثة ثم رددت وأنا ما أزال جالسة :
سبحان الملك القدوس ، سبحان الملك القدوس ، 
سبحان الملك القدوس أمد في الثالثة ( 2 )



سألوني على الفور : هل صليت الآن الوتر ...!!



قلت : نعم .... ثم قلت وأنا ما بين اليقظة والنوم :



فضلا فضلا فضلا ... اتركنني أنام ،
فيما بعد - إن شاء الله - نتناقش عن الدليل و الأحكام ...!!






و....يتبـــــــــ  ــــــع .




----------------------------------------------------------------




(1) - صلاة الوتر في حالة جمع العشاء مع المغرب جمع تقديم .


" و للمسافر أن يوتر بعد صلاة العشاء المجموعة مع المغرب جمع تقديم " ، 


يراجع فتاوى الشيخ ابن عثيمين ج/1 ص/412 ، والشرح الممتع ج/4 ص/502 


وفتاوى اللجنة الدائمة ج/8 ص/144.




(2 )- كان رسول الله ، يوتر ب { سبح اسم ربك الأعلى } و { قل يا أيها الكافرون } و { قل هو الله أحد } وإذا سلم قال : سبحان الملك القدوس . ثلاث مرات يمد صوته في الثالثة ، ثم يرفع 
الراوي: عبدالرحمن بن أبزى المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح النسائي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1752
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿

----------


## أم هانئ

14- مناقشات قبل محاذاة الميقات ...! 




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا : 



وفي اليوم التالي اجتمعت الأخوات لمناقشة مسألة الميقات ... 

حيث تقرر إلى المدينة سفرنا أولا ، ثم إلى مكة آخرا .. 


وقد كنا قبل السفر تناقشنا حول هذا الأمر ... 


بحثنا عن أقوال أهل العلم في المسألة ، فوجدنا قولين قويين كتب الفقه بهما حافلة
(1) : 


القول الأول : يوجب الإحرام من ميقات بلدنا خاصة إذا مررنا به أولا ... 

والقول الثاني : يجعل الأمر واسعا ، فيبيح الإحرام من الميقات الأخير ميسرا ... 

فعزمنا على الأخذ بالأحوط ، وقلنا لا بأس بشيء من المشقة والتشدد .. !! 

هذا ما عزمنا عليه قبل السفر ، ثم جدّ على ذلك أمر استوجب اجتماعنا على الفور ...!! 

- بماذا نشير على باقي القوم ؟!
- هل من الحكمة إلزام المحارم بلبس ملابس الإحرام عدد من الأيام ؟!!
- وماذا عن أمهاتنا وأخواتنا الكبيرات ، ومنهن المتسترات المنتقبات ؟!! 

قلت من قبل : كنا سبع أخوات للعلم طالبات ، 
فهدينا بعد مناقشات إلي رأي حسبناه الرشاد ... 

قلنا : نأخذ بالأحوط لأنفسنا ، ولا نشدد على غيرنا : 

سنحرم نحن عند محاذاة الميقات بالسفينة ،
بينما سنترك البقية يحرمون من ميقات أهل المدينة ...  

فاخترنا للقوم التيسير ، و ظننا أن في المشقة على أنفسنا من الأجر الكبير ... 

وياليتنا مع القوم أحرمنا ، وبما اخترناه لهم عملنا ...!! 

فكم شق علينا الإحرام لعدد من الأيام : 
فلم يكون غطاء الوجه بيسر النقاب في الرؤية ، 
و بلا قفازين تعسر ستر اليدين و شق علينا التعامل والحركة ...!!  

هذا فضلا عن محظورات الإحرام ، وأبسطها الكف عن المجادلة و الحاد من الكلام ..! 

كيف؟! و قد كانت سفرتنا عجيبة ، اضطرننا لمواقف تحتاج إلى مناقشات شديدة وغريبة ...!! 

وفيما يلي من تفصيل قصتنا العجب ، لعلكم حينها تعلمون ما حدانا لقول ذلك و ما السبب ...!! 

و... يتبــــــــع . 


-------------------------------------------------------- 

(1)- قال الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله - في الشرح الممتع : 
( قوله: «ولمن مرَّ عليها من غيرهم» ، فإذا مر أحد من أهل نجد بميقات أهل المدينة فإنه يُحرم منه، ولا يكلف أن يذهب إلى ميقات أهل نجد، وإذا مرَّ أهل اليمن بميقات أهل المدينة، فإنهم لا يكلفون الذهاب إلى يلملم؛ لما في ذلك من المشقة، فكان من تسهيل الله ـ عزّ وجل ـ أن من مر بهذه المواقيت فإنه يحرم من أول ميقات يمر به. 
مسألة: إذا كنت من أهل نجد ومررت بميقات أهل المدينة فبين يديك ميقات آخر وهو الجحفة؛ لأن الجحفة بعد ذي الحليفة، فهل تؤخر إحرامك إلى الجحفة أو لا بد من أن تحرم من ذي الحليفة؟ 
مقتضى الحديث أنه لا بد أن تحرم من ذي الحليفة؛ لأن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن» [(26)]، فإذا وصلت إلى هذا الميقات، وأنت تريد الحج أو العمرة وجب عليك الإحرام منه. 
واختلف العلماء فيما إذا مر الشامي بميقات أهل المدينة، هل له أن يؤخر الإحرام إلى الجحفة التي هي الأصل في ميقات أهل الشام؟ 
فالجمهور أنه ليس له أن يؤخر، وأنه يجب عليه أن يحرم من ذي الحليفة. 
وذهب الإمام مالك إلى أن له أن يحرم من الجحفة؛ وعلل ذلك: أن هذا الرجل مرّ بميقاتين يجب عليه الإحرام من أحدهما، وأحدهما فرع، والثاني أصلٌ، فالأصل الجحفة، وميقات أهل المدينة فرع، وهو للتسهيل والتيسير على الإنسان، فله أن يدع الإحرام من الفرع إلى الأصل، واختار هذا القول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ. 
والأحوط الأخذ برأي الجمهور؛ لعموم قول النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «ولمن أتى عليهن من غير أهلهن» ، فوقت هذا لمن أتى عليه، فيكون هذا الميقات الفرعي كالميقات الأصلي في وجوب الإحرام منه، والقول بهذا لا شك بأنه أحوط وأبرأ للذمة. ) انتهى  

http://www.google.com.eg/url?q=http:...Z_05F50bmg5wpg 



ولمزيد من الاطلاع : 
http://www.khudheir.com/audio/3607

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك أم هانئ

مستمتعين : ))

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أم هانئ
> 
> مستمتعين : ))


  وفيك بارك الله أختنا سارة
جبر الله خاطرك

----------


## أم هانئ

15- غسل الإحرام ....


تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :

استمر شعوري بالسقم ، مما جعلني عاجزة عن مجارة القوم...!!

لا طاعة أستطيعها إلا الصوم ، بالكاد أصلي الوتر مرهقة مضطرة إلى النوم ...!!

بينما كانت الأخوات - ما شاء الله - يقمن ليلا طويلا طويلا ،

ويتحلق في النهار يرتلن ما يتيسر من القرآن ترتيلا ...!

وفي يومنا الأخير على السفينة علمنا عصرا ،
أننا سنحاذي الميقات حوالي الثامنة ليلا ...

وبعد صلاة المغرب والإفطار ، كان بيننا ذلك الحوار :

- قالت إحدى الأخوات : وماذا عن غسل الإحرام ...؟!

- فأجابتها إحدانا : أنّى لنا فعل ذلك هنا و الآن ...!!!

- بينما التزمت باقي الأخوات الصمت ، كل تعمل عقلها بجِد ...!!

-قالت أختنا الأولى : لا إشكال ، ما لكن في دورات المياه سيكون الاغتسال ..!!

- فردت الثانية عليها المقال : كيف لا إشكال ...!! 
وهل تلك الدورات تصلح للوضوء فضلا عن الاغتسال ...!! 
نحن نتجنبها إلا لضرورة ، وغالبا زحام شديد وكلها مشغولة ...!!

- قالت بعجب : لم لا نستعين بالله ، ونأخذ بالسبب ...؟!!

- فأجابت إحدانا : أخيتي غسل الإحرام سنة ...!!

- قالت و قد للذهاب استعدت : ولم لا نأتي بالسنة ، قربة إلى ذي الجلال والمنة ...!!

وتفرق الجمع ، وكنت حاضرة إلا أني لم أشارك في مناقشة الأمر ...

وانشغلت كل منا بإخراج غطاء الوجه : قطعة من قماش أسود
مثقوب يسدل من الرأس ، ولأنه ذو ثقوب صغيرات ، 
استلزم حتى يتحقق الستر عدد من الطبقات ..!! (1)

و كان خمار إحدانا حتى الركبتين ، مما يسر لنا ستر اليدين بلا قفازين ...

وإذا بأختنا ذات الهمة ، منشرحة روحها في القمة ...

قالت :بفضل الله اغتسلت ثم فلانة و فلانة غسل الإحرام ، 
وكان الأمر ميسرا في تمام ...!!

قلنا : ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله ، تقبل منكن الإله ...!

قالت تحثنا على الخير : ها أنا قد بدأت في الأمر ...!!
ما لكن هيا ، إنما فقط نية ، ثم تعميم الماء على الجسد بالكلية ...!! (2)

فلم يستجب أحد لكلامها ، غير من قد ذهبن في أول أمرها ..!!

فلما نظرت -باركها الله- إلي قلت لها : 
يا أخية جزاك الله خيرا على حثك الطيب والنية 
ولكن أخيتي غسل الإحرام سنة ليس بواجب ولا ركن من الأركان ، 
وفضلا عن مشقته في ذلك المكان ، يتملكني شعور بالسقم الشديد والغثيان
ولا تنسي ما نعانيه من برودة المكان ، فأنا فاقدة الاستطاعة ، أسأل الله ألا
يؤاخذني فلست مقصرة في العمل بالطاعة ...!!

وانتهت عند ذلك الحد المناقشات ، وكلنا على طهارة ننتظر محاذاة الميقات ..

وقد ثبتت كل منا على رأسها غطاء وجهها ، بعد أن خلعت كل منا نقابها ..

وبالطبع خلعت كل منا القفازات ، متسترة بخمارها وبذا كنا جميعا مستعدات ..

وحين علمنا بمحاذاة الميقات ، شغلت كل منها نفسها بصلات

فمنا من أهلت بعد صلاة العشاء و السلام ، ومنا من أهلت بعد ركعتين من القيام ...(3)

أهللنا نحن السبعة : لبيك اللهم بعمرة ...!!

ويتبـــــــــــ  ـــــع .

------------------------------------------------------

( 1)- وقال ابن القيم في كتاب : (إعلام الموقعين ): 
[ ولم يمنعها صلى الله عليه وسلم من تغطية وجهها، ولا أمرها بكشفه، وإنما نهاها أن تنتقب، أو تلبس القفازين في الإحرام. ونساؤه صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلم الأمة بهذه المسألة، وقد كن يسدلن على وجوههن إذا حاذاهن الركبان، فإذا جاوزوهن كشفن وجوههن... إلى أن قال: فكيف يَحْرُم ستر الوجه في حق المرأة مع أمر الله لها أن تدني عليها من جلبابها لئلا تعرف ويفتتن الناس بصورتها... ].

(2) - الغسل التعبدي : هو تعميم الجسد بالماء بنية .

(3)- ليس هناك دليل على مشروعية صلاة ركعتين بنية سنة الإحرام
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...fatwa_id=22951

----------


## حكمة

بارك الله فيكِ أم هانىء وأحسن إليك
جدا مستمعين ، مستفيدين ، مستمتعين : )

الحمدلله الذي جعلنا من ساكني  أرض الحرمين الشريفين والحمدلله الذي يسر لنا الحج أكثر من مرة والعمرة مرات ومرات بكل سكينة وراحة بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى .. نسأله تعالى أن يتقبلها خالصة لوجه الكريم ::
نعم  (في نعمة نحن ؛ نسأل الله أن يمنها على الجميع).
كم شعرت بمعاناتكم ، ونغبطكم على إلتزامكم بالسنة وتطبيقها كما يجب في المواقف المختلفة ،، تبارك الرحمن 
جعلها ربي في موازين حسناتكم ..  آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيكِ أم هانىء وأحسن إليك
> جدا مستمعين ، مستفيدين ، مستمتعين : )
> 
> الحمدلله الذي جعلنا من ساكني أرض الحرمين الشريفين والحمدلله الذي يسر لنا الحج أكثر من مرة والعمرة مرات ومرات بكل سكينة وراحة بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى .. نسأله تعالى أن يتقبلها خالصة لوجه الكريم ::
> نعم (في نعمة نحن ؛ نسأل الله أن يمنها على الجميع).
> كم شعرت بمعاناتكم ، ونغبطكم على إلتزامكم بالسنة وتطبيقها كما يجب في المواقف المختلفة ،، تبارك الرحمن 
> جعلها ربي في موازين حسناتكم .. آمين


 آمين آمين آمين

هلا ومرحبا بحكمتنا الكريمة أشرق المتصفح بطلتكم 

كم أغبط اأهل المملكة وبخاصة أهل الحرمين  ...!!

ما تمنيت شيئا أمنيتي أن  أكون من أهل المملكة أو من ساكنيها الكرام 
 ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل ...  

نسأل الله أن يرزقنا إيابا ثم إيابا ثم إيابا إلى بيته الحرام إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه آمين .

جزيت خيرا وبورك فيك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

16- هل أُذن للفجر ...!!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



في منتصف الليل وصلت سفينتنا إلى ميناء جدة ...


وإذا بمكيفات الهواء تتوقف عن عملها فجأة ... !!


تأهبنا للنزول إلى الميناء ، فلم يؤذن لنا فاضطررنا إلى البقاء ...!!


فلما تعبنا من الانتظار الطويل ، و اشتداد الحرارة لتوقف المكيفات كليا و بلا تعليل ...!!


منا من نام ، ومنا من بقي ساهرا مع الأنام ..!!


وبعد ساعات أيقظونا ، هيا لنغادر السفينة ...!!


كذا جاءنا الأمر ، وبدأنا المغادرة على الفور ...


ولم يكن الأمر باليسير ، فسرنا في هرج و زحام كبير...!!


استغرق خروجنا من السفينة وقتا طويلا طويلا ..!!


فقد أثقلنا ما كان من الأمتعة معنا ، وفي الأخير وصلنا


وعلى أرض جدة حللنا ... !!


و قد أخذ منا التعب كل مأخذ ، وتعذر مع شدة الرطوبة التنفس ...!!


ومع شدة التعرّق ، تاقت أنفسنا إلى ماء مبَرَّد ...!!


و شرعنا نبحث في الأمتعة عن زجاجات المياه الماتعة ...!!



وبدأ السؤال : هل أذن للفجر ؟ أم بقي بعض الوقت ...!!


والحق لم نجد جوابا يريحنا ، ولم يكن أحد من العاملين في الميناء بجوارنا ...!!


كنا في انتظار السيارات ، التي ستقلنا إلى داخل الميناء لإتمام الإجراءات ...!!


فانقســـــــــم القــــــــــوم مـــــــــا بيــــــــن :- 

- ممسك عن الشراب لنفسه ، ومانعا منه غيره ؛ متورعًا يحتاط – بزعمه - لصومه ...!!

- وشارب لشدة عطشه عازمًا الفطر يومه ، أخذًا برخصة الفطر في السفر ....!!

- وناظرٍ إلى السماء محاولًا تَبَيُّن الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود في رجاء ...!!

- وقوم يقلبون أبصارهم إلى هؤلاء ثم إلى هؤلاء ، متلهفة قلوبهم ،
مشرئبة أعناقهم لا حول ولا قوة لهـــــــــم ....!!


- أما أنا فقلت : باسم الله وشربت في غير أناة 
شربت وشربت وشربت حتى ارتويت ... 

- ثم قلت على الفور : يا قومنا عليكم بالأصل في ذلك الأمر ..!!


- فالتفت الجمع إليّ ، مقبلين بكليتهم عليّ ، عن أي أصل تتحدثين ..!!


- فضلا أوضحي ماذا تقصدين ...!!


- قلت : هل تبين أحدكم طلوع الفجر ؟ 


- أجابوا : أن لا ...!! 


- قلت : إذن الأصل بقاء الليــــــــل ..


- قالـــــــــوا كيـــــــــــف ...!!


- قلت : قال الشيخ العثيمين - حفظه الله - :


{ الأصل بقاء الليل حتى يأتي دليل على طلوع الفجر}

واستدل بقوله تعالى :

((وَكُلُواْ وَاشْرَبُواْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ُثمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّليْلِ .. ))الآية }البقرة187}

فقال إن الأكل والشرب أبيح في الآية الكريمة حتى
تَبَيُّن الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر .

*كما استدل بحديث عائشة –رضى الله عنها -
حيث قالت : قال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم - :[إن بلالا يؤذن بليل ، فكلوا واشربوا حتى يؤذن ابن أم مكتوم .] صحيح البخاري / رقم : (622) 


* وكذا استدل بحديث عدي بن حاتم الطائي :
لما نزلت : { حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر } [ 2 / البقرة / الآية 187 ] . قال له عدي بن حاتم : يا رسول الله ! إني أجعل تحت وسادتي عقالين : عقالا أبيض وعقالا أسود . أعرف الليل من النهار . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن وسادتك لعريض . إنما هو سواد الليل وبياض النهار " . صحيح مسلم / رقم : (1090)



- فها نحن لم نتبين طلوع الفجر ، ولم نألُ في سبيل التبين الجهد 

- إذن يبقى العمل بالأصل ، و هو بقاء الليل ...


فنظر القوم إلى مندهشين ومن قولي بدوا متعجبين 

ثم قالت إحدى الأخوات تنوب عن الأخيرات :- 

- مــــــــاذا إذا شربنا ،ثم تبين لنا بعدُ أننا أخطأنا ؟!


- فأجبت مطمئنة النفس : صوم من وقع في مثل هذا اللبس
صحيح مجزئ وليس فيه بأس ..(1)


وهنا سارع الجميع يعبون من الماء العذب ، بسكينة واطمئنان قلب 


وإذا بصوت النداء يصدح عاليا في سماء الميناء :

الله أكبر الله أكبر ***** الله أكبر الله أكبر 
...........................


الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .



و.... يتبــــع .



-----------------------------------------------

(1) {من أكل أو شرب يظن الليل لم ينته ، وأن الفجر لم يطلع ، بيد إنه أخذ بالتحري ، فلا شيء عليه 
لقوله تعالى : (ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا) البقرة : 286
وقوله تعالى : (وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم ) الأحزاب : 5

ولأن عدي ابن حاتم كان يأكل ويشرب حتى يتبين العقال الأبيض من الأسود ثم يمسك ، فأخبره النبي
-صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن المراد بالخيطين سواد الليل وبياض النهار ولم يأمره - صلى الله عليه وسلم –بالقضاء ، لأنه كان جاهلا بالحكم . 
-وثبت في الصحيح عن أسماء –رضي الله عنها – عن أبيها : (( أنهم أفطرنا يوما في رمضان في غيم في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم طلعت الشمس )) ولم يأمرهم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم – بالقضاء . /صحيح البخاري / كتاب : الصيام / رقم (1823)

فدل هذا على أن من أكل في وقت يظن فيه أنه مباح له الأكل فإنه لا حرج عليه ،إذا تبين له أنه في النهار ، سواء كان ذلك من أول النهار أو من آخره ؛ لأن العلة واحدة 
**ولكن الفرق بين أول النهار وآخره :
-أن أول النهار يجوز له الأكل مع الشك في طلوع الفجر ؛ لأن الأصل بقاء الليل.
- وأما في آخر النهار فلا يجوز له الأكل مع الشك في غروب الشمس ؛ لأن الأصل بقاء النهار ....} انتهى الشرح الممتع .

----------


## أم هانئ

17- و في جدة تجدد الأمل : و وجدنا من إيانا ينتظر ...!!



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



و جاءت السيارات وحملتنا إلى داخل الميناء لإتمام الإجراءت ...


و حين وصلنا ، بحثنا عن مكان مناسب وصلينا ..


و ما إن وقفنا في الصفوف ، إلا و تعطلت أجهزة الحاسوب ...!!


فبقينا ساعات وساعات ... ننتظر في زحام شديد بقلق و غير ثبات ...!!


وفي الأخير : قرر العاملون العمل بلا آلات ...


فباشروا العمل باليد ، و كانت شكواهم أن العمل زائد عن الحد ...!!


فلما اشتكى الناس طول الانتظار ، صرخ بعض العاملين متضجرا في ملال :


رغم أننا صيام و في شهر رمضان إلا أننا و لعدة أيام نواصل العمل في هذا المكان ...!!


حتى الآلات كلَّت عن العمل ، أفلا تعذروننا بعض الوقت على الأقل ...!!!


وفي الأخير : أنهينا الإجراءات ، وبعد لأي جمعنا الأمتعة والحاجات ..!!


وكان النقاش بين الرفقة : هل سنجد من ينتظرنا بسيارات خارج المبنى ...؟


هل سنجد مسئولا خارج الميناء يوافينا ؟ ثم هل سنجد سكنا مخصصا لنا في المدينة ؟


وقد كان وعدنا زوج أختنا قبل أن يتركنا في ميناء بلدنا :


أننا سنجد من ينتظرنا في ميناء جدة ، ليتولى أمر سفرنا وسكننا طوال المدة ..


والحق كان المحارم يتوعدوننا ، يكادون بعد ما مر بهم يبطشون بنــا ...!!


فكانوا يشككون في وجود مسئول ينتظر ، و يستبعدون وجود سكنٍ حين نصل ...!!


فدعونا الله بقلوبنا ألا يخذلنا أمام محارمنا ، وأن ييسر أمرنا ويرحم ضعفنا ...!!


وبعض قليل من الزمان ، عثر علينا شخصان ..!!


قالا : ننتظركم من بكرة ، ونبحث عنكم منذ فترة ...!!


فقلنا : تأخرت الإجراءات ، بسبب تعطل الآلات ..



فقالا : حمدا لله على السلامة ، هيا إلى السيارات لتقلكم إلى المدينة ...



فحمدنا الله بقلوبنا ، و اطمأن بعض الشيء محارمنا ...


لكـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــن :


لم تدم فرحتنا طويلا ، فقد كان في انتظارنا مفاجأة ليست جميلة.. !!


فحين اتجهنا لنستقل السيارات ، حدث صدام حاد و مناقشات ..!!



و...يتبـــــــــ   .

----------


## أم هانئ

18 - لا و لن نسافر إلا مع المحارم ...!!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




فقالا : حمدا لله على السلامة ، هيا إلى السيارات لتقلكم إلى المدينة ...

فحمدنا الله بقلوبنا ، واطمأن بعض الشيء محارمنا ...

لكـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــن :

لم تدم فرحتنا طويلا ؛ فقد كان في انتظارنا مفاجأة ليست جميلة.. !!

فحين اتجهنا لنستقل السيارات ، حدث صدام حاد و مناقشات ..!!

فقد فوجِئنا أننا لسنا وحدنا فقط ، بل وجدنا كثيرا من مواطنينا غير محصوري العدد ...!!

لم نعترض على محض وجودهم ، بارك الله شخصهم وكثرة عددهم ...!

إذن لماذا نعترض ؟ !! 
فيما يلي وصف لما حدث مفصل مطرد :

سبقنا الجميع إلى ركوب السيارات ، فبقي لنا بعض مقاعد خالية هنا و هناك...!! 

فلم تسعنا جميعا سيارة واحدة ، و اقترح المسئول أن تركب 
النساء سيارة من السيارات على حدة ...!! 
بينما يركب سيارة أخرى الرجال فيها متسع لهم و مجال ...!!

فعارضت - في الحال - الأخوات ، واشتد الجدال والمناقشات ...!!

لم يفهم القوم لم المعارضة ، ثم هم بداية رفضوا الاستماع للمفاوضة ...!!

قلنا : لن نركب السيارات ، إلا مع محارمنا جميعا بالذات ...!!

قالوا : هيهات ثم هيهات .. هذا محـــــــال ،
فقد تعبنا حتى ركب الجميع واستقر الحال ...!!

و لما كنا في الشكل مميزات ، جميع النساء بالسواد و عشر من المنتقبات ...
وغالب المحارم ذوو لحى بيضاء كبار الأسنان ، وجوههم طيبة توحي بالضعف و الاستسلام ..!!

بدأ القوم يلقبوننا بالمتسننين ، يميزوننا عن غيرنا من مواطنينا المسافرين ...!!

ولم يكن من معنا من الرجال يفهمون سبب المعارضة منا فجاءوا يستفهمون؟!!

فقلنا : كيف يفصلون بيننا ، ولا يجوز السفر إلا بصحبة محارمنا الآمنة ...!!

قال أحد المسئولين : لا عليكم سنعمل على أن تتصاحب كلتا السيارتين ...!!

قلنا : هب أن إحداهما تعطلت ؟!! أو حدث و في الطريق عن الأخرى ضلت ؟!!

قال وقد تملكه العجب : الحق هذا وارد ، و لكن لم نناقش مثل هذا ، ما السبب ؟ !!
بشروا ولا تنفروا يسروا ولا تعسروا لم تفترضون البلاء ،
يا متسننين عليكم بالتيسير والرجاء ...!!!

قلنا : يا قومنا نحن نحتاط لديننا ، لم لا تجمعوننا وتنتهون من أمرنا ...!!

وبدأ بعض من سبقنا إلى السيارات ، يشارك في معارضتنا والمناقشات...!!

قال أحدهم : ها أنا في سيارة وأهلي في أخرى ...!!

وقال آخر : ما الإشكال إذا لم يلتقَ بهم إلا في المدينة ثم في العمرة ...!!

ما لكم تتمسكون بالشكليات ، لم تعد طرقات السفر كالعصور الغابرات ...!!

فلما طال الجدال ، وساء الأمر و لم يتغير الحال ...!!

اتفق جميع الرفقة على عدم الركوب ، والثبات على مطلبنا حتى وإن قرب الغروب ...!!

فلما يأس القوم منا ، لم يجدوا بدا من إخلاء سيارة تجمعنا ...!!

ولسان حالهم وقالهم : حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل في تمسك كل المتسننين ...!!

كان القوم معذورين ، فحسب ما بلغهم من علم كنا قوما متشددين متعصبين ...!!

وبعد جهد و مشقة ، اجتمعت في سيارة واحدة كل الرفقة ...!!

وقبيل الظهيرة ، انطلقت بنا السيارة قاصدة المدينة ...!!



و ..... يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم هانئ

19 - في الطريق إلى المدينة ..!!



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




جمعت رفقتنا سيارة واحدة ، جلست الأخوات في عجزها على حدة ..!!


تعمدنا ذلك العمل ، حتى نتخفف من الحجاب إذا أمنا من القوم النظر ...!!


بينما احتل رجالنا الأمام و شاركهم بعض مواطنينا صدر السيارة في سلام ...!


فلما انطلقت السيارة في الطريق ، و قد اتخذت كل منا مجلسها براحة و بلا ضيق ...!


إذا برفيقة لنا تسأل ملهوفة عن الماء ، فلما أعطتها إياه أحدنا شكرتها بالدعاء ...!!


فشربت - حفظها الله - القليل عازمة الفطر ذلك اليوم ، 
اعتذرت أنها لا تقوى على الصوم ، فلها أن تأخذ برخصة الفطر
بلا عتاب ولا لوم ...!!


فقلت : سبحان الرحمن الرحيم ، ومن يلمكِ إن ترخصتِ برخصة الكريم ...!!


هاك أخيتي الماء ، عبيه و اشربي حتى الارتواء ...!!


قالت : أخذت بلغتي ، والحمد لله الذي أذهب عني عطشتي ..!


ثم تذاكرنا في السفر الدعاء ، وأخلدنا إلى لذة الراحة بعد شديد العناء ...!!


وكنت جالسة بجوار النافذة ، أتأمل الطريق بنظرة نافذة ...!!



كنت أتأمل بطرف شارد أتعجب لسرعة مرور المشاهد ...!!


حتى إذا مرت السيارة بالجبال ، تملكني شعور عجيب كالخيال ...!!


حتى أني ظننت نفسي نائمة ، لا يتصور ما رأيت إلا من عين حالمة ...!!


برغم أن سرعة السيارة لم تتغير ، إلا أن مشهد الجبل ظل ثابتا بلا تحول ...!!


كيف يظل المشهد في ثبات ، بينما كل مشهد مرت به السيارة كلمح البصر فــات ...!!


فأخذت أتحرك في المقعد ، حتى أتحقق من أنني جد واعية و أتأكد ...!!


فظللت أحملق في مشهد الجبل ، وظل نفس المشهد ثابتا إلى أجل ...!!


حتى أني نبهت جارتي ، لتشاركني نظرتي و أتأكد من صحة ملاحظتي ...!!


فعجبتْ كما عجبتُ ، لما لم يتغير المشهد وطال على ثباته الوقت ...!!


ثم أخذت أعمل الفكر حتى امتن الله عليّ بجلاء ذلك الأمر ...!!


إن الجبل عظيم عظيم الخلق ، يبدو صغيرا بسبب بعده إلى ذلك الحد ... !!


لذا تحتاج السيارة إلى وقت ، حتى تخلفه وراءها وإن كان عن بعد ...!!


فالجبل ليس كالشجر ، ولا هو كالبِنَيات التي تمر بجوارها السيارات ..!!


سبحان الذي خلق الجبل ... ألم أقل يتملكني إذا رأيته الوجل ...!!



و... يتبـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

20 - وأفطرنا حين غربت الشمس ...!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




وبعد أن تأملت في الجبل ، وأخذني شديد الوجل 




أعرضت عن تأمل الجبل ، وقد عاودني شعور بالسقم ...!!



فغرقت على الفور في لجة من النوم ...!!



انتبهت من النوم على قول أحدهم هيا يا قوم :



ننزل لأداء صلاتي الظهر و العصر ...!!



فألفت السيارة واقفة أمام مسجد في الطريق ، وقد هبط بالفعل أكثر الفريق ...!!



هنالك جددنا الطهارة ، وأدينا الصلاتين في جماعة ، ثم أسرعنا إلى السيارة ...!!



فلما اكتمل العدد ، واصلنا المسير إلى المكان المحدد ...!!



كانت قلوبنا بالشوق عامرة ، إلى رؤية المدينة المنورة ...!!



وقرب الغروب ، ومازالت السيارة تقطع بنا الدروب ...!!



سألنا عن موعد أذان المغرب ، فلم يستطع أحد من القوم أن يحدد ...!!



فقال بعضهم : أين لنا بموعد الإفطار ، و ما التوقيت الصحيح لانتهاء النهار ...!!



فأجاب أحدهم : لابد أن ننتظر حول الظلام ، هذا هو الاحتياط التام ...!!



فأجابت إحدى الأخوات :


بل إذا غربت الشمس ، حين ندرك ذلك الغروب بالنظر و الحس



سنسارع إلى الفطر و نبدأ بالتمر ولا يلزمنا انتظار تمكن دخول الليل ...!!



قالوا : ألا نحتاط ...!!



قالت : لا احتياط مع نص ، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :


( إذا أقبل الليل وأدبر النهار ، وغابت الشمس ،
فقد أفطر الصائم . ) (1)الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: 
صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1100
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح . 



فاطمأن الجميع لقولها ، حين علموا دليلها ...!!



وحين غربت الشمس ، أفطر الجميع وقد عمهم المرح والأنس ...!!



و.... يتبــــــــــــ  ع .




-------------------------------------------------------


(1)- جاء في : »فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري » كتاب الصوم » 
باب متى يحل فطر الصائم :



قوله : ( وأفطر أبو سعيد الخدري حين غاب قرص الشمس ) وصله سعيد بن منصور وأبو بكر بن أبي شيبة من طريق عبد الواحد بن أيمن عن أبيه قال : " دخلنا على أبي سعيد فأفطر ونحن نرى أن الشمس لم تغرب " ووجه الدلالة منه أن أبا سعيد لما تحقق غروب الشمس لم يطلب مزيدا على ذلك ، ولا التفت إلى موافقة من عنده على ذلك ، فلو كان يجب عنده إمساك جزء من الليل لاشترك الجميع في معرفة ذلك ، والله أعلم .


http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d..._no=52&ID=1238

----------


## أم هانئ

21- وحدث في المدينة ...!!






تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



أفطرنا بسرور و هناء ، وانتوينا حين نصل جمع المغرب مع العشاء ...!!



و بعد العشاء بفترة طويلة ، وصلنا - بفضل الله - إلى قلب المدينة ..!!



وأمام بناية عالية ، حلت السيارة واستقرت راسية ...!!



أخيرا نحن في المدينة المنورة ، كم من أشواق قلوبنا لها حاملة ...!!



صعدت الأخوات بما استطعن من المتاع حمله، 
بينما بقي الرجال يتولون أمر الثقيل منه ...!!



كانت الحجرات المخصصة لنا في الطابق الثاني ،
فلما دخلناها كأنها أخليت - فقط - منذ ثواني ...!!



أعلمونا أنهم قد خصصوا غرفتين لنا : واحدة لنسائنا ، و الأخرى لرجالنا ...!!




كان عدد المحارم سبعة ، وعدد الأسرة في حجرتهم مطابقة
بلا أدنى إشكال أو مفارقة ...!!



و كانت غرفة الأخوات فيها سبعة أو ثمانية من الأسرة فقط ، 
بينما كنا فتاة واثنتي عشرة امرأة بالعدد ...!!



هنا حدث الإشكال ، وبدأنا المعارضة و الاستفصال :



فقال لنا المسئول : لا محيص عن التسليم و القبول ...!!

فليس في كامل المبنى ثمة مكان ؛ لأنكم في العشرة الأواخر من رمضان ...!!

وكانت ليلة الواحد والعشرين ، فلم نجد بد من الإذعان والتسليم ...!!


إلا أنه قال في الأخير : يمكننا إخلاء غرفتكن من الفرش الكثير :
نعمل على نقل الأسِرَّة فيتسع المكان في الطول والعرض ،
ثم نأتيكن بثلاث عشرة حاشية تفترشن بها الأرض ....!!!


وبعد أن تشاورنا قلنا : اترك الأسرة على حالها ، سنتدبر - إن شاء الله - أمرها 

على كل حال هما - فقط - يومان ، نسأل الله : أن ييسر الحال ويسعنا المكان ...!!!


وبعد انتهاء المناقشات ، جلسنا جميعا مرهقات ولكن للحق سعيدات ...!!


وبدأنا نشعر بتقدم الوقت ، فسارعنا إلى أداء الصلاة عند ذلك الحد ...!!



ثم سألت بعد هنيهة : ألن نذهب للمسجد النبوي هذه الليلة ...!!


فالتفتت إليّ العيون في عجب ........!!!


و... يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

22- كفاح ليلي من أجل الذهاب إلى المسجد النبوي ..!! 

تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا : 

نظر إليّ بعجب كل من حولي ، حين سألت عن الذهاب
إلى المسجد النبوي ....!! 
انشغلت بعض أخواتنا بالأمتعة ، بينما أخلدت بعضهن إلى راحة ماتعة ...!! 
وأظنني كنت أشدهن نصبا ، إلا أنني لم أطق عن المسجد النبوي صبرا ...!! 
قلت : من تذهب منكن معي ؟ 
فشنفت إحداهن بالموافقة مسمعي ...!! 
فلما ارتدينا كامل لباسنا ، توجهنا لأخذ الإذن من أوليائنا ..!! 
فلم يوافق أبي بطبيعة الحال ، و كان بيننا قيل و قال : 
- قال أبي : لم لا تذهبن في الصباح ، بعد قسط من السكون والارتياح ...!! 
- قلت بتوسل ولين : يا أبي نحن في ليلة الحادي والعشرين ؛
لم لا ننضم في المسجد النبوي إلى المصلين ...!! 
- قال بحدة : لا يستطيع أحدنا معكن الذهاب ؛ بعد كل ما عايناه من نصب وعذاب ...!! 
كيف تذهبن في هذا الوقت ، إلى مكان لا نعلم قربه من البعد ...!! 
- فقلت وقد غلبني البكاء أتوسل إليه في رجاء : 
سألت من ذهب و زار فقال : إن المسجد قريب جدا بالجوار ...!!
ثم إننا في المدينة فأي مكان أكثر أمان !!
كما إن معنا مخطوطا بالهاتف و العنوان .. !!
فلسنا يا أبي صغارا ، ولن نضل - إن شاء الله - ليلا أو نهارا ...!! 
- فغضب - حفظه الله - وأنهى الكلام : لا أوافق لا أوافق والسلام ...!!  
كانت رفيقتي و أبوها يستمعان للحوار ، وإلى نهايته كانا في الانتظار ...!! 
فأردت أن أسر لأبي بأهم الأسباب ، عساه أن يأذن لنا بالذهاب : 
- قلت : يا أبي والله لست لك بعاصية ، و لكني أخشى مصيبة قاضية :
أوشك حلول موعد حيضتي ، والله أعلم هل سأوفق في هذا الشهر لأداء عمرتي ...!!
فالصلاة في المسجد النبوي هي حظوتي بل سلوتي ...!! 
ثم طفقت أبكي بين يديه ، أقبل رأسه وكفيه ثم إني هممت أن أنكب على قدميه ..!!
فرق قلبه - حفظه الله - و أذن لي ثم أبعدني عنه في أناة ...!! 
فشكرته وأنا أكاد من أمامه أطير ؛ خشية أن يرجع في إذنه 
إن أبطأت أمامه المسير ...!! 


و......يتبــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم هانئ

23- اشلحي ما في زلام ..!!



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




سرت في الطريق إلى المسجد النبوي مع رفيقتي ..

ولا تسألنني أخواتي عن غريب حالتي وشديد وجدي ولهفتي .. !!

سرت و كأنني أطير في السماء ، تحلق روحي في تلكم الأجواء ، 
مغيبة في حالة من الوجد والانتشاء...!!

كأنني في طريقي وحيدة ، أفكر و نفسي عني بعيدة :

أحقا أنا في مدينة رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام ! أحقا تقلني تلك البطحاء !!

، وتظلني ذات السماء ! وأتنسم عبير ذات الهواء ! !

لعل رسولنا عليه السلام وقف هنا مع صحبه الكرام !!

لعلهم اجتمعوا هنا أو هناك ، أو ساروا على نفس الطريق أو ذاك ....!!

وغرقت في لجة من التصورات ، ولم أفق من تلكم الخيالات ، 
إلا وأنا في داخل المسجد بالذات ...!!

وإذا بأخت تسعى إليّ من بعيد ، تقصدني وخُيّل إليّ أن كلامها فيه الوعيد :

- قالت : ( أخيتي اشلحي ما في زلام )...!!

ويبدو أنني كنت مازلت في لجة الأحلام ، فلم أفقه مرادها من ذلك الكلام ...!!

فأجبتها في شدة أسف و حياء ، و أنا أنحني لأخلع عن قدمي الحذاء :

- أخيتي سامحيني ، رجاء لا توبخيني ، فقد أُنسيت خلع الحذاء ؛ لشدة وجدي وحنيني ...!!

وهنا بشدة ضحكت ثم ضحكت ثم ضحكت رفيقتي ،
وأنا ذاهلة في وقفتي ...!!

- قالت و هي تحاول من الإحراج إقالتي ، تساعد جاهدة في تقويم عثرتي :

هي لا تتحدث عن الحذاء ، بل تنصحك بوضع الحجاب ؛ 
فالرجال من هذا المكان في غياب .....!!! 


فضحكت من نفسي ، ولم أحاول أن أكرر لأي منهن عذري ...!!


و......... يتبـــــــع .

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادك علما ..

واصلي منتظرين الباقي ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيكِ أم هانىء وأحسن إليك
> جدا مستمعين ، مستفيدين ، مستمتعين : )
> 
> الحمدلله الذي جعلنا من ساكني أرض الحرمين الشريفين والحمدلله الذي يسر لنا الحج أكثر من مرة والعمرة مرات ومرات بكل سكينة وراحة بفضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى .. نسأله تعالى أن يتقبلها خالصة لوجه الكريم ::
> نعم (في نعمة نحن ؛ نسأل الله أن يمنها على الجميع).
> كم شعرت بمعاناتكم ، ونغبطكم على إلتزامكم بالسنة وتطبيقها كما يجب في المواقف المختلفة ،، تبارك الرحمن 
> جعلها ربي في موازين حسناتكم .. آمين


إنني أغبطك ، ورب الكعبة .
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
مرات ومرات ... نعمة من الله وفضل ، اشكري الله على نعمته ، والله نعمة لا يحس بها إلا من اكتوى بالبعد عنها ......................

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادك علما ..
> 
> واصلي منتظرين الباقي ..


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أخيتي نسأل الله التيسير

----------


## أم هانئ

> إنني أغبطك ، ورب الكعبة .
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> مرات ومرات ... نعمة من الله وفضل ، اشكري الله على نعمته ، والله نعمة لا يحس بها إلا من اكتوى بالبعد عنها ......................


يسر الله أمر أختنا شميسة وأطفأ شوقك بحج بيته  آمين 

ولو أنه شوق دائما لا ينطفئ بل يزداد كلما رزقت الذهاب 

( وجعلنا البيت مثابة للناس ) ...

----------


## أم هانئ

24- قالت : لن أتوضأ فأنا أبرد ... !!





تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



صليت ما كُتب لي مع الإمام ، ثم لم أستطع إلا أن أنام ...!!



ولما أفقت قبيل صلاة الفجر بوقت ، بعض رفيقاتنا وجدت ...!!


وقد كان الاتفاق بيننا أن ندخل من أقرب باب للمسجد مواجها لسكننا ...!!


لذا اجتمعنا بيسر ، وتسحرنا هناك على ماء زمزم و تمر ...!!


ظللنا نشرب من الماء المبارك ، كأننا بعبه كل نصبنا نعالج ...!!


وقبيل أذان الفجر ، ذهبنا لدورات المياه لنجدد الطهر ...!!


وقد كانت الدورات قريبة في الساحة ، مما يسر أمرنا وأشعرنا براحة ..!!


وعدنا فإذا بالأذان يصدح ، وكانت بجوارنا امرأة نائمة تنفخ ...!!


فأيقظناها للصلاة ، فأفاقة وجلست في أناة ...!!


انتظرنا أن تتوضأ ، فإذا بها تستقبل القبلة لتتنفل ...!!


أوقفناها : أخيتي الطهارة تلزمك لأنك الآن من النوم قمتِ.. !!


قالت : ما نمتُ ...!!


قلنا أخيتي : بل نمتِ و كان لك غطيط مسموع ونفختِ ...!!


قالت : الحق أنا أشعر بالبرد ؛ لذا ليست الطهارة تلزمني ولابد ...!!


فتعجبنا من قولها وبدأنا بنقاشها : أخيتي الصلاة لا تصلح بغير طهارة ...!!


فإن تأذيت من الخروج إلى الساحة ، فيمكننا أن نعلمك كيف تتوضئين هنا براحة ..!!


قالت بعجب : كيف ؟ 


فأحضرت إحدانا كوب من ماء زمزم ، وطوت في حجرها ثوبا ...!!


ثم توضأت أمام الأخت وهي ناظرة ، ثم صبت لها وضوءها وهي منقادة ذاهلة ...!!


فلما تم الأمر ، براحة و يسر ، تنفلنا بركعتي الفجر ، ثم صلينا مع الإمام الفرض ...!!


وبعد الصلاة قالت أختنا :
أنا من بلاد الشام ، متزوجة من سنوات ولم أرزق بأولاد ...!!


ادعين لي فضلا فضلا يا أخوات ، فيبدو أنكن صالحات ...!!


ثم ودعتنا بدمعات ، كأننا من زمن صديقات قريبات ، 
وقالت قدر الله أن نرحل إلى مكة بعد ساعات ...!!


لا تنسوني أخواتي من صالح الدعاء ، كانت تلك آخر كلماتها بشديد رجاء ...!!


فدعونا لها أمامها ، ولم ننس بظهر الغيب الدعاء لها ...!!


ولعل الله أقر عينها ، بذرية صالحة ترزق برّها ...!!



ويتبـــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

25- المصعد أم الدرج ... المصعد أم الدرج !!


تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



خرجت صباح يوم لطيف ؛ أبغي ورفيقتي زيارة الحرم النبوي الشريف

ووقفنا أمام الباب في حرج : أنستقل المصعد أو ننزل على الدرج ؟

- فقالت رفيقتي : إنما هو طابق واحد ؛ فعلام نستخدم المصعد !!!

- فخالفتُها: و لمَ به لا نهبــط !!! 

فوافقتني - أكرمها الإله - و على بركة الله ركبناه ،
وعندما أغلقنا علينا بابه ، وقبل الضغط على زرّه :

إذا به يصعد بنا عدة طوابق أعلى البنيان ، 
وفجأة توقف وفُتح بابه أمام جمهرة من الأنام ،
بعض الأعاجم من الرجال ، كذا بدا لنا الحال ...
فاعتذروا بلا جواب ، وسارعوا فأغلقوا علينا الباب . ..!!


وقبل أن نتمكن من ضغط الزرّ في سلام ، هبط بنا المصعد طابقين بالتمام ..!!
وانفتح أمامنا الباب ، وإذا أمامه شاب :
و بما أنه لا يتحدث العربية ، لم نستطع فهم حديثه بالكلية ، 
فدخل المصعد معنا يريد الهبوط ، وأغلق علينا الباب في سكوت ... !!

وقبل أن يتمكن من ضغط زرّ الهبوط على عجل ، 
إذا به يعلو بنا جميعا لنتقابل أعلى البناية مع القوم الأُوَل ...!!

نظر القوم إلينا وإلى الشاب بمنتهى التعجب والاستغراب !!!
ثم كأنهم أدركوا ما حدث ، وتجلى للجميع الأمر الذي التبس ،
فأغرقوا في ضحك أزال عن وجوههم العبس ...!!!


فما كان منهم إلا أن جذبوا إليهم الشاب ، و تكرموا فأغلقوا علينا -وحدنا- الباب ..!!

وقبل أن نضغط على زرّ المصعد ، إذا به يأخذنا ويهبط ،
وأمام الطابق الذي ركبنا من عنده يثبت ..!!

وفتح الباب وإذا باثنتين من الأهل والأصحاب ، تنظران إلينا في دهشة واستغراب .. !!

كانتا تريدان استقلال المصعد لأعلى البناية ، فقد كان لهما على سطحها غاية ...!!

وهنا سارعتُ بالخروج و رفيقتي ، فما حدث -حتى الآن- كان حقا فوق طاقتي..!!


وأقسمتُ حال خروجي أن أنزل ذلك الطابق على الدرج ، 
وأنا أتعذّر من رفيقتي على ما سببته مشروتي من الإزعاج والحرج ...!!

واستقلت رفيقتانا المصعد بلا دراية ؛ أملا في الوصول إلى أعلى البناية ..!!

وباشرت ورفيقتي النزول على الدرك ، ونحن لا نكاد نكف عن الابتسام والضحك...!!

نتصور بعين الخيال : ترى ماذا سيكون الحال مع أختينا وهؤلاء الرجال ..!!

وبخاصة أننا جميعا متشابهات ملتحفات بالسواد ...!!!

فلكم أن تطلقوا لخيالكم العنان ... هذا ما حدث معنا وكان في رمضان ...!!


و .... يتبــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

26- وحدث في الروضة ...!!


تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



قررنا نحن الأخوات الذهاب إلى الروضة جميعا في صحبــة ..!!


فغدونا للروضة قاصدات ، و بالوقت المحدد للزيارة ملتزمات ...!!


و انتظرنا في الزحام بعض الوقت ، حتى جاد الإله بتوفيق ما له حدّ ...!!


و بينما توجه كثير من النساء إلى القبر ، كأن مرادهن من الزيارة منحصر في ذلك الأمر ...!!


فمن متمسحة ، ومن داعية ، ومن باكية ، ومن مناجية ...!!


وإذا بكثير من النساء يزغردن فرحا ، ويكبرن ويهللن 
و يصلين على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - طربا ...!!


أما نحن فلم نقترب من القبر ، وقد أجمعنا على تجنب فعل ذلك الأمر ...!!


ولا تسألنني عن حالي حين دخلت هذا المكان ، سبحت في لجة من المشاعر والأشجان ...!!


و قد أخذت بجماع نفسي خاطرة : ها أنا ذا في مسجد النبي 
- صلى الله عليه وسلم - حاضرة ...!!


فقد وقع قبلا في نفسي أني في توسعة المسجد النبوي كنت أصلي :

فهل أطال بصلاتي في التوسعة الأجر ، أم يلزمني الصلاة في مسجده الأصل ...!! 


هذا ما وقع في نفسي حينها ، ولم أكن اطلعت على أقوال 
لأهل العلم في تلك المسألة أو حولها ...!! (1)


ها أنا ذا في المسجد الأصلي ، فلم لا أصلي وأصلي و أصلي ...!!! (2)


و كنت و من معي من الأخوات ، من أشد الحريصات 
على الصلاة إلى سترة بالذات ..!!


ومع شدة الزحام ، وصعوبة أن تصلي إحدانا بلا انقطاع في سلام ...!!

اتفقنا على الانقسام :

فبعضنا يصلي ركعات ، بينما تعمل البقيات على منع 
مرور العابرات بين يدي المصليات ...!!


وكأننا أتينا بفعل عجب ... !!!
كيف نمنع العابرات من المرور بين يدي المصليات - زعمن - بلا سبب ....!!

واستنكرت علينا بعض النساء : يسقط حكم السترة إلا في الخلاء ...!!


وقالت إحداهن : لا سترة في الحرمين كذا قال أهل العلم ...!! (3)


فلم نُرد الجدال ، فتعذرنا بأدب ؛ لأن إقناعهن في هذا الزمان وذلك المكان محال ...!!


ولشدة الزحام ، وما رأينا من مخالفات تحزن الجنان ، لم أستطع الاستمتاع كما ينبغي 

بالتعبد في ذلك المكان ...!!


وأذكر أنه حدث في هذا الزمان وذلك المكان ما أضحكني وأبكاني في آن :


كنا ننهى بعض المزغردات و المناجيات والمستغيثات بشخص الرسول 
بأن هذا لا ينبغي أن يصدر عن عاقل أو مسئول ...!!


وإذا بجزء من سقف المكان يدور ؛ فأخذت تلكم النسوة شديد حيرة و ذهول ...!!


فحين رأين السماء ، طفقن يزغردن ويزغردن ويزغردن بطرب شديد و انتشاء ...!!


وانصرفن عما كنا نقول ، فتلك - بزعمهن- معجزة جازمة لجاه الرسول ...!!



وحينها لم أدر أأضحك أم أبكي ...!!


وتوجهت بالدعاء لربي : اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون ...!




ويتبــــــع .




----------------------------------------------------------------

(1) - الصلاة في التوسعة بالمسجد النبوي أو المسجد الحرام 
السؤال س: هل يشمل الأجر في الصلاة في المسجد النبوي الصلاة في التوسعة؟ 
الاجابـــة نعم ذكر العلماء أن الزيادة لها حكم المزيد فإن المسجد النبوي أصله صغير وقد زاد فيه عثمان رضي الله عنه ثم زاد فيه الوليد بن عبد الملك ولم يزل الملوك يوسعونه حتى جاءت هذه التوسعة الكبيرة في عهد هذه الدولة، وذلك للحاجة الماسة إليها ولكثرة الوجود لما تيسرت وسائل النقل. فمن صلى في التوسعة فله الأجر المرتب على الصلاة في أصل المسجد بشرط أن تتصل الصفوف ولا يجد مكان أقرب مما هو فيه، فأما الصلاة في التوسعات مع خلو بعض المصابيح فنرى أنها لا تحصل بها المضاعفة، وفي صحتها نظر. 


عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين 


http://ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php?vie...62&parent=1074



(2) - لا يوجد نص صريح يحض على الصلاة في الروضة الشريفة 
و إنما يستفاد ذلك من أنها أشرف البقاع في الحرم النبوي لذا
استحبوا الصلاة فيها ولمن أراد مزيد فائدة فليطالع ما يلي :

http://almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=96678

http://ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php?vie...50&parent=1074




(3)- قال الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى- :

(الصلاة إلى السترة قد فعلها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر بها وجعل بينها وبين المصلي مقدار ممر شاة.
وهنا يأتي السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه كما يُقال ، ما حكم الصلاة إلى السترة؟ وعلى العكس من ذلك ما حكم هذه الصلوات التي يصليها جماهير الناس لا إلى السترة؟
الجواب: حكم هذه الصلاة إلى السترة أنها واجبة.
وكثير ما يقع ويُفاجأ المصلي بمرور شيء ما ، قد يكون كلب أسود أو كلب غير أسود ، الكلب الأسود إذا مر وهو عادة يمرُّ سريعا فقد بطلت صلاة المصلي ، أما إذا كان قد صلى إلى سترة ومرَّ هذا الكلب أو غيره ممن ذكر معه فصلاته صحيحة ، لأنه ائتمر بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأحاديث السابقة: {إذا صلى أحدكم فليصلي إلى سترة} ، {إذا صلى أحدكم إلى سترة فليدنو منها} ، ويترتب على اتخاذ السترة حكم شرعي ينتفي هذا الحكم بانتفاء السترة.
جاء في بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة: {إذا صلى أحدكم فأراد أحدٌ أن يمر بين يديه فليدفعه فإن أبى فليقاتله فإنما هو شيطان} ، وهذا معناه أنه إذا كان يصلي لا إلى سترة فليس له أن يدفعه فضلا عن أنه ليس له أن يقاتله، هذا وذاك من آثار اتخاذ هذه السترة أو الإعراض عنها.
وأخيراً لابد من التذكير بأمر يخالف هذه الأحاديث كلها ، وهذا الأمر خاص في بيت الله الحرام ، ثم سرى إلى مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إن عامة الناس حتى بعض الخاصة يذهبون إلى أن السترة في المسجد الحرام غير واجبة ، حكم خاص زعموا في المسجد الحرام ، ثم صارت هذه العدوة إلى المسجد النبوي الكريم ، ينبغي أن تَعلموا أن الحكم السابق في كل الأحاديث التي مضت تشمل المسجد الحرام كما تشمل مساجد الدنيا ، وإنما صارت فكرة استثناء المسجد الحرام من وجوب السترة من حديث أخرجه النسائي في سننه وأحمد في مسنده وغيرهما: {أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى يوماً في حاشية المطاف والناس يمرون بين يديه} هذا الحديث أولاً لا يصح من حيث إسناده ، وإن فيه جهالة كما هو مذكور في بعض كتب التخريجات المعروفة ومنها أذكر (إرواء الغليل)ولو صح فليس فيه دليل على أن المرور كان بين يدي الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فقد ذكرنا آنفاً أن المرور الممنوع إنما هو بين المصلي وبين موضع سجوده ، ولم يذكر في هذا الحديث الذي يحتجون به على أن المصلي في المسجد الحرام لا يجب عليه أن يتخذ سترة ، لو صح هذا الحديث كان يُمكن أن يكون حجة لو صرَّح بأن الناس كانوا يمرون بين يديه عليه السلام ، أي بينه قائماً وبين موضع سجوده ، هذا لم يذكر في هذا الحديث ، ولذلك لا يجوز الاستدلال به من الناحيتين :
1- من ناحية الرواية
2- ومن ناحية الدراية
- أما الرواية فلضعف إسنادها.
- وأما الدراية فلعدم دلالة الحديث لو صح أن المرور كان بينه عليه السلام وبين موضع سجوده ، ولذلك فالواجب على كل مصل أن يستتر أيضا ولو في مسجد الحرام ، نحن نشعر بسبب غلبة الجهل لهذه المسألة بصورة عامة ، وفي غلبة الاحتجاج بهذا الحديث فيما يتعلق بالمسجد الحرام بصفة خاصة ، أن المصلي في المسجد الحرام لكي يتحاشى أخطاء النار للمرور بين يديه ، لأنه ينصرف عن الصلاة وهو في كل لحظة يجب أن يعمل بيده هكذا ويُخاصم الناس ، والناس اليوم في الخصومة ألداء ، ولذلك فينبغي للمسلم أن يبتعد عن المكان الذي يغلب على ظنه أنه مكان متروك الناس يمرون بين يديه لا يابلون بصلاته أية مبالاة ، ولكن عليه أن يصلي في مكان وإلى سترة لكي يحقق أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
أما المسجد النبوي فأمر الناس فيه أعجب لأنه إن كان لهم عذر فيما يتعلق بالمسجد الحرام ، وإن كان هذا العذر عند كرام الناس غير مقبول ، لأنه مخالف لسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فالعجب أن مسجد الرسول منه انطلقت كل هذه الأحاديث التي سمعتموها ، وإذا بها تعطل لدعوى أن مسجد الرسول هو كمسجد الحرام ، فكلاهما مستثنا منهما وجوب السترة ، فإذا عرفتم أن المسجد الحرام حديث الوارد في خصوص عدم اتخاذ السترة ضعيف ، ولو صح لم يدل على المقصود ، فاعلموا أن المسجد النبوي لا شيئا يُلحقه بالمسجد الحرام ، بل ما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : {إذا صلى أحدكم فليصل إلى سترة} {إذا صلى أحدكم فليدنو من سترته يقطع صلاة أحدكم إذا لم يكن بين يديه مثل مؤخرة الرحل المرأة والحمار والكلب الأسود} ، ما قال الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هذه الأحاديث وما تستره بالجدار وجعل بينه وبين سترته ممر شاة إلا في مسجده ، هذا من غربة الإسلام وإماتة السنن مع ممر الزمان.
.........................

وقد ذكرت بعض الآثار الصحيحة عن بعض السلف الصالح ومنهم عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما: {أنه كان إذا صلى في المسجد الحرام وضع بين يديه سترة} هذا من فعل السلف ، وذلك تطبيق لكل هذه الأحاديث التي سبق ذكرها ، وهذه ذكرى والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين. ) انتهـــــى .


http://www.alalbany.net/misc013.php

----------


## مروة عاشور

فوائد شائقة ماتعة 

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ.

----------


## أم هانئ

> فوائد شائقة ماتعة 
> 
> أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ.


وإليك أحسن  الله وفيك بارك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## أم هانئ

27 - وفشلت المناوبة ...!!





تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



قلنا : إن عدد الأَسرَّة في حجرة الأخوات كان فيه نقص ...!!


فلم نستطع جميعنا في وقت واحد النوم ...!!


فاهتدينا إلى عمل مناوبة ، حيث تنام في الفراش إحدانا بينما الأخرى غائبة ...!!


و ذهبنا جميعا قبيل المغرب إلى الحرم النبوي ، لنذكر الله هناك ونصلي ...!!


وهناك أفطرنا على ماء زمزم ، وبعض تمرات كانت علينا تُقسَّم ...!!


ثم صلينا المغرب والعشاء في جماعة ، وأسرعت ورفيقتي إلى
السكن علّنا ننام في الفراش ساعة ...!!


بينما بقيت الأخوات في سلام ، ليصلين القيام بعد العشاء مع الإمام ...!!


والحق كان ينتابني أعياء شديد ، أحيانا يهون وأحيانا كان عليّ يزيد ...!!


فأسلمت قودي إلى رفيقة دربي ...!!


وبعد وقت طويل ، انتبهت إلى أننا أبعدنا عن السكن المسير ...!!


يبدو أننا ضللنا ، فأخذنا نسأل كل من لاقينا ...!!


وتشابهت علينا الطرقات ، فطوفنا كثيرا في متاهة من الظلمات ...!!


وبعد لأي شديد ، سألنا أحد أصحاب الحوانيت : أين بناية فلاّتة ؟


فنظر بدهشة ثم أجاب بعد دقائق عدة : الحق : لا أدري فاقبلن - فضلا - عذري ...!!


فأخذنا نطوّف ونعود إلى نفس المكان ، حتى أني كررت الجلوس
على جانب الطرق لبضع ثوان ...!!


وفي الأخير: اقترحت أن نسأل عن مخفر الشرطة ، علّهم يخرجوننا من هذه الورطة ..........!!


فقابلت رفيقتي اقتراحي بالاستنكار ، وأصرت أننا قريبتان جدا ، والسكن لابد بالجوار ...!!


وأصرت عليّ لنكرر المحاولة .... وإذا بنا أمام رجل يجلس إلى طاولة ...!!


سألناه عن البناية ، فدلنا على صاحب الحانوت الذي سألناه في البداية ...!!


فعاودنا الذهاب إليه ، وأخرجنا مخطوط العنوان نقرأه عليه : 

دار فلاّتة بجوار .... ، ولم يدع لنا الرجل مجالا لاتمام الحوار 

قاطعنا قائلا : هذا هو ظهر الدار ، وأشار إلى بيت قريب جدا بالجوار ...!!


قلنا : غفر الله لك يا عم ، ألم نسألك عنه من قبل ...!!


قال بعجب : أنتم وطريقة سؤلكم السبب ...!!

لم تقولوا دارا من قبل ، لذا التبس عليّ الأمر ...!!


فلم ندري أنبكي أم نضحك ...!

وفي الأخير : قلنا للرجل : عظّم الله أجرك ...!!


ثم اتجهنا إلى السكن ، ودخلناه في شوق إلى طعام وسكن ...!!


وما هي إلا دقائق معدودات ، وإذا بجميع الأخوات يدخلن الحجرة عائدات ...!!


أنهين مع الإمام الصلاة ، وعدن ليطعمن و ينمن في راحة وأناة ...!!


فضحكت وبكيت ، ثم أكلت و ما حدث لهن مع رفيقتي قصصت 
ثم كامل ملابس ارتديت ...!!

وتوجهت إلى الحرم الشريف ، أريد عن القوم التخفيف ...!!


آملة أن أصلي مع الإمام في منتصف الليل القيام ...!!


وما إن وصلت ، إلا و في نومة عميقة غرقت ... !!


ولم تستطع أي من رفيقاتي أفاقتي ، إلا قبيل الفجر لأوتر ثم أتناول تمرتي ....!!



و.... يتبـــــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

28- بين الاضطراب والقلق ...!!


تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



وفي الثاني والعشرين من رمضان غادرني كل شعور بالراحة والأمان ...!!


فـكلما مر علي الوقت ، انتابني قلق ما له حد ...!!


وكلما توعكت ، عزوت ذلك إلى قرب الحيض ...!!


فلما رأت رفيقاتي ما بي من اضطراب ، وشديد هم و اكتئاب ...!!


طفقن يلمنني بجفاء : لم لم تحتاطي بأخذ الدواء ...!!


فأجبتهم بشديد قلق و أناة : قالت لي معلمتي : 

بنيتي إن شئتِ أتركي أمرك للـــــــــــه ...!!


فعارضن قائلات : وهل الأخذ بالأسباب ، يقدح في حسن التوكل بالذات .......!!


قلت : ليس ذاك ، ليس ذاك ... يبدو أننا لسنا على وفاق ...!!


ولم يبق لي إلا شديد الدعاء ، والتضرع إلى الله والبكاء ...!!


حتى أني شربت ماء زمزم ونيتي : تأخير حيضتي إلى تمام عمرتي ...!!


ومرت علىّ أيام المدينة في قلق وترقب ، منعاني هناك من تمام التمتع ...!!


و كلما مر الوقت ، السفر إلى مكة تعجلت ...!!


فظل هذا كربي و ما تسبب في اضطراب قلبي .........!!




و.... يتبــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

29- قبيل السفر إلى العمرة ...!







تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




حرصنا على الذهاب إلى مسجد قباء

(1)


و مررنا على جبل أحد ذلك الجبل المحبوب ، الذي

له ما له في كل القلوب ، وددت لو أحتضن الجبل 

وكل ذراته ألثمها بالقُبَل ... !! (2)


وبجواره كان قبر سيد الشهداء ... (3)


و وقفنا طويلا عندالبقيع ، نردد الدعاء لربّ سميع.. ( 4)



و تقرر السفر بعد عصر الجمعة ، فبكّر إلى المسجد النبوي أجمعنا ...!


وكنت في حالة من الدوار الشديد ، أستند إلى ذراع أمي في الطريق ...!


و كان الطريق في وسط السوق ، فاستوقفتني أمي لتشاهد ما يروق ...!!


قلت : أمي - فضلا - لا أحتمل الانتظار ، ولا أستطيع الوقوف لشدة الدوار ...!!


قالت : فقط لدقائق ، انظري هذا أم ذاك .. لا أرى من فارق ...!!


قلت : والله لا أدري ، هيا بالله يا أمي ...!!


فقالت : انتظري قليلا ، سأذهب لأجلب مالا لن أغيب طويلا ...!!


فجلست طويلا على جانب الطريق ، فلما يئست لم أعد أطيق ..!!


انتابني إعياء شديد ، و اشتدت حاجتي لهواء جديد ...!!


فتحاملت على نفسي ، و في بطء شديد أتممت الطريق وحدي ...!!


فما إن وصلت وصليت تحية المسجد ، حتى جلست في لهفة أعب من هوائه المتجدد ..!!


ثم حضرت أمي ، و لم تكف عن تقريعي ولومي ...!!


فجرت من عيني الدموع ، وأقسمتُ لها أني لم أستطع الانتظار و لا إليها الرجوع ..!!


فقالت متغيظة : بل أنت لا تحبين الأسواق ، فسارعتِ إلى المسجد بالأشواق ...!!


فأشفقت علي أم رفيقتي ، وأخذت تربت على كتفي وتمسح دمعتي ...!!


ثم أخذت رأسي حين بدأت الصلاة ووضعتها على فخذها ، 
و في هذا الوضع استمعت إلى خطبة الجمعة كلها ...!!


وبعد تمام الصلاة ، ظللنا جميعا جالسات في أناة ...!!


حتى إذا خلا المكان ، ولم يبقَ إلا القليل من الأنام 
كان بيننا هذا الكلام :

هيا نصلي العصر في جماعة وقصر ، علنا نحصّل بصلاته
في مسجد النبي هذا الأجر ...!! (5)


ثم أمتنا إحدى الأخوات الحافظات ، و كانت تلك إحدى أكبر الزلات ..!! (6)







و....يتبــــــــع .



----------------------------------------------------

(1)- ( من تطهر في بيته ، ثم أتى مسجد قباء فصلى فيه ، كان له كأجر عمرة )
الراوي: أبو أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف الأنصاري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6154 / خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 



(2)- ( أحد جبل يحبنا و نحبه )
الراوي: سهل بن سعد و أنس بن مالك و سويد بن عامر الأنصاري و أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 191
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

**صعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدا ، ومعه أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان ، فرجف بهم ، فضربه برجله وقال : ( اثبت أحد ، فما عليك إلا نبي ، أو صديق ، أو شهيدان ) . 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3686
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 



(3)-حمزة سيد الشهداء يوم القيامة 
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3158
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 



(4)-كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمهم إذا خرجوا إلى المقابر كان قائلهم يقول السلام عليكم أهل الديار من المؤمنين والمسلمين وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون نسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية 
الراوي: بريدة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1267
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 




(5)-صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد إلا المسجد الحرام ، و صلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من صلاة في مسجدي هذا بمائة مرة 
الراوي: عبدالله بن الزبير المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3841 / خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 





(6)- سؤال :
كنت مسافرا ونزلت في الطريق في إحدى القرى وصليت معهم صلاة الجمعة وبعد الصلاة قمت وصليت صلاة العصر أي جمعت الجمعة والعصر وكان معي بعض أصحابي فاعترض علي وقال لا يجوز جمع صلاة العصر مع الجمعة ، فما حكم ذلك ؟

الجــــــــــــ  ــــــــواب :
الحمد لله 

ما قاله صاحبك صحيح ، أن صلاة الجمعة لا تجمع مع صلاة العصر ، وإنما ورد الشرع بجمع صلاة الظهر مع العصر ، وصلاة المغرب مع العشاء . 

وعلى هذا فعليك أن تعيد صلاة العصر التي جمعتها مع الجمعة لأنك قد صليتها قبل وقتها ، والصلاة قبل وقتها باطلة لا تصح . 

وقد فصل الشيخ ابن عثيمين حكم هذه المسألة فقال : 
" لا يجوز جمع العصر إلى الجمعة في الحال التي يجوز فيها الجمع بين الظهر والعصر. 

فلو مر المسافر ببلد وصلى معهم الجمعة لم يجز أن يجمع العصر إليها . 

ولو نزل مطر يبيح الجمع – وقلنا بجواز الجمع بين الظهر والعصر للمطر – لم يجز جمع العصر إلى الجمعة . ولو حضر المريض الذي يباح له الجمع إلى صلاة الجمعة فصلاها لم يجز أن يجمع إليها صلاة العصر . 

ودليل ذلك قوله تعالى : { إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا } [النساء:103] . أي : مفروضا لوقت معين , وقد بين الله تعالى هذا الوقت إجمالا في قوله تعالى : { أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا } [الإسراء:78] . 

فـ (دلوك الشمس) زوالها , و (غسق الليل) اشتداد ظلمته , وهذا منتصف الليل . ويشمل هذا الوقت أربع صلوات : الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء ، جمعت في وقت واحد ؛ لأنه لا فصل بين أوقاتها , فكلما خرج وقت صلاة كان دخول وقت الصلاة التي تليها ، وفصل صلاة الفجر لأنها لا تتصل بها صلاة العشاء ولا تتصل بصلاة الظهر . 

وقد بينت السنة هذه الأوقات بالتفصيل في حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص , وجابر وغيرهما , وهو أن الظهر من زوال الشمس إلى أن يصير ظل كل شيء مثله , ووقت العصر من حين أن يصير ظل كل شيء مثله إلى غروب الشمس ، لكن ما بعد اصفرارها وقت ضرورة , ووقت المغرب من غروب الشمس إلى مغيب الشفق الأحمر, ووقت صلاة العشاء من غروب الشفق الأحمر إلى نصف الليل , ووقت الفجر من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس , هذه حدود الله تعالى لأوقات الصلوات في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم . 

فمن صلى صلاة قبل وقتها المحدد في كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله فهو آثم وصلاته مردودة , لقوله تعالى : { ومن يتعد حدود الله فأولئك هم الظالمون } [البقرة:229] . ولقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم « من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد » . وكذلك من صلاها بعد الوقت لغير عذر شرعي . 

فمن صلى الظهر قبل زوال الشمس فصلاته باطلة مردودة وعليه قضاؤها . ومن صلى العصر قبل أن يصير ظل كل شيء مثله فصلاته باطلة مردودة , وعليه قضاؤها إلا أن يكون له عذر شرعي يبيح له جمعها تقديما إلى الظهر . 

ومن صلى المغرب قبل غروب الشمس فصلاته باطلة مردودة , وعليه قضاؤها . 

ومن صلى العشاء قبل مغيب الشفق الأحمر فصلاته باطلة مردودة , وعليه قضاؤها إلا أن يكون له عذر شرع يبيح له جمعها تقديما إلى المغرب . 

ومن صلى الفجر قبل طلوع الفجر فصلاته مردودة , وعليه قضاؤها . هذا ما يقتضيه كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله صلي الله عليه وسلم . 

وعلى هذا فمن جمع صلاة العصر إلى صلاة الجمعة فقد صلاها قبل أن يدخل وقتها , وهو أن يصير ظل كل شيء مثله فتكون باطلة مردودة . 



فإن قال قائل : أفلا يصح قياس جمع العصر إلى الجمعة على جمعها إلى الظهر؟ 

فالجواب : لا يصح ذلك لوجوه : 

الأول : أنه قياس في العبادات . 

الثاني : أن الجمعة صلاة مستقلة منفردة بأحكامها تفترق مع الظهر بأكثر من عشرين حكما , ومثل هذه الفروق تمنع أن تلحق إحدى الصلاتين بالأخرى . 

الثالث : أن هذا القياس مخالف لظاهر السنة , فإن في صحيح مسلم عن عبد الله عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم جمع بين الظهر والعصر , وبين المغرب والعشاء في المدينة من غير خوف ولا مطر, فسئل عن ذلك , فقال : أراد أن لا يحرج أمته . 

وقد وقع المطر الذي فيه المشقة في عهد النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم ولم يجمع فيه بين العصر والجمعة كما في صحيح البخاري وغيره عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم استسقى يوم الجمعة وهو على المنبر , فما نزل من المنبر إلا والمطر يتحادر من لحيته , ومثل هذا لا يقع إلا من مطر كثير يبيح الجمع لو كان جائزا بين العصر والجمعة , قال : وفي الجمعة الأخرى دخل رجل فقال : يا رسول الله! غرق المال , وتهدم البناء , فادع الله يمسكها عنا . ومثل هذا يوجب أن يكون في الطرقات وحل يبيح الجمع لو كان جائزا بين العصر والجمعة . فإن قال قائل : ما الدليل على منع جمع العصر والجمعة ؟ 

فالجواب : أن هذا السؤال غير وارد ؛ لأن الأصل في العبادات المنع إلا بدليل , فلا يطالب من منع التعبد لله تعالى بشيء من الأعمال الظاهرة أو الباطنة , وإنما يطالب بذلك من تعبد به لقوله تعالى منكرا على من تعبدوا الله بلا شرع : { أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله } [الشورى:21]. وقال الله تعالى : { اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الأسلام دينا } [المائدة:3]. وقال النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم : « من عمل عملا ليس فيه أمرنا فهو رد » . وعلى هذا : 

فإذا قال القائل : ما الدليل على منع جمع العصر مع الجمعة ؟ 

قلنا : ما الدليل على جوازه ؟ فإن الأصل وجوب فعل صلاة العصر في وقتها خولف هذا الأصل في جمعها عند وجود سبب الجمع فبقي ما عداه على الأصل , وهو منع تقديمها على وقتها . فإن قال قائل : أرأيتم لو نوى بصلاة الجمعة صلاة الظهر ليتم له الجمع ؟ 

فالجواب : إن كان ذلك إمام الجمعة في أهل البلد أي أن أهل البلد نووا بالجمعة صلاة الظهر فلا شك في تحريمه وبطلان الصلاة ؛ لأن الجمعة واجبة عليهم , فإذا عدلوا عنها إلى الظهر فقد عدلوا عما أمروا به إلى ما لم يؤمروا به ,فيكون عملهم باطلا مردودا لقول النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم : « من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد » . 

وأما إن كان الذي نوى بالجمعة الظهر كمسافر صلى الجمعة وراء من يصليها فنوى بها الظهر ليجمع إليها العصر فلا يصح أيضا , لأنه لما حضر الجمعة لزمته , ومن لزمته الجمعة فصلى الظهر قبل سلام الإمام منها لم تصح ظهره . وعلى تقدير صحة ذلك فقد فوت على نفسه خيرا كثيرا وهو أجر صلاة الجمعة . 

هذا , وقد نص صاحبا المنتهى والإقناع (من علماء الحنابلة) على أن الجمعة لا يصح جمع العصر إليها ، ذكرا ذلك في أول باب صلاة الجمعة . 

وإنما أطلت في ذلك للحاجة إليه , والله أسأل أن يوفقنا للصواب , ونفع العباد , إنه جواد كريم" اهـ. 

"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (15/371-375) .




http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...&fatwa_id=3453

----------


## أم هانئ

30- حرمت أجر الصلاة في وادي العقيق ...!!





تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




قبل عصر الجمعة جمعنا أمتعتنا ، وانتظرنا السيارة التي ستقلنا ...!!



قلنا قبلا : أن سبع من الأخوات أحرمن في السفينة ، بينما 

فضلنا أن يحرم البقية من ميقات المدينة ...!!



وفي السكن نصحنا من لم تحرم من النساء بالاغتسال للإحرام ،

فذلك أستر من اغتسالهن في مكان عام ...!!




فما من واحدة منهن إلا و اغتسلت ، ومن ترتدي منهن النقاب 

بساتر يتدلى من رأسها وجهها سترت ..!! 




وكنا جميعا مرتديات للسواد ، وكان ذلك بدعة في عين كل 

من اعتاد احرام النساء في البياض ...!! (1)



ركبنا السيارة جميعا بعد العصر ، و اتجهنا إلى الميقات في سرعة و يسر ...!!



وفي الميقات نزل الجميع ، إلا نحن أبينا النزول و الخضوع ...!!

قلنا : نحن أصلا محرمات ، فلم نتكلف النزول لمسجد الميقات ...!!



اغتسل الرجال و ارتدى كل منهم الرداء و الإزار ، ثم قصروا صلاة العصر 

وأهلوا بالعمرة بعد الفريضة على الفور ...!!




أما الأخوات فقد كن صلين في المدينة معنا الفرض ، 

لذا أهللن بعد تحية المسجد ولم يصلين مع محارمنا العصر ...!! 



ولا أعلم لم لمْ ننزل و لم لمْ نصل في وادي العقيق ، (2)

فقد كنا نجهل أجر الصلاة فيه على التحقيق ...!! 




وكم ندمت على تركي الصلاة في الميقات ،

و قد عددتها من أكبر ما ارتكبت في سفرتي تلك من الزلات ...!!



و بعد أن علمت بما فاتني من الأجر قلت :

لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت لنزلت و لو تحية المسجد - فقط - صليت ..!!






و.................يتبــ  ـــع .




------------------------------------------------------------

(1) - من الأخطاء في الإحرام :
اعتقــاد النســاء أن لبـس البيـاض أفضـل للإحــرام أو لبسهن ملابس تشف أو تصف أجسامهن .
والصواب أنه ينبغي للمرأة عند تلبسها بالإحرام أن تكون ثيابها مما لا يشف ولا يصف حتى لا يظهر جسمها ، وليس معنى أنها تحج في ملابسها العادية أنها تظهر شيئاً من جسمها كما يحدث من بعض الحاجات وخاصة الإفريقيات .
وكذلك اعتقاد البعض أن ثوب الإحرام لابد له من لون خاص كالأخضر أو الأبيض مثلاً وهذا خلاف الصواب لأنه لا يتعين لون خاص للنساء وإنما تحرم في ثيابها العادية .


(2)- سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بوادي العقيق يقول : أتاني الليلة آت من ربي فقال : صل في هذا الوادي المبارك ، وقل : عمرة في حجة . 
الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1534
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

كتاب : مناسك الحج والعمرة - (1 / 12) للألباني : 

و ( ذو الحليفة ) مهل أهل المدينة وهي قرية تبعد عنها ستة أميال أوسبعة وهي أبعد المواقيت عن مكة بينهما عشر مراحل أوأقل أوأكثر بحسب اختلاف الطرق فإن منها إلى مكة عدة طرق كما قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتسمى وادي العقيق ومسجدها يسمى مسجد الشجرة وفيها بئر تسميها جهال العامة : بئر علي لظنهم أن عليا قاتل الجن بها وهوكذب 


كتاب : مناسك الحج والعمرة - (1 / 14) للألباني : 

12 - من كان ميقاته ذا الحليفة استحب له أن يصلي فيها لا لخصوص الإحرام وإنما لخصوص المكان وبركته فقد روى البخاري عن عمر رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بوادي العقيق يقول : " أتاني الليلة آت من ربي فقال : صل في هذا الوادي المبارك وقل : عمرة في ( وفي رواية : عمرة و ) حجة " 
وعن ابن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم " أنه رؤي ( وفي رواية : أري ) وهو معرس بذي الحليفة ببطن الوادي قيل له : إنك ببطحاء مباركة " انتهى كلام الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله .

----------


## أم هانئ

31- المفاجــــــــأ  ة .......!!


تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :

كنا في ليلة الرابع والعشرين من رمضان ، و قد امتن الله عليّ بطهر حتى الآن ...!!

فظللت أدعو أن يتم الله علي أمري ، ولذا اشتد إلى الوصول بسرعة لهفي ...!!

حين أتم القوم الإحرام ركبوا السيارة مهللين مكبرين ملبين في سلام ...!!

حينها تذكرت أني - قليلا جدا - من حين أحرمت في السفينة هللت أو لبيت أو كبرت .... !! 
فحزنت على تفريطي في الذكر ، رغم علمي أنه أفضل الحج ...!! (1)
أفطرنا في السيارة على الطريق ، وجمعنا المغرب و العشاء قبل منتصف 
الليل على التحقيق ...!!
وصلنا مكة الثانية بعد منتصف الليل ...!!
فما كان من سبيل إلى أداء العمرة على الفور ...!!
وحين سألنا : لمَ السكن بعيدا جدا عن الحرم ؟!
أجابنا أحدهم : هكذا ينبغي لمن أراد المكوث إلى الحج أن يكون الأمر ...!!
فلم نجد ما نقول ، وترجلنا جميها من السيارة أمام السكن حال الوصول ...!!
كانت بناية ذات طوابق لا أذكر عددها ، و إلى الطابق الثاني حملنا أمتعتنا كلها ...!!
كنا في شدة الإعياء ، وإلى بعض الراحة تاقت أنفسنا في رجاء ...!!
وكانت المفاجأة : 
حجرة واحدة للنساء لا تكاد تكفي الأمتعة ، ومثلها للرجال بل أدنى توسعة ...!!
وكان يشاركنا في المكان ، كثير من النساء والرجال ...!!
وكانت القشة التي قصمت ظهر البعير ، فكانت معارك يسبقها نفير ...!!
أول ما وجدنا : اختلاط وزحام ، وأعداد أكبر من سعة المكان ...!!
فلما اعترضنا على الحال ، وأخبرنا المسئول أن مكوثنا في هذا المكان محال ...!!
قال هكذا تم شراؤكم ، وعلى هذا كان الاتفاق مع رجلكم ...!!
قلنا : ماذا تقول ...!! ومن ذا عن بيعنا مسئول ...!!
قال : فلان باعكم لنا ، وهذا شئتم أم أبيتم مكانكم عندنا ...!!

و............ يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .
______________________________  ____________________ ___
(1)- أفضل الحج العج و الثج 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر و أبو بكر و ابن مسعود المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1101
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن
**كثرة إراقة الدماء في الحج/ والعج: رفع الصوت بالتلبية.

----------


## أم هانئ

32- مناقشات ومفاوضات وانتصرت بفضل الله الأخوات ....!!





تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



أول ما وجدنا : اختلاط وزحام ، وأعداد أكبر من سعة المكان ...!!

فلما اعترضنا على الحال ، وأخبرنا المسئول أن مكوثنا في هذا المكان محال ...!!

قال هكذا تم شراؤكم ، وعلى هذا كان الاتفاق مع رجلكم ...!!

قلنا : ماذا تقول ...!! ومن ذا عن بيعنا مسئول ...!!

قال : فلان - يقصد زوج أختنا - باعكم لنا ، وهذا شئتم أم أبيتم مكانكم عندنا ...!!

فقلنا : لا نوافق على ما تقول ، وصلنا -فضلا - بأكبر أكبر مسئول ...!!

وفي الحال نزل بعضنا وأجرى ببلدنا الاتصال ...!!

ورغم تأخر الوقت أخبر تفضيل الأمر وما حدث من زوج الأخت أهل الحل و العقد ...!!

ومن نافلة القول : 
الحديث عن ذهول القوم الذين كانوا يسكنون المكان ، راضين مستسلمين في سلام و أمان ...!!

وبعد عدد من الاتصالات ، وكثير من ساخن المناقشات :

ظفرت الأخوات بحجرة صغيرة أخرى رضينا بها كتوسعة - فقط - لتلكم الليلة ...!!


أخلوا لنا تلكم الحجرة التي لم تتسع إلا لستة ...!!


ولم يكن في المكان ثمة أسِرَّة ، أو حتى فرش طيبة مستقلة ...!!


فقط لكل منا شبه فراش يبدو أنه من أجيال ، مهترئ من كثرة الاستعمال ...!!

أسمك من الحصير يسرا ، لا يغنى و لا يسمن إلا قليلا ...!!


ولما كنا وقت السحر ، اكتفينا ساعتها بما حققنا من ظفر ...!!


وأضمرنا ثم لبعضنا أسررنا على تكرار الصولة - لاحقا- و معاودة الجولة حتى تتحقق كافة مطالبنا ...!! 


ثم تسحرنا ، و إذا بالأخوات حتى الفجر الليل يقمن ...!!


أما أنا فأوترت بركعة متربعة ، ثم اضطجعت دامعة ، أناجي ربي ضارعة :

اللهم لا تحرمني عمرتي ، اللهم أتم علي- بجميل فضلك- فرحتي ...!!


ثم غلبتني عيني ، ثم انتبهت على من يوقظني :

قومي إلى صلاة الفجر ، أعانك الله وكتب لنا ولك الأجر ...!!



و....يتبــــــــع .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وأضمرنا ثم لبعضنا أسررنا على تكرار الصولة - لاحقا- و معاودة الجولة حتى تتحقق كافة مطالبنا ...!!


هذه العبارة أصبحتْ تخيفني..

حقيقة.. متابعات بشغف
واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.

----------


## أم هانئ

> هذه العبارة أصبحتْ تخيفني..
> 
> حقيقة.. متابعات بشغف
> واصلي وصلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه.


 لا تخافي أخيتي فلست من أنصار الثورات ........ ابتسامة

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة  على عطر مرورك 

وطيب دعائك آمين آمين آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

33- يوم في السكن ....!! 




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا : 



قمت لأتوضأ بما عليّ من ثياب ، فأخبرتني أخواتي ألا أخرج من باب الحجرة إلا بكامل الحجاب ...!! 



فقلت متعجبة : ولم هذا الشقاء ، أليس هذا القسم خاص بالنساء ..؟! 


فقلن : النساء اللاتي يفترشن الرواق ، يسمحن بدخول محارمهن أي من الأوقات ...!! 


فلم أجد بدا من لبس كامل الحجاب ، فلما خرجت من الحجرة إذا بجمع غفير أمام الباب ...!! 


فألقيت السلام ، وانتظرت دوري كي أدخل الحمام ...!! 


وبعد قليل خرجت من المرحاض امرأتان ، وأعقبتهما في الدخول اثنتان ...!! 


فقلت في استنكار وعجب : الاثنتان معا ما الداعي و ما السبب ...!! 


فضحكت النساء وأجبنني كأنما يخاطبن بلهاء : وماذا في ذلك ألسنا جميعا نساء ...!! 


فقلت وأنا دهشة : يا قومنا لايجوز اطلاع بعضنا على بعض تلك مسألة حرمة و ويجب ستر العورة ...!! 


فقالت إحداهن : أنتم المتسننين ، دائما وأبدا متشددون ...!! 


فقلت في كمد : عذرا لن أسمح أن يدخل معي الخلاء أحد ...!! 


قلن : كما تشائين ، كذلك فعل أخواتك من المتسننين ...!! 


وفيما بعد أعلمنا الرجال بما اتخذوه من قرار : إننا لن نؤدي العمرة إلا بعد الإفطار ...!! 


فلم أستطع لهم المعارضة ، لأنني كنت لجميع قواي -حقا - فـــاقدة ...!! 


شديد دوار و غثيان بالإضافة إلى ضعف عام ...!! 


مكثنا هذا اليوم في السكن ، محبوسات في الحُجر ...!! 


وتولت أمي وأمي أخت لنـا أمر الطهي لرجالنا ونسائنا : 

فقد كان المطبخ يعج بالغرباء ، رجال مع نساء  


ولم تكونا منتقبتين لهذا السبب بالذات قامتا بأمر الطهي
وسط هذا الجمع والاختلاط ...!! 


وبالكاد أنهيتا الطعام عند المغرب ، فقد كان الزحام شديد على الموقد ...!! 


فصبّرنا أنفسنا تصبيرا : 
إن هذا الوضع - إن شاء الله - لن يستمر طويلا ...!! 



و.....يتبـــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

34 - وحدث في الحرم المكي ...!





تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



و بعد الإفطار توجهنا إلا الحرم بلا أناة أو انتظار ..



وعند باب من أبواب الحرم المكي الشريف ، وقفنا جميعا نتفق بلا تكليف ...



احتاج بعضنا إلى دخول الخلاء ، فشرع بعض الرجال يبحثون فيما جاورنا من الأنحاء ...



وبعد السؤال : ذهبت من أرادت من النساء في الحال ، بينما ذهب إلى غير مكانهن الرجال ...



وبينما كنا في الانتظار ، إذا بأعداد المصلين تتزايد زيادة تفوق الخيال ...!!



فلما حاولنا التحرك للبحث ، تبعثر القوم كل في جهة غاب بلا وعي ولا حس ...!!



وكنتُ بصحبة أبواي ، و زوجين - تقريبا - في عمر والداي ... 


فلما يئسنا من لقاء غيرنا ، إلى داخل الحرم يممنا و جهنا ...


والحق أن غطاء الوجه كان يضايقني بشدة ، كأني أنظر عبر نظارة سوداء في ليلة ظلماء فشقت علي الرؤية ...!!


فكنت أرى بغير وضوح أحوج ما أكون إلى معرفة أين ينبغي أن أقصد أو أروح ...


استعنا بالله ربنا وحاولنا التمسك جيدا في خضم الزحام الشديد ببعضنا ...


قلنا دعاء دخول المسجد ، وعن الكعبة صرنا نسأل كي نقصد ...


فإذا بنا في وسط ناس سائرين ، على آخر حدود مرى البصر محرمين ...!!


فقلنا : لعلهم الطائفون ، ولكن أين الكعبة التي حولها يدورون ...!!


و بعد مرور دقيقتين ، علمنا أننا في وسط المسعى بين الجبلين ...!!


ثم أشار لنا بعضهم إلى اتجاه الكعبة ، وقد تاقت إليها نفوسنا و أشتاقتنا أعيننا إلى القرب منها و الرؤية...!


فحاولنا وحاولنا الاقتراب في ذلك الزحام ، حتى رأيناها شامخة بعيدا في الأمام ..!!


وشد ما كدرني حينها ، عدم تمكني من إبداء بعض الحنين لها ...!!


كنت مقيدة بمن معي من صحبة ، فلم أستطع تمحيص ما في داخلي ألبتة ...!!


و كم كنت أحب أن أخلو بنفسي ، وأتمتع بما يجول في قلبي و حسي ...!!


ولكن ... قدر الله وما شاء فعل ، فذلك ما قد تم وحصل ..!!


وقفنا وسط زحام شديد ، ننظر إلى تلكم الكعبة المشرفة الشامخة من بعيد ...!!


ولم نكن للمغرب صلينا ، فصلى بعضنا إلى سترة ، وبقي الآخرون يبعدون عنهم المارة ...!!

وكذا صلى البقية ، ثم جلسنا في انتظار صلاة العتمة ...!!


وسريعا رُفع النداء ، وأُقيم لصلاة العشاء ..!!


وبعد تمام الصلاة ، امتلأ الصحن عند الكعبة بالطائفين ، ثم تواصلت وتراصت صفوف المصلين ، فقد كانت ليلة الخامس و العشرين ...!!


وبدأت صلاة القيام ، واستحال الوصول إلى صحن الطواف من شدة الزحام ...!!


فأصابني الدوار ، وأُُلهمتُ التوجه إلى طابق أعلى من الأدوار ...!!


وبعد مشقة ، استطعنا الوصول إلى ثاني طبقة ...!!


وبدأنا الطواف من أعلى ، وكان لطوافنا هذا قصة أخرى ....!!


و......... يتبــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

35- وحدث في الطـــواف ....!!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




ومن الطابق الثاني بدأنا الطواف ، و بالكاد أتممنا ثلاثة أشواط ...!!


فنظرت من أعلى فإذا بين الطائفين حول الكعبة المشرفة فرجة وفرجة وفرجة ،
و قد كانوا من قبل يبدون في طوافهم كـلُحْمة ...!



فـقد انقضت صلاة القيام ، وخف نوعا ما حول الكعبة المشرفة الزحام ...!!



فكان الاقتراح الأحمد أن نتم طوافنا من أسفل ...



ولأننا تعبنا بشدة من طوافنا في الأعلى ، استعنا بالله و اقتربنا ما استطعنا من الكعبة ...!!




حتى أننا- وبفضل الله وحده - مسحنا بأيدينا الركن اليماني (1) الأوحد ، إلا أننا لم نستطع محض رؤية الحجر الأسود ..!!



وإذا بنا نمر حال طوافنا أمام قوم يصلون يكادون يلتصقون بالكعبة(2) ، فتملكني العجب من فعلهم هذا بشدة وتكدرت وقلت في نفسي بحدة :
سامحهم الله سامحهم الله أهذا موضع يصلح للصلاة...!!




وفي الشوط التالي انتبهت إلى أنني من داخل الحِجْر بالقوم قد طفت( 3) ...!!



فطفقت أسغفر ربي ، و عزوت - حينها - خطئي إلى :
شديد نصبي ، و ضعف بصري ، وعدم جلاء فكري ...!! 



فلما علمت الخطأ الذي فيه وقعت أخبرت القوم عن ضرورة إسقاط ذلك الشوط (3)...!!


وفي الأخير و بعون من ربنا القدير أتممنا الطواف وخرجنا رويدا رويدا من وسط الزحام ، قاصدين الصلاة خلف المقام ...!!



فلم نستطع لشدة الزحام ، فتراجعنا إلى مكان خالٍ في سلام ...!!



وصلينا جميعا لكن فرادى سنة الطواف ، حامدين الله على الإعانة والألطاف ...!




ثم جلسنا نعب من ماء زمزم و نتضلع ، نجدد قوانا بها و نستجمع ...!



و ... يتبـــــــع .






______________________________  __________________


(1) - عن ابن عمر قال :
( لم أر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح من البيت إلا الركنين اليمانيين )
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1874 / خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

* المقصود بالركنين اليمانيين : الحجر الأسود ، والركن اليماني .


- ( مسح الحجر والركن اليماني يحط الخطايا حطا )
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1139 / خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 




(2)- عن عائشة أنها قالت : كنت أحب أن أدخل البيت فأصلي فيه فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي فأدخلني في الحجر فقال صلي في الحجر إذا أردت دخول البيت فإنما هو قطعة من البيت فإن قومك اقتصروا حين بنوا الكعبة فأخرجوه من البيت .

الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2028
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن صحيح




(3)- *الطواف من داخل الحجر


نص السؤال : 
برجاء من سيادتكم توضيح حكم من ترك الطواف من وراء حجر إسماعيل فى الحج . 
نص الإجابة : 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد : 
فمن طاف من داخل الحجر فإنه لا يعتد بهذا الشوط لأن الله تعالى أمر بالطواف بالبيت جميعه، قال تعالى: ( وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق ) [الحج:59] وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة لما نذرت أن تصلي بالبيت " صلي في الحجر فإن الحجر من البيت " رواه مسلم . 


http://www.islamweb.net/ahajj/index....Option=FatwaId



** تنبيه : ليس كل الحِِجر من الكعبة :

الصلاة في حجر الكعبة
السؤال: هل تجوز الصلاة في حجر إسماعيل، وإذا كانت جائزة فهل يشترط لها التوجه إلى الكعبة أم لا؟
الجواب: أولاً: أخبرك بأن هذا ليس حجر إسماعيل، ولا يعرف إسماعيل عنه شيئاً، وإنما هذا الحجر كان من فعل قريش، فإن قريشاً لما انهدمت الكعبة وأرادوا بناءها، قلَّت عليهم النفقة، فلم يجدوا نفقة يكملون بها الكعبة على قواعد إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام، فرأوا أن يقتصروا على جانب منها ورأوا أن يبقى الجانب الذي فيه الحجر الأسود على ما هو عليه، والجانب المقابل هو الذي يؤخذ منه، ففعلوا ذلك، ولهذا قال العلماء: إن ستة أذرع ونصف تقريباً من الحِجْر هو من الكعبة، وبناءً على ذلك تجوز الصلاة فيه إذا كانت نافلة، ويتجه إما إلى الكعبة وإما إلى الجدار من الحِجْر الموازي لحد الكعبة، بمعنى: الجدار الذي يكون في الجزء الذي من الكعبة، هذا إذا كانت نافلة، وإن كانت فريضة ففيها خلاف، والصحيح: أن الفريضة تجوز في الحِجْر وفي الكعبة كما تجوز النافلة؛ لأنه ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صلى نافلة في الكعبة، وما جاز في النفل جاز في الفرض إلا بدليل .

فتاوى العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله .

----------


## أم هانئ

36- وحدث في المسعــى ...!! 

تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :


ثم توجهنا للمسعى ، و هناك زوج أختنا فقدنا ..!

و سعينا ببطء ، لأني كنت وأبي نسير على مهل ..!

لم يكن المسعى شديد الزحام ، إلا أنني عانيت من شدة الآلام ..!

كنت وأبي كثيرا ما نجلس لنلتقط الأنفاس ، بينما ودت رفيقتانا الانطلاق سريعا مع الناس ..!!

فتعذرت لهما بأن هذا ما نطيق ، فمن شاء فلينطلق وحده بلا ضيق ..!!

واضطرهما عدم معرفتهما بالمناسك إلى الانتظار ، إلا أن أمي كانت من بطئي و أبي دائمة الملال و الاضجار ..!!

وكما حدث في الطواف من قبل ، شغلت برُفْقتي عن التأمل بادئ الأمر ...!!

وكنا وقت السحر وقد قرب الفجر ، و داخلني شعور بأنها ربما كانت ليلة القدر ...!! 

فسألت الله العون ، واستطعت خفية الدعاء بدمع ...!!

و ملأني شعور بالسلام ، وتذكرت حينها خليل الرحمن : كيف رفع الأذان بالحج 
و كيف أبلغه القدير إلى بقاع الأرض ...!!

وبين العلمين الأخضرين تذكرت أم اسماعيل عليها السلام ،
كيف كانت تسعى حثيثا في ذلك المكان ...!!

وقارنت بين حالي وحالها : هـا أنا بالكاد أقوى على القيام بفعلها 
رغم أنني مستظلة ، أسعى على طريق ممهدة ، حولى الأجواء مبرّدة 
إن شئتُ جلستُ ، وإن عطشتُ شربتُ ، خالية البال ، لا أحمل هما فوق الاحتمال ...!!

فطفقت أردد : رحمك الله يا أم اسماعيل كثرا ، كم كان سعيك بين الجبلين شاقا طويلا ...!!

وكنت أتكلف مع القوم صعود الجبلين ، نردد الدعاء والذكر المسنونين ...!

وفي الأخير :
وقبيل أذان الفجر بوقت قصير أنهينا السعي بفضل من ربنا القدير ...!!

ثم حلق أبي شعره ألبتة ، بينما قصرت كل منا قدر أنملة عند المروة ...!!

لا أذكر هل تسحرنا على غير الماء ، إلا أنني أذكر ما كنت فيه من شديد الرضا والانتشاء ..!!


و.... يتبــــــــــــ  ـــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

37- مطاردات من إنـــــــــــــ  ـــــاء المقبِّلات(1) ...




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



وعدنا إلى السكن بعد صلاة الفجر في الحرم ...
فوجدنا القوم جميعا قد سبقونا بسلام ، فما استطعت حين وصلت إلا أن أنام ...
وكذا سارع الجميع إلى النوم ، وما أفقنا من نومنا إلا قبيل الظهر ...!!

وحين فتحنا باب حجرتنا إذا بمفاجأة أمام بابنا أذهلتنا ...!!
فصرخنا من الدهشة : من أتى بهذا إلى هنا و لماذا ؟!!
قالت إحدانا : وكأنه حذاء جحا ، يطاردنا في الصباح والمساء والضحى ...!!!
ولتعلموا سبب الدهشة ، وما هذا الشيء الذي أثار كل تلك الضجة
هيا نعود إلى بداية الأحداث نجلّي الأمر ونزيل الالتباس ...!!

وتبدأ قصتنا حين خرجنا من ميناء جدة ، وبعد انتهاء مناقشاتنا الحادة ...!
حين خصصوا لنا ولمحارمنا سيارة واحدة ، بعد رفضنا أن ننفصل كل على حدة ..!!
وفي باطن السيارة جعلوا يضعون أمتعتنا فردا فردا ، وإذا بإناء كبير من الزجاج به مقبّلات تبدو شهية جدا جدا ...!!
فتساءلنا : لمن منا هذا الإناء ؟! 
فأجمع القوم أنه ليس لأحدنا على وجه الجزم ....!! 
و حاولنا السؤال عن صاحبه فلم نوفق إليه ...!!
فأجمعنا أمرنا أن نتركه على جانب الطريق ، علَّ صاحبه يعثر عليه بشيء من التوفيق ...!!
ثم باشرنا بوضع أمتعتنا في السيارة ، و انطلقنا على بركة الله نقصد المدينة المنورة ...!!
ووصلنا إلى سكننا في المدينة المباركة ... وصعدت النساء بما خف حمله و تبعنا الرجال بما ثقل وزنه ...!!
وإذا بإناء المقبّلات في وسط الأمتعة والحاجات ...!!!
فاندهش الجميع : من فعل هذا الفعل الشنيع ...!! 
فأجاب أحد المحارم : إنه أنــا ... مالكم وما المانع ...!!
وجدته على جانب الطريق عند الميناء ، فظننتكم نسيتموه في تلكم الأنحاء ..!!
فبدا لنا أنه كان غائبا عند حوارنا عن الإناء ...!
وأسقط في أيدينا ... ماذا سنفعل في هذا البلاء ...؟!!
ولم نجد مناصا من تنحية الإناء جانبا ، حتى نرى لنا منه مهربا ...!!
و بقي الإناء طوال أيام مكوثنا في المدينة بجانب الجدار 
لا يمسه منا أحد ولا ينظره في ليل أو نهار ...!!
و أزف وقت الرحيل إلى مكة لأداء منسك العمرة ...
وجاءت السيارة لتقلنا إلى مكة المكرمة بيسر أحمد 
فأنزلنا أمتعتنا إلا الإناء الأبعد ...!!
وحرصنا كل الحرص أن ننبه الجميع : على أن يتركوه و إلى سيارتنا لا يحملوه ...!!
و تأكدنا أننا غادرنا ، و أنَّـا لذلك الإناء تركنا ... !!
ووصل الركب إلى السكن وكان ما كان من أمر عُلِم ...!!

ثم حين تفقدنا جميع الأمتعة ، كان عدم وجود ذلك الإناء من الأشياء السارة و الممتعة ...!!
و بعد مغرب اليوم التالي ذهبنا جميعا لأداء مناسك العمرة ، 
ثم عدنا وقد أخذ منا الجهد و شدة الشقة ...!!
فنام كل منا فور دخوله الحجرة .... !!
وحين أفقنا ولباب حجرتنا فتحنا إذا بالإناء الأبعد كأنه يلاحقنا ...!!!
فصرخنا جميعا في دهشة : من أتى به هذه المرة ...؟!!!
فضحكت جارة لنا ليست من جمعنا و قالت :
أحضرته أنا إليكن من المدينة ، حيث نسيته صاحبته المسكينة ...!!
ففي المدينة رأيتكن، ثم وجدته خلفكن ، فعلمت أنه لإحداكن ....
وابتسمتْ في رضا بينما كل منا عليها واجدة ... !!
فأسقط في أيدينا ، وكان شديد الغيظ يحوينا .... !!
فاجتمعت الجارات متعجبات من حالنا ، تسألننا ما بالنا ...!!!
فقصصنا على القوم الحكاية فضحكن بشدة حتى النهاية ...!!
وقالت إحداهن : أنا آخذه فضلا ، فإنه يبدو شهيًا جدا ...!!
فنظرنا إلى بعضنا وتواطأت على الموافقة نظراتنا ...!!
فقلنا تفضليه ... ورجاءً ثم رجاءً ثم رجاءً لا تتركيه ...!!
فقط عنّا غيبيه ، و عن أعيننا أبعديــــــــــ  ـــه
أبعديــــــــــ  ـــه ، أبعديــــــــــ  ـــه ..........!!


و...يتبـــــــــ  ـــع .



------------------------------------------------

(1)- زيتون و جزر و خيار و ليمون و فلفل أخضر وأحمر ( كلها مخللات ) .

----------


## أم هانئ

38 - وتحققت المطالب ...! 



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




وفي اليوم التالي لأداء عمرتنا ، حضر زوج أختنا لنجدتنا ...!! 


فقد قام بجهد كبير من في بلدنا ليصلحوا قدر الطوق من حالنا ...!! 


فأرسلوا أموالا ، وأوصوا من يعرفون في مكة أن يتفقدونا حالا ...!! 


وعملوا على مهاتفة زوج أختنا ، الذي كان يتولى أمر سفرنا ، 
وعنّفوه بشدة على ما أصابنا ، وعاتبوه كيف عمل على بيعنا ،
وأبلغوه تفاصيل ما قد حدث وقيل لنا ....!! 


فسارع الرجل بالحضور إلينا ، وجهد حتى يخلي المكان علينا ...!! 


فدفع للمسئول مالا ، ولم يتركنا إلا ونحن أفضل حالا ..!! 


فلم يبق في المسكن إلا إيانا ، قسم للنساء وآخر للرجال سوانا ...!! 


و بين القسمين باب يفصل بيننا ، و خصص مرحاض لنسائنا وآخر لرجالنا ، أما المطبخ فكان بطبيعة الحال داخل قسمنا ...!! 


فأصبحنا نتحرك بأريحية ، غير ملتزمات بلبس الحجاب   بـالكلية ...!! 



وبقي بُعد المكان عن الحرم يكدرنا ، إلا أنهم أصروا على أن  ذلك أجمل بنا  ...!! 




و ......... يتبــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

39-  طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح ..!!





 تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




 بعد أن خلا السكن لنا ، وبكثير من الراحة شعرنا ...!!



اتفقنا على أن نذهب للحرم كل يوم بعد الإفطار ،  ثم نعود بعد وقت الإسفار ...!



وكنت بعد أداء العمرة ، انتظر بشيء من الأريحية الحيضة ...!!



إلا أنني كنت دائمة الشعور  بالدوار والغثيان ، مع تزايد ما ألمّ بي  من ضعف عام...!! 


فكنت أذهب مع رفيقاتي كل ليلة إلى الحرم ، إلا أنني حُرمت الصلاة  
بسبب سقوطي الفوري  في النوم ...!!


فكن يصلين التهجد مع الإمام ، بينما لا أملك أنا  إلا أن أنام ...!!


 فإذا أنهين الصلاة أيقظنني بالكاد  ؛ لأتسحر معهن لقيمات ، و أوتر قبيل الفجر
 بدقائق أو بلحظات ....!!


و في كل ليلة أمني نفسي بتغير الحال ، إلا أنني وبكل أسف أعاود نفس المآل ...!!


 وأذكر أن إحداهن لامتني بشدة يوما ، فسقطت أثناء ركوعها  ثم سجودها  نوما .....!!


فجاءت تطلب مني السماح ، وكنا نتضاحك على ما يحدث لنا عند الصباح ...!!


ومن عجائب ما كنا نفعل ، و كأننا كنا  عن منطق الصواب نغفل :


 فقد كنا نبغي الذهاب عند باب معين ، لنلتقي بعض أخواتنا  من الموطن  ...!!


فقد ضربنا معهن في بلدنا موعدا  ، وقد نصحتنا من تتردد على الحرم  ترددا :
  أن نلتزم الذهاب إلى الطابق الثاني  عند ذلك الباب ؛ لأن غالب رواده نساء كذا
 يمكننا التخفف  من الحجاب ...!!

فكنا نصل إلى ساحة الحرم المكي أمام باب رقمه بعدي :


أعني أننا كنا نبغي مثلا الدخول من باب رقم : (76 )  ، 
فكنا نصل من السكن أمام باب رقم : (90 ) :


فكان المنطق يملي علينا أن نسير من الباب رقم : (90 ) قاصدين
اتجاه الباب رقم : (89 ) ثم (88 ) حتى نصل بأقصر الطرق و بأقل
 وقت و جهد  إلى الباب الذي إليه القصد :  (76) ....!!

إلا أننا ولسبب لا أعلمه - حتى الآن - قد غُمّ على عقولنا 
ويبدو أننا جميعا كنا فاقدات لصفاء أذهاننا ؛  فكنا نترك الأيسر
الأقصر  والأقرب ، فنسير   في الاتجاه الأبعد :  نقصد 
  باب (91 ) ثم (92) ثم (93) إلى نهاية عدد الأبواب ثم نبدأ من 
الباب رقم : (1) ثم (2) ثم ....قاصدين الباب المنشود رقم : (76) ...!!


والعجب كل العجب أننا كنا نكرر ذلك الفعل ندور  كل ليلة ، وكأننا  نسلك طريق رأس الرجاء الصالح حول إفريقية  ...!!


   وكنت أتعلل بأن ذلك من أسباب ضعفي  ، و عدم استطاعتي الصلاة وسرعة نومي  ...!!


إلا أنني كنت المتفردة بذلك ، بينما كانت رفيقاتي ناشطات للصلاة  اللهم بارك اللهم بارك ...!!





 و........ يتبــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

40 -  صدقة الفطر ...!!




 تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




 كما قلنا في السفر فوائد عدة ، عاينتُ ذلك و عشته كما أخبرتكم غير مرة  ...!! 

وإن مما حدث في سفرنا هذا ما  يعلم الله أنه حدث لنا ، كما و لابد حدث 
 لغيرنا قبلنا  ، وأكاد أجزم بأنه يحدث وسيحدث لأناس بعدنا ....!!


أعلنت المملكة أن غدا يوم الفطر ، وجزمتْ أن رمضان ذلك العام (29) يوم ...!! 



كذا نما إلى علمنا ، فأخذنا نتحرى الأنباء عن فطرة بلدنا ، و كانت الواقعة  
التي ليس لها دافعة : أن غدا المتمم لشهر رمضان  ...!!


 ، فكان لسان حالنا و قالنا : اللهم لا رادَّ لقضائك ولا مُعقِّب لحكمك (1)...!! 


ومن سكننا الذي كان يبعد عن الحرم كثيرًا  ،  عزمنا أمرنا أجمعين على 
الذهاب  إليه مبكرين ، لنحضر صلاة العيد في ساحة الحرم 
ويالها من منَّة من الله و كرم ....!!


خرجنا قبل الفجر بساعتين تقريبا ، نسير على الأقدام قاصدين البيت الحرام ...!! 

 فلم تكن ثمة سيارات لانغلاق المسالك والطرقات ...!! 


فتصاحبنا في الطريق كل منا له رفيق ، و إذا بأرزٍ في أكياس  
على شكل هرم قد تراصّ ...!!


 وهنا خطر ببالنا حال زكاة فطرنا ، حيث وكَّلنا بها الأمناء ليؤدوها  
عنا ليلة فطرنا في بلدنا بلا تكلف أو عناء ...(2)!!


فقد كنا في بلدنا نتمسك بشكل شديد  ، ألا نخرج فطرتنا إلا ليلة العيد  
 فقد تعلمنا أن ذا هو الأمر الرشيد ...!!


وبناءً على الوقائع بقيت ساعات قلائل على صلاة عيدنا ، فماذا عن زكاة فطرنا 
هل نتركها تخرج بعد يوم من صلاة عيدنا  ...!! (3)



قالت إحدانا : نهاتف الأهل ليخرجوها لنا في الحال...!! 


 فقال بعضنا : ولكن كيف ولم يبق على الفجر إلا سويعات ، و هبوا أنا فعلنا فمن 
 أين لأهلنا بمساكين في مثل تلكم الأوقات ....!!


فاستدعينا بعضنا وتناجينا في الطريق ، و وقع في حيص بيص كل الفريق !! 


فقالت إحدى الأخوات : لماذا لا نخرج فطرتنا هنا بالذات  ....!! 


سكت الجمع مشدوهين ، وفي قولها متأملين ، والناس من المارة حولنا متعجبين.. !! 


و إذا بالجميع من قولها مسرورون ، وإلى العمل به يسرعون ...!! 


 وقد كان الأمر يسيرا :- 
اشترى كل منا صاعا من الأرز موزونا  ،  وأعطى كلٌ منا فطرته مسكينا ...!!


فقد كانت الطرقات تعج بالمساكين ،  فأخرجناها إليهم  قبل صلاة الفجر فرحين ....!! 


ولما رجعنا  لبلدنا بحثنا المسألة بعدُ،  وكانت نعمته تعالى علينا ما لها حدُّ ....!! 


فقد كان جل همنا - حينها - إخراج زكاة فطرنا قبل صلاة عيدنا ، فامتن علينا ربنا وعلمنا 
أنه ينبغي أن نخرج صدقة فطرنا  في البلد الذي سنصلي فيه عيدنا  ...( 4)



و............ يتبــع . 


______________________________  _______________ 

(1)- قضاء الله الكوني لا الشرعي . 



(2)-  سئل فضيلة الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى -: هل يجوز التوكيل في صرف زكاة الفطر وزكاة المال وفي قبضها؟ 
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: نعم يجوز التوكيل في صرف زكاة الفطر كما يجوز في زكاة   المال، لكن لابد أن تصل زكاة الفطر إلى يد الفقير قبل صلاة العيد، لأنه   وكيل عن صاحبها، أما لو كان الجار قد وكله الفقير، وقال: اقبض زكاة الفطر   من جارك لي، فإنه يجوز أن تبقى مع الوكيل ولو بعد صلاة العيد، لأن قبض وكيل   الفقير بمنزلة قبض الفقير.

* * * 

http://sh.rewayat2.com/ftawa/Web/3127/018.htm 




  (3) - إخراجها بعد الصـلاة 

أما إخراجها بعد صلاة العيد: فإنه محرم ولا يجوز، ولا تقبل منه على أنها   صدقة فطر؛ لحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما:{من أدَّاها قبل الصلاة فهي زكاة   مقبولة، ومن أدَّاها بعد الصلاة فهي صدقة من الصدقات}. (حسن/ صحيح سنن أبي   داود). 

فتاوى الحرم المكي/ للإمام العثيمين/سنة 1413هـ / شريط: (15) 





(4)-  سئل فضيلة الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى -: نحن من سكان مدينة   الرياض ووكلنا على زكاة الفطرة أن تخرج في مدينة الرياض فهل هذا يجزئ، أو   يلزم أن نخرجها في مكة المكرمة؟ 
فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: ينبغي أن نعلم قاعدة وهي أن زكاة الفطر تتبع البدن أي  صاحبها، وزكاة المال تتبع المال، وعلى هذا فإذا كنت في يوم الفطر في مكة  فأد فطرتك في مكة،  وأهلك يؤدون فطرتهم في بلدهم، لاسيما أن الصدقة في مكة  أفضل من الصدقة في  بلد آخر، وأن الفقراء في مكة أحوج من الفقراء في بلد  آخر، فاجتمع في مكة  لمن كان معتمراً وبقي إلى العيد، اجتمع في حقه ثلاثة  أمور:
أولاً: أن الزكاة وجبت عليه وهو في مكة.
ثانياً: أن مكة أفضل من غيرها.
ثالثاً: أن الفقراء فيها أحوج من غيرهم فيما يظهر، والله أعلم.



http://sh.rewayat2.com/ftawa/Web/3127/018.htm

----------


## أم هانئ

41-  وحدث في صلاة العيد ..!!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



 وصلنا الحرم  المكي قبيل صلاة الفجر ...



وآثرنا التزام الساحة ، وصلينا الفجر فيها جميعا براحة ...



وانتظرنا صلاة العيد ، وقلوبنا في توق لتلك الصلاة شديد ...!!



توق إلى تكبير يزلزل الأرجاء  ،  حداني لكثرة  الجموع بذلك الرجاء  ...!!



تصورت بعين الخيال ، تكبيرا يليق بمقتضى الحال ...!!



 ولكن سوء الواقع دائما يغتال جميل الخيال ....!!



رغم الحشود العظام ، إلا أن المكان ساده صمت تام ، 
وكأن القوم صاموا عن التكبير والكلام ...!! (1)



وزاد الطين بلة ، من أمسك بمكبر الصوت يكبر بفتور شديد 
 يكرر التكبير بعد فترات طوال من السكون و  الصمت ...!! (2)



فنظرنا إلى بعضنا في عجب كبير ، و اتفقنا  على أن نجهر نحن النسوة
 في وسط النساء بالتكبير ...!! ( 3)


فما إن شرعنا نكبر : الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر كبيرا
إلا و انتهرتنا بعض النسوة انتهارا كبيرا ...!!


قلن : لا تفعلن فمن يمسك بمكبر الصوت يكبر عنا ....!!


قلنا : غفر الله لكن و لنا  ، ظننا أن اعتراضكن سيكون على سماع الرجال أصواتنا رغم بعدهم عن مكاننا ...!!


قلن بعجب : لا ليس ذلك ، فتكبيركن السبب ...!!


فسألنهن : إذن نساؤكن لا تكبّر ، فلماذا الرجال كذلك لا تفعل ...!!


ألم يقل تعالى : ( ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون ) البقرة / 185


فلم يُحِرنَ جوابا ،  فأبدينا  و جوما و اكتئابا ... !!


و اضطررنا إلا التكبير همسا ،   و زادنا صوت من يحمل مكبّر الصوت فتورا و يأسا  ...!! (3)


وبعد انتهاء الصلاة وخطبتي العيد ، انصرفنا في وجوم  وإحباط شديد ...!!


أهذه صلاة العيد في الحرم المكي ، فما بالنا كنا ننقم على صلاة
 عيدنا في مسجد الحي ...!!



ويتبــــــع .


______________________________  _______________


(1) - ما يشرع لمن أتى مصلى العيد  

لاحظت أن بعض الناس عندما يأتي لصلاة العيد يصلي ركعتين ، وبعضهم يشتغل  بالتكبير ( الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله ، الله أكبر ولله  الحمد ) أرجو توضيح حكم الشرع في هذه الأمور ، وهل هناك فرق بين كون الصلاة  في المسجد أو في مصلى العيد ؟.

الحمد لله
السنة لمن أتى مصلى العيد لصلاة العيد ، أو الاستسقاء أن يجلس ولا يصلي  تحية المسجد ، لأن ذلك لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عن أصحابه  رضي الله عنهم فيما نعلم إلا إذا كانت الصلاة في المسجد فإنه يصلي تحية  المسجد ، لعموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فلا  يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين ) متفق على صحته .

والمشروع لمن جلس ينتظر صلاة العيد أن يكثر من  التهليل والتكبير ، لأن ذلك هو شعار ذلك اليوم ، وهو السنة للجميع في  المسجد وخارجه حتى تنتهي الخطبة . ومن اشتغل بقراءة القرآن فلا بأس . والله ولي التوفيق .

كتاب مجموع فتاوى ومقالات متنوعة لسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله - م/13 ص/13.


http://www.islamqa.com/ar/cat/2033




 (2)- **آداب العيد   
ما هي السنن والآداب التي نفعلها عليها يوم العيد ؟.

الحمد لله

من السنن التي يفعلها المسلم يوم العيد ما يلي :



3- التكبير يوم العيد :

وهو من السنن العظيمة في يوم العيد لقوله تعالى : ( ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم ولعلكم تشكرون ) .

وعن الوليد بن مسلم قال : سألت الأوزاعي ومالك بن أنس عن إظهار التكبير في العيدين ، قالا : نعم كان عبد الله بن عمر يظهره في يوم الفطر حتى يخرج الإمام .

وصح عن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي قال : ( كانوا في الفطر أشد منهم في الأضحى ) قال وكيع يعني التكبير . انظر إرواء الغليل 3/122

وروى الدارقطني وغيره أن ابن عمر كان إذا غدا يوم الفطر ويوم الأضحى يجتهد بالتكبير حتى يأتي المصلى ، ثم يكبر حتى يخرج الإمام .

وروى ابن أبي شيبة بسند صحيح عن الزهري قال : كان الناس يكبرون في العيد حين يخرجون من منازلهم حتى يأتوا المصلى وحتى يخرج الإمام فإذا خرج الإمام سكتوا فإذا كبر كبروا . انظر إرواء الغليل 2/121

ولقد كان التكبير من حين الخروج من البيت إلى المصلى  وإلى دخول الإمام كان أمراً مشهوراً جداً عند السلف وقد نقله جماعة من  المصنفين كابن أبي شيبة و عبدالرزاق والفريابي في كتاب ( أحكام العيدين )  عن جماعة من السلف ومن ذلك أن نافع بن جبير كان يكبر ويتعجب من عدم تكبير الناس فيقول : ( ألا تكبرون ) .

وكان ابن شهاب الزهري رحمه الله يقول : ( كان الناس يكبرون منذ يخرجون من بيوتهم حتى يدخل الإمام ) .

ووقت التكبير في عيد الفطر يبتدئ من ليلة العيد إلى أن يدخل الإمام لصلاة العيد .

وأما في الأضحى فالتكبير يبدأ من أول يوم من ذي الحجة إلى غروب شمس آخر أيام التشريق .

- صفة التكبير..

ورد في مصنف ابن أبي شيبة بسند صحيح عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : أنه كان  يكبر أيام التشريق : الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر الله  أكبر ولله الحمد . ورواه ابن أبي شيبة مرة أخرى بالسند نفسه بتثليث التكبير  .

وروى المحاملي بسند صحيح أيضاً عن ابن مسعود : الله أكبر كبيراً الله أكبر  كبيراً الله أكبر وأجلّ ، الله أكبر ولله الحمد . أنظر الإرواء 3/126 



الإسلام سؤال وجواب




http://www.islamqa.com/ar/cat/2033



(3) -  ليس تكبيرا جماعيا بصوت واحد ، ولكن تجهر كل منا بالتكبير وحدها عملا بالسنة .

----------


## حكمة

حياكِ الله أم هانئ وبارك الله فيكِ




> أهذه صلاة العيد في الحرم المكي ، فما بالنا كنا ننقم على صلاة
> عيدنا في مسجد الحي ...!!


رأيت حديثكِ عن تلك الحادثة في :
** وحدث في صلاة العيد .....!! 
تبارك الرحمن يا أم بدر.. متابعة ومستمعة جيدة .... (ابتسامة)
ملاطفة :
ألا أستحق يا أم هانئ لقب طالبة نجيبة ؟


أكملي شذور الذهب بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أم هانئ

> حياكِ الله أم هانئ وبارك الله فيكِ
> 
> وحياك وبياك وبارك فيك أخيتي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


الله المستعان بوركت أخيتي .

----------


## أم هانئ

42- مغــــامـرة ...!!



تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



خرجنا من صلاة العيد ، بإرهاق ومِزاج غير سعيد ...!!


وكنت و رُفقتي - حينها - عشرة أفراد ، إلى سكننا كانت الغاية والمراد ...!!


كنتُ وأمي وأبي ، وشقيقتان معهما الوالدان ، وأخت وزوجها ، وفي الأخير
عجوز كانت وحدها ...!!


خرجنا - جميعا إلى الطريق - ، أملا في استئجار سيارة بثمن معتدل أو رفيق ...!!


فإذا على كل سيارة حشود عظام ، وتسابق وعجيج وشديد تكأكؤٍ و زحام ...!!



فطال ثم طال بنا الانتظار ، واشتدت الحرارة مع تقدم النهار ...!!


فغرقت في حارق العرق ، وانتابني شديد دوار واضطراب وقلق ...!!


فسارعت وتلك العجوز ، إلى جانب الطريق نروم الجلوس ...!!


ولولا قليل من الحياء ، لما تورعت - هناك - عن الارتماء ...!!


ولم يألُ جهدا الجميع ، في محاولة الحصول على حل سريع ...!!


فلما شعرت أنني على شفا الانهيار ، سمعنا صوتا ينادينا - جميعا - بقوة وإصرار ...!!


فنظرنا فإذا أحد الرفقاء ، وُفّق إلى استئجار سيارة بعد شديد عناء ...!!


ورغم إصرار السائق على شديد الغلاء ، إلا أننا وافقناه هروبا من ذلك الشقاء ...!!


ولكن مهلا مهلا ...


تلك السيارة غير مناسبة لعددنا ، فمقاعدها بالكاد تسع نصف عددنا ...!!


حينها أسقط في أيدينا ، وكاد اليأس من الخلاص يردينا ...!!


إلى أن اقترح أحد الرجال من الرفقة ، أن نحاول الجلوس ولو مع شُقة ...!!



فركب سبعة منا بالكاد ، وبقيتُ وأمي وأم إحدى الأخوات ...!!


لم نجد مكانا ألبتة ، فقد جلس الجميع بعضهم على بعض في لُحمة ...!!


فأسقط في أيدينا ، ويئسنا من جعل المكان يكفينا ...!!


فوقفنا في حيرة وقد كاد أن يولي الصباح ، ثم جاء من أحدهم اقتراح :

لم لا تجلس الثلاث أخوات في خلف تلك السيارة بالذات ...!!



فنطر الجميع إليه دهشين ، وفي بادئ الأمر لقوله معارضين ...!!


فأمر السائق أن يفتح حقيبة السيارة ، ودعانا إلى محاولة الجلوس فيها بحرارة ...!!


وقال : فقط عليكن بالمحاولة ، فإن فشلتن حينها ننظر و نرى ...!!



فصعدت أمي أولا ، وصعدت أم صديقتي ثانيا وصعدت وسطهما آخرا ...!!


جلست كل منا وقد مدت ساقيها ، بينما تُركت مؤخرة السيارة مفتوحة  إلى أعلى  على مصراعيها ...!!


فقال الرجل وهو يغالب الضحكات : تحمّلن قليلا يا أخوات ؛ أليس ذلك أفضل من الانتظار ساعات ...!!


فلم أقوَ أنا بالذات على المعارضة ، فقد كنت في سوء حالتي شاردة ...!!


وعلى هذه الحال تحركت السيارة ، تشيعنا عيون وضحكات المارة ...!!


وكانت أمي بي تتشبث ، وكلما أسرعت السيارة صرخت و أخذت تلهث ...!!


فقلت لها : ما بالك يا أمي ...!!


قالت مستنكرة : يا بنيتي أخشى أن تسقطي ...!!
فبينما أنا وخالتك متمكنتان من الجلوس في أمان ،
أنت تجلسين في قلق وسط المكان ...!!


فقلت لها : فضلا لا تخشي يا أمي ، فأنا بخير لا تحملي همي ...!!


فما إن  هدّأت من روعها قليلا الكلمات ، وبالكاد  بعد مرور لحظات إذا بالسيارة
تسرع قاطعة بنا الطرقات ، فانطلقت من أمي الصرخات ، وضج جميع
من بالسيارة ضحكا ؛ فقد كان كامل حوارنا ميسورا لهم سمعا ...!!


فأخذت وأم صديقتي نهدئ من روعها ، و أمرتني أن أزيد التشبث بها ...!!


ولكم أن تطلقوا ليخيالكم العنان ، كيف نظَرُ الناس إلى وضعنا كان ...!!


كم سمعنا في الطريق من تعليقات ، وشيعتنا بدهشة ساخرة النظرات ...!!


ولأن جلّ طرقات مكة صاعدة أو هابطة ، كانت أمي تصرخ حال الصعود وتهدأ إذا شرع السائق في الهبوط ...!!


فأغرق الجميع بالضحك طوال الطريق ، إلا أنا فقد اعتراني هم وضيق ...!!


كنت أفكر : كيف سيصعد بنا السائق على هذه الحال إلى المنزل ...!!


فقد كان السكن قرب قمة مكان شديد العلو منحدر ، بينما سائقنا يسير بلا أناة في عجل ...!!


فإذا بالسائق الأريب يسلك الطريق من علٍ ، متجنبا الطريق الصاعد الخَطِر ...!!


فحمدت له ذلك ، فقد جنيني هلكة من المهالك ...!!


وفي الأخير :
وقفت السيارة أمام السكن ، فأسرعت أغادرها على عجل ...!!


وإذا بجمهرة من الجيران يملئون المكان ، قدر الله أن يكونوا على مزري حالنا شاهدي عيان ...!!


فأسرعت إلى داخل السكن متعرّقة من الخجل و شديد الحياء ، بينما لحقتني باقي الأخوات في سرور و هناء ...!!




فما كدنا ندخل المكان إلا وحدث ما لم يكن لنا في الحسبان .............!!






و...... يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم هانئ

43- الـــــوزغ الــــــوزغ ...!!





  تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




 وحين دخلنا المكان ، وجدنا البقية يجلسن في انشراح وسلام ...!!  



بدأت الأخوات يسألن عن سبب تأخرنا ، يبدو أنهن كن أوفر حظ منا ...!!  



وبينما بدأت الأخوات يقصصن ما حدث في السيارة ، وما كان من أمر الصرخات  
ونظرات المارة ، وفي الأخير : ما شاهده حين وصولنا  بعض الجيرة ...!!



اتجهتُ مباشرة إلى الحجرة التي فيها فراشي ، فقد كنت من شديد الدوار أقاسي ...!!  



فتخففت من الحجاب ، واضطجعت على ظهري بجوار الباب ...!!  


وترامت إليَّ ضحكات الأخوات ، و تشكي إحداهن من ألم شديد في العضلات  

بسبب جلوس أختها على رجلها ، بينما اشتكت غيرها من ألم شديد في جنيها  

 أما الثالثة فكانت تعاني من آلام في عنقها ....كل ذلك بسبب جلوسهن  

 فوق بعضهن  و كثرة ضحكاتهن   ....!! 



وبينما أنا أستمع للحوار باسمة ،  أخذتني  بلطف  سِنة ...!!  


   أفقت منها بعد لحظات ، و صوّبت ناعسة إلى سقف الغرفة النظرات ...!!  


فصدم بصري شيء  مقزز  يتحرك بدلال ، فأفقت و جلست موضعي في الحال ...!!  


تأكدت أني لست نائمة ، وأني حقيقة أرى ذلك الشيء المقزز  و لست حالمة ...!!  


ولم أكن - بفضل الله يوما - جزوعة ، لذا استدعيت  الأخوات بلهجة حازمة و قنوعة ...!!  


فأسرعت من سمعتي منهن ، فأشرت إلى السقف لينظرن ...!!  


فقلن بقلق : ما هذا ! و من أين أتانا !  ولماذا... !!!  


فقالت إحدى الأخوات : إنه وزغ جبلي عملاق ...!!  


 فاجتمع في الحجرة ثلاث عشرة  أنثى  ...!!  


 يرقبن ذلك العملاق بقلق  ، يتدلل على سقف حجرتنا  بنزق ...!!  


  وحين ذكرت إحدانا أجر قلت الوزغ (1) ، فأسرع الأخوات  أيهن أسبق إلى تحصيل الأجر  ...!!  


فأمسكت إحدى الأخوات بالمكنسة ، بينما أمسكت أخرى بعصا ...!!  

 وأخرى لم تجد إلا الحذاء ، و  لم تخل يد واحدة منهن  من شيء أو أشياء ...!! 


 و بينما اجتنبت من منا  تتحسس ، تسابقت البقية  في التصويب  
على ذلك الكائن المقزز ...!! 


و حينها حدثت ضجة كبيرة ، جعلت الرجال يظنون أننا في ورطة خطيرة ...!!  


فدقوا علينا الباب الأوسط  بشدة ، وأسرعت بعض كبيرات السن  تفتح لهم بحدة ....!!  


فصرخت تمنعها من انتبهت لها من الأخوات ، وقالت : كيف تفتحين و نحن سافرات ...!!  


وحدث هرج و مرج :  الأخوات في تسابق على قتل عملاق الوزغ ، بينما الرجال   برّح بهم مما  يترامى إلى سمعهم  القلق ،  فازداد  على  بابنا  من جانبهم   الدق  ...!!  


 وأخيرا : بضربة موفقة أصابت الوزغ  إحدى الأخوات ، فسقط  صريعا أمامنا  على البساط ..!!  


فنظفنا من قذره  المكان ، و عاودنا - أخيرا-  الهدوء و السلام ...!!  



و لبست إحدى الكبيرات الحجاب ، ثم خرجت   و أغلقت علينا الباب ...!!  



قصت على الرجال  الخبر ، فقالوا : و لمَ  لم تتركونا نتولى عنكم الأمر ...!!  



فقالت : الحمد لله أنهينا على خير ...!!  



و .........يتبـــــــ   .  





----------------------------------------------------------------  

(1) من قتل وزغا في أول ضربة كتبت له مائة حسنة . وفي الثانية دون ذلك . وفي الثالثة دون ذلك . وفي رواية : في أول ضربة سبعين حسنة 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2240
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 


**من قتل وزغا في أول ضربة فله كذا وكذا حسنة ومن قتلها في الثانية فله كذا   وكذا أدنى من الأولى ومن قتلها في الضربة الثالثة فله كذا وكذا حسنة أدنى   من الذي ذكره في المرة الثانية  
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2632
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم هانئ

44- وحدث في زمزم ...!!




تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :




 وفي اليوم الثاني من شوال عزمت أمري  ، فقصدت وبعض أخواتي  الحرم المكي ...!!



كنا نأمل أن نتنفل بالطواف ونستكثر  ، ثم  نصلي في الحجر إن تيسر ....!!



ورزقنا بفضل الله طوافا ، ووفقنا إلى الصلاة في الحجر خفافا ....!!



إلا أننا حرصنا لجهلنا (1) أن نجعل حائط الحِجر حال صلاتنا ملاصقا  لظهورنا ...!!



قصدنا عدم ملامسة الرجال ، و بخاصة أن تجنبهم هناك شبه محال ...!!



فأضعنا الغاية من الصلاة في الحِجر ، ولجهلنا لم نصب الغاية و لم نحصّل الأجر ...!!



ثم لما اشتد الحرّ والزحام   ، أزمعنا النزول إلى ماء زمزم لنتبرد بأمان 
 و نتخفف من غطاء وجهنا بسلام  ...!!


وكان لزمزم تحت الحرم  في تلك الأثناء  مكان مخصص للنساء ...!!



فنزلنا الكثير والكثير من الدرك ، حتى وصلنا إلى عمق يشق أن يرانا فيه من أحد ...!!



فكانت النساء هناك جماعات و فرادى ، تناثرن في المكان كل لها غاية و إرادة ...!!


فمن متخففة من الحجاب تقرأ في الكتاب ، ومن شاربة للماء متضلعة منه بسخاء ...!!


ومن غاسلة لرجليها ويديها ، ومن مفيضة للماء على رأسها و بدنها وهي بكامل ثيابها ...!!


و هالنا رؤية بعضهن غير محتشمات ، يغتسلن  شبه عاريات ...!!



وأعجب ما حدث لنا  وجذب بشدة كامل انتباهنا : أننا رأينا بعض الأخوات  
يصلين عند باب من الزجاج فهن له مستقبلات  ضارعات باكيات ...!!


فنظرنا : فإذا هو باب زجاجي  كبير ، خلفه ستائر خضراء  تمنع رؤية ما وراءه على التفصيل ...!!



فسألنا إحدى النساء التي أتمت الصلاة : ما هذا ؟!! ولم تصلي النساء هنا يا أختاه ..!!



فقالت وهي تنظر  إلينا في تعجب تام  : نحن نصلي خلف المقام ...!!



فقلت لها في دهشة : أوليس المقام في الأعلى هناك أمام الكعبة  ...!!


قالت  كالمتصبرة على جهَلة  : بل في الأعلى الروضة ....!!



فقلت لها وقد اتسعت عيناي من الدهشة : أليست الروضة في المدينة ...!!


فشزرتنا بعينيها ، وأخذت تسب كل من منا تقع بين يديها ....!!



قالت : هكذا أنتم حاملوا لواء السنة ، لا تفقهن شيئا بل  جهَلة ...!!



ثم ولت مسرعة ،  بعد أن  خلفت وراءها كلمات قاسية لاذعة ....!!



وكانت إحدى أخواتنا بعيدة  غير حاضرة ،  فإذا بها تأتي إلينا مُفَزَّعة  مسرعة ...!!



قالت وهي تلهث : كادت إحداهنا إياي تنهش ...!!


 ثم أتمت : كنت واقفة عند حوض من الأحواض ، فإذا بإحداهن تخلع ثيابها هناك ...!!


فغضضت طرفي بعجب  ،  ثم هممت أن أناصحها بكل رفق وأدب ...!!


فإذا بها تصرخ في وجهي ، إليك عني.. إليك عني 
مالكم أيها المتسننون ماذا تبغون مني ..!! 
ثم هي لم تتوقف عن شتمي ولولا فضل الله لتمكنت من ضربي ...!!



فضحكنا بغضب ، و أسهبنا نشرح لأختنا السبب ...!!


 ثم إنا  علمنا من إحدى العاملات بكل أدب ولطافة  : أن خلف هذا الباب توجد  أدوات النظافة ..!!


ثم علمنا من بعض السيدات  : أن بعض النساء المسكينات 
 يعتقدن أن هذا مقام السيدة زمزم بالذات ...!!


 و لا تعليق ..........!!








و............. يتبـــــــــــع .







------------------------------------------------------

(1)- ** تنبيه : ليس كل الحِِجر من الكعبة :

الصلاة في حجر الكعبة
السؤال: هل تجوز الصلاة في حجر إسماعيل، وإذا كانت جائزة فهل يشترط لها التوجه إلى الكعبة أم لا؟
الجواب: أولاً: أخبرك بأن هذا ليس حجر إسماعيل، ولا يعرف إسماعيل عنه  شيئاً، وإنما هذا الحجر كان من فعل قريش، فإن قريشاً لما انهدمت الكعبة  وأرادوا بناءها، قلَّت عليهم النفقة، فلم يجدوا نفقة يكملون بها الكعبة على  قواعد إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام، فرأوا أن يقتصروا على جانب منها ورأوا  أن يبقى الجانب الذي فيه الحجر الأسود على ما هو عليه، والجانب المقابل هو  الذي يؤخذ منه، ففعلوا ذلك، ولهذا قال العلماء: إن ستة أذرع ونصف تقريباً من الحِجْر هو من الكعبة،  وبناءً على ذلك تجوز الصلاة فيه إذا كانت نافلة، ويتجه إما إلى الكعبة  وإما إلى الجدار من الحِجْر الموازي لحد الكعبة، بمعنى: الجدار الذي يكون  في الجزء الذي من الكعبة، هذا إذا كانت نافلة، وإن كانت فريضة ففيها خلاف،  والصحيح: أن الفريضة تجوز في الحِجْر وفي الكعبة كما تجوز النافلة؛ لأنه  ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه صلى نافلة في الكعبة، وما جاز في  النفل جاز في الفرض إلا بدليل .

----------


## أم هانئ

45- يوم  جليتُ الأواني و  الأطباق ....!!





 تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :



 لازمني الدوار ،  و لازمت  الفراش غالب الليل والنهار ...!! 


وكلما حاولت شرب الماء ، انتابتني حالة من التقزز و الاستياء ..!! 


فرغم شديد عطشي ، إلا أنه كان للماء طعما سيئا في فمي ...!! 


وكنت كثيرا ما أشعر بالغثيان ، فأفر مسرعة  من المكان ...!! 


فأشفقت عليّ الرفيقات ، وحاولن تسليتي بكل ما يستطعن من مسليات ...!! 


وكان الجميع يصومون منذ الثاني من شوال ،   يصمن للقضاء النساء  ، بينما  يتنفل الرجال  بصيام الست من شوال ...!! 


فاتفق رأي الرفيقات يوما ، على  أن مشاركتي في أعمال المنزل قد تكون تسلية و حلاًّ...!! 


فقلن : هل تطهين لنا جميعا  إفطار اليوم  ، أم تقومين بجلي الأواني و الأطباق بعد نهاية الصوم  ...!! 


فلما كنت صائمة ، وغالب اليوم نائمة ، اخترت جلي الأطباق ، كذا عقدنا الاتفاق ...!! 


وبعد أن أفطر النساء والرجال ، قمت إلى  حوض  الجلي في الحال ...!! 


وكانت رفيقاتي يتضاحكن : ومن كل حدب وصوب لي الأطباق والأواني يجمعن ...!! 


فاستعنت بالله ووقفت على حوض الجلي ،  فهالني ما جمعن لي من كَم ...!! 


وإذا بإحداهن تتبرع لمعاونتي مشكورة  :   

تجفف من بعدي ، و تضع ما أجليه  في مكانه مأجورة ...!! 





 وكانت الرفيقات يمازحنني  فمن قائلة  : 

 أخيرا ستجلي فلانة الأطباق ، يالها من  بركــــــــة   يا أخوات  ...!! 


ومن قائلة : ستبرق الأواني لا محالة ، فأختنا ستجليهن بقوة و أمانة ...!! 


و أخرى : سنقيِّم العمل ، فنرجو ألا يكون هناك تهاون أو كسل ...!! 


 وكذا استمرت التعليقات ، و علت في المكان  الضحكات ...!! 


 وبينما أنا مقبلة على العمل مدبرة عنهن ظهري إليهن  أسمع و 
أبتسم من تعليقاتهن ، أجاهد لمقاومة الدوار : و إذا بصوت شديد انفجار ...!!


فلم ألتفت لأعلم السبب ، بينما تملك جميعهن العجب ...!! 


و بينما صرخت إحدى الأخوات من الفزع و الوجل ،  دق الرجال الباب بيننا بقوة على عجل ...!! 



أما أنا فاستأنفت العمل ، ولم يتملكني شيء من فزع و لا وجل ...!! 


فقد عزوت هذا الصوت ، إلى أن أحد الأواني قد انفلت من يد الأخت 
 فانكسر بشدة لما وقع على الأرض  ...!!


ولم يكن كما ظننت ، بل كان انفجار خرطوم أنبوب الغاز هو مصدر الصوت ...!! 



فأسرعت وأحكمت غلق محبس الأنبوب إحدى الأخوات ،  وعملت على تفقد الخرطوم و أعادت وضعه بإحكام في لحظات ...!! 


فلما هدأ المكان ، واستعادت كل منهن في نفسها السلام : 

نظرن إلي بعجب ، وبدأن يسألنني عن سر هدوئي و السبب ...!! 


فأخبرتهن  عما ظننت أنه قد يكون سببا لهذا الصوت ...!! 


 فلما أنهيت - بفضل الله - الجلي ، ذهبت إلى فراشي  على الفور...!! 


  فالتفت الأخوات حولي  يحاولن التخفيف عني : قالت إحداهن : 


-  يا فلانة : لن تدخلي المطبخ مرة أخرى ؟ 

- فقلت : لمه ؟! 

-قالت : حين دخلت للمرة الأولى  حدث انفجار  
وكان الأنبوب- بفضل الله خالٍ-  من النار....!!
 فما يدرينا ما يحدث إن دخلتيه أخرى، فليس كل مرة تسلم - يا أختنا -الجرة ...!!


 فابتسمت و قلت :  أرأيتن كان هذا النفجار - فقط - محض انذار ....!! 


و حينها ضحكت الأخوات ، وبعد أيام تكررت الانفجارات ....!! 



و ...يتبــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

46- وجوب  استقبال عين الكعبة للمصلي في الحرم المكي ..!! (1)






 صليتُ ذات مرة في الحرم المكي مع الرفقة ، وكنا جد قريبات من عين الكعبة ...!! 


 فصففت بعيدا عن أخوات  الرفقة  ،  ثم وقع في قلبي حال الصلاة
 أني غير مستقبلة لعين الكعبة ؛

 فرفعت طرفي أنظر ، فإذا بي الفراغ عن يمين الكعبة أستقبل  ؛

 فانحرفت في الحال بكليتي  ؛  لأجعل عين الكعبة المشرفة قبلتي   

و برفق جذبت من بجواري لأنها كانت على مثل حالي ، فلم تطاوعني و أخذت بشدة تدافعني ...!! 

 فتركتها بلطف ، و بذا فقد خرجتُ وحدي عن سواء الصف...!!

  و لعلمي أن استقبال عين الكعبة من شروط صحة الصلاة لرائيها ،  
 بينما استواء الصف كمال وتمام لها أو فيها ؛ قدمت استقبال عين الكعبة على تحقيق استواء الصف...!!


وبعد الصلاة علمت سبب ما حدث ، وما يُوقع الناس في الخلط واللبس ..!!

 فقد كانت الصفوف مستطيلة الشكل بينما ينبغي أن تكون مستديرة في واقع الأمر ...!!

و يتـبــــــــــع .
 

______________________________  _______ 

 (1) - قال الشيخ العثيميين- رحمه الله تعالى -   :


قال الماتن :
(وَفَرْضُ مَنْ قَرُبَ مِنْ القِبْلَةِ إِصَابَةُ عَيْنِهَا، وَمنْ بَعُدَ جِهَتُها )

قال الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - تعلقا على قول الماتن :

قوله: «وفَرْضُ من قَرُبَ من القِبْلَة إصابَةُ عينها، ومَنْ بَعُدَ جهتُها» .

بيَّنَ المؤلِّف رحمه الله كيف يكون استقبال القِبْلة، وذَكَرَ أنه على وجهين:

الوجه الأول: أنه يلزمُه استقبالُ عينِ الكعبة.

والوجه الثاني: أنه يلزمُه استقبالُ جهةِ الكعبة.

فالأول إذا كان قريباً من الكعبة؛ وهو الذي يمكنه مشاهدتها.

والثاني إذا كان بعيداً عنها أو قريباً لا يمكنه المشاهدة.

وظاهر كلامهم: أنَّ المراد الإمكان الحسيّ، وأنه إذا أمكنه المشاهدة حِسًّا وجب عليه إصابةُ العين، وإن كان لا يمكن شرعاً، وعلى هذا؛ فمن كان في صحن المسجد، فاستقبالُ عين الكعبة عليه فرض، وهذا سهل.

ومَنْ كان في السَّطح الأعلى أو الأوسط فهذا قد تكون إصابة عين الكعبة سهلة عليه، وقد تكون صعبة، فإذا كانت الصُّفوف متراصَّة أو أمامه أعمدة تمنعه من مشاهدة الكعبة، فهنا قد لا يستطيع الرُّؤية، ولا يستطيع أن يتحوَّل عن مكانه، لأنَّ الصُّفوف متراصَّة والتَّعذُّر هنا شرعي ، أما حسا فيقدر أن يذهب ويتخطى حتى يصل إلى صحن المطاف.

وظاهر كلامهم: أنها لا تصحُّ صلاته حتى يكون مصيباً للعين ، وإذا أخذنا بهذا الرَّأي فإن كثيراً من الذين يصلُّون في المسجد الحرام لا تصحُّ صلاتهم؛ لأنَّ كثيراً منهم نشاهدهم بأعيننا لا يصيبون عينَ الكعبة، يتَّجهون إلى جهتها ولا يُصيبون عينها، فتجد الصَّفَّ مستطيلاً، وبعضهم يتَّجه عن يمين الكعبة، وبعضهم عن يسار الكعبة، وبعضهم يتَّجه إلى الكعبة تماماً،


وكذلك الذين في السطح إذا كانوا بعدين عن الجدار المطل على صحن المطاف ، فإن مشاهدتهم للكعبة متعذرة شرعا إذا كانت الصفوف قاطبة ،


أما حسّا فيمكنهم أن يذهبوا ويقفوا على حد الجدار ، وهذه المسألة مشكلة باعتبار أن الإنسان إذا كان بآخر الصفوف لا يتمكَّن من مشاهدة الكعبة قطعاً، ولا يقول: إنه أصاب عينها، وأحياناً يرى الظُّلْمَة والسَّواد ويقول: هذا عينُ الكَّعبة، ثم يُصلِّي، وإذا سَلَّم يجد الكعبة عن يمينه أو عن يساره، وهذا كثير،


وأنا أعدت الصلاة مرة من المرات بعدما صليت معهم صلاة العصر أظن بعدما سلمنا ، وإذا الكعبة عن يميننا ونحن فوق .


ولكنِّي ما رأيت أحداً من أهل العلم قال: إنَّ مَنْ كان بداخل المسجد فإن فرضه استقبال الجهة إلا قولاً في «سُبُل السَّلام شرح بلوغ المرام» لم يعزُه لأحد ، ولكنَّه قاله تَفَقُّهاً من عنده، وإذا لم يكن أحد قال به قَبْله فهو غير مُسَلَّم؛ لأن المعروف من كلام أهل العلم قاطبة أنه من كان يمكنه مشاهدتها ففرضُه إصابةُ العين.


ويجب أن يصيبَ عينَ الكعبة بكلِّ بدنه، فلو فُرِضَ أن جانبَ الوجه الأيمن مساوٍ للكعبة؛ والجانبَ الأيسر خارج عن الكعبة؛ لم تصحَّ صلاته، فلا بُدَّ أن يكون اتجاهُه كلُّه إلى عين الكعبة، وذلك لأنَّه أمكن الاتجاه عن يقين، فوجب عليه،


ولأنَّ الأصل وجوب الاستقبال إلى البيت الذي هو البناء وليس إلى المسجد كلِّه، وإلا لصحَّ أن نقول: إن الذي يصلِّي إلى الجانب الجنوبي منه مثلاً له أن يستقبل الجانب الشمالي منه، ولو كانت الكعبة عن يمينه أو عن يساره، ولا أحد يقول بهذا، فالمقصود الأول هو عينُ الكعبة، فإذا أمكن وجب.

وقوله: «ومَنْ بَعُدَ جهتُها»، أي: من بَعُدَ عن الكعبة بحيث لا يمكنه المشاهدة؛ فيجب عليه إصابةُ الجهة ).

انتهى النقل من كتاب : (( الشرح الممتع على زاد الستقنع )) / ج2 / كتاب : الصلاة / باب : شروط الصلاة / عند قول الماتن : (وَفَرْضُ مَنْ قَرُبَ مِنْ القِبْلَةِ إِصَابَةُ عَيْنِهَا، وَمنْ بَعُدَ جِهَتُها ) / ص : 265 -267/ طبعة مؤسسة آسام .

----------


## أم هانئ

47- ووقعنا في ربا النسيئة (1)...!!



 تقــــــــــول صـــــــا حبتنــــــــــا :



 وبعد مرور  عشرة أيام من شوال ، اضطرنا إلى لزوم مسكننا الحال ...!!


 فكما ذكرت لكم قبلا : أننا كنا نبغي حجا ...!!


و في يوم ما احتجنا صرف ما معنا من عملة ...!!


 فقد نفدت منا الريالات ، وكنا بحاجة إلى شراء بعض الحاجات ...!!


  وقد كان بعض الباعة يأتون إلى مكاننا ، أو يذهب متلطفا لشراء ما نبغي أحدنا...!! 

 فقالت أمي وأم صديقتي لنا : نستطيع الصرف من إحدى الجارات في المبنى ..!!


فزوجها يصرف عملتنا بالريالات ، ويستطيع تدبير ذلك في كل الأوقات ...!!


ففرحنا وقلنا  : الحمد لله ، تلك النقود اصرفاها لنا - فضلا-  بغير أناة ...!!


فأخذتا النقود ،  و صعدتا للجارة  ، و مكثتا ما يقارب الثلاث ساعات   ،
 ثم عادتا بلا صرف ولا نقود و لا ريالات ...!!


قالتا : غدا سيصرف الرجل النقود ، نستلمها في المساء حين يعود ...!!


فقلنا حينها لجهلنا (1) : إذن  لا ضير ، يأتي الله  - سبحانه - بالخير ...!!


وفي مساء الغد ، أحضرتا كامل الريالات  بعد العدّ ...!!


 ثم لما عدنا إلى بلدنا ، وزاد بفضل الله علمنا :

 علمنا أننا في ربا النسيئة قد  وقعنا ،  زلننا فيه لجهلنا ؛ نسأل الله :

 أن يتجاوز عن ذنبنا ...!!



و ....يتبـــــــع .




______________________________  ___________

 (1)تبديل عملة بعملة ، يسمى بالصرف ، ويشترط فيه التقابض في مجلس العقد ؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( الذَّهَبُ بِالذَّهَبِ ، وَالْفِضَّةُ بِالْفِضَّةِ ...مِثْلًا بِمِثْلٍ ، سَوَاءً بِسَوَاءٍ ، يَدًا بِيَدٍ ، فَإِذَا اخْتَلَفَتْ هَذِهِ الْأَصْنَافُ فَبِيعُوا كَيْفَ شِئْتُمْ إِذَا كَانَ يَدًا بِيَدٍ ) رواه مسلم (2970) من حديث عبادة بن الصامت رضي الله عنه .

والريالات والدولارات وغيرها من العملات أجناسٌ مستقلة لها ما للذهب والفضة من الأحكام ، فلا يجوز شراء عملة بعملة إلا يدا بيد .



http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/111927




http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....waId&Id=136275



http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_18098.shtml

----------


## أمة القادر

> 36- وحدث في المسعــى ...!! 
> 
> تقـــــول صاحبتنــــا :
> 
> 
> ثم توجهنا للمسعى ، و هناك زوج أختنا فقدنا ..!
> 
> و سعينا ببطء ، لأني كنت وأبي نسير على مهل ..!
> 
> ...


الحقيقة يا أم هانئ لا أملك ما أعلق به على هذه المشاركة و التي قبلها ..
إلا أن الشجون تحركت و الدموع فاضت 
من ذكر مكة و من سكن مكة ..
و من ذكر الطواف و المسعى ..
و الحجر الأسود و الركن اليماني ...
...
فاللهم لا تحرمني و أنت سبحانك المستعان ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> الحقيقة يا أم هانئ لا أملك ما أعلق به على هذه المشاركة و التي قبلها ..
> إلا أن الشجون تحركت و الدموع فاضت 
> من ذكر مكة و من سكن مكة ..
> و من ذكر الطواف و المسعى ..
> و الحجر الأسود و الركن اليماني ...
> ...
> فاللهم لا تحرمني و أنت سبحانك المستعان ..


آمين آمين آمين

رزقك الله حجة على سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ولاحرمك زيارة تلك البقاع أو السكن فيها إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .

----------


## أم هانئ

48- في المحبــــس ...!!





تقــــــــــول صـــــــا حبتنــــــــــا :



 وبعد عدة أيام من شوال ، قرر القوم ضرورة اختفائنا ؛ فاضطررنا إلى لزوم سكننا 


 قالوا : ستختفون  إلى حين قدوم الحجيج ، حينها يمكنكم من السكن  الخروج 


ولأننا كنا نعلم بذلك قبلا  ؛ فقد أعددنا لفترة محبسنا أمــرا ...!!


اتفقت مع رفيقتين كانتا المقربتين : أن نحضر بعض الكتب نتدارسها في فترة محبسنا ...!!


فاتفقنا على إحضار كتابين : أحدهما في الفقه و الثاني في العقيدة : 

- أما كتاب العقيدة فكان : ( القول المفيد على كتاب التوحيد  )
 شرح الشيخ العثيمين لكتاب الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمهما الله .


- و أما كتاب الفقه فكان : ( كتاب المناسك / المجلد السابع / من كتاب : الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع ) للشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله .


كذا كان معنا معلمة قرآن ،  تُدرِّسنا علم التجويد بلا توان ..!!


هذا بالإضافة إلى قضاء الصيام و  التنفل بالستة أيام  ، كذا في جماعة كانت الرفيقات يحرصن ليلا على القيام ...!!


 ثم الجلوس يوميا  في حلقة تضم الجميع ، نتذاكر فيها بعض المسائل المبسطة بشكل سريع ...!!


 كانت أياما مباركة  مثمرة ، ما استطاع بعد العهد محوها من الذاكرة ...!! 



 وككل شيء جميل لا يمكن أن يبقى لوقت طويل ...!!


كذا لم يخلو الأمر من بعض المنغصات ، التي استدعت - أحيانا - آلاما  ودمعات ...!!





و .... يتبــــــــــــ  ـع .

----------


## أم هانئ

49 -   مُدَارَسات ومنغصات   ...! 




 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 مرت الأيام ونحن نتدراس في جد واجتهاد ، وكنت أشارك رغم ما يعتريني من شديد مرض و اجهاد ...!!


فكنت أنبطح حال المدارسة ، فيتوقفان  حين يرياني ناعسة ...!!


كانت كل منا تملك طبعة مختلفة من كتاب العقيدة ، مما جعل مدارستنا ممتعة ومفيدة :
فكنا نتبادل الزيادات ، ونصحح التصحيفات ، ونستفيد ممن امتازت طبعتها بدقيق التحقيقات...!!


نبدأ فنسجل أسماءنا الثلاثة على أعلى الصفحة ، مع ذكر تأريخ الهجرة  ،
 و  نذيل كل هذا بكلمة : (  مكة  ) : فلانة وفلانة وفلانة / 
 الحادي عشر من  شوال سنة : 1420 هـ / مكة المكرمة .


 نسجل الفوائد والتعليقات في حواشي الكتاب ، و كذا  ما استشكل علينا نسجله حتى يفتح الله بجواب  ...!!


وحين نكتفي  نكتب بلـــــــــــغ ، نحفظ موضع وقفنا كما كان يفعل السلف ...!!



أما كتاب المناسك ، فكنا نتدارسه بتمتع فائق  ...!!



 ثم يأتي وقت القرآن و التلاوة ، والتسابق إلى التجويد و الطلاوة..!!


 وكانت معلمة القرآن تعذرني ،  إذا اضطجعت  على جنبي  ...!!


فكنت موضع شفقة الأخوات ، لما يعاينه على شخصي من شديد إعياء و اجهاد ...!!


فكانت إحداهن تجعل رأسي على حجرها ، بينما أخرى تدثرني حانية  بردائها ...!!



 وبينما يصلين الفروض في جماعة ، أنفرد لأصلي  وحدي حسب الاستطاعة ...!!


فلم أكن أستطع التطويل في الركوع أو  السجود  ، ولم أرد أن ألزمهن بما يناسبني من مجهود  ...!!


كذا لم أكن أصلي معهن القيام ، بل غالب الليل لا أستطيع إلا أن أنام ...!!


فقط كنت أشاركهن الصيام ، وكنت  أعاف الماء و بعض الطعام ...!!


 وفي الأخير : اجتمع رأيهن على أني حبلى ، فنفيت ذلك بقوة  ...!!


 كنت أستنكر بشدة ، لأسباب قوية عدة ...!!



و......... يتبـــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

50- نقص في المـــــــــــا  ء ...



تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 فما كادت تمر علينا أيام عدة  ، إلا وانقطعت عنا المياه ألبتة ...!!


 فلما عن السبب المسؤلين سألنا : نفد الماء من الخزانات كذا أُُخْبرنا ...!!


- قالوا :   ساكنو المبنى كثير ، يستهلكون المياه بشيء من التبذير ...!!


- قلنا : ثم أي يا قوم ..!! 


- قالوا : تحملوا - لامحالة -  الأمر ...!!


- قلنا : وهل هذا يُعقل ..!!


- قالوا : من بيده شيء يفعل ...!!


- قلنا كيف نتخلى بلا مياه ، وكيف نتوضأ للصلاة ...!!
لن نذكر غسل الملابس والأواني ، ولا باقي الاستخدامات التي بدونها سنعاني ...!!


- قالوا : سنملأ الخزانات  مرتين في الأسبوع فقط ، فعليكم الاقتصاد في الاستهلاك بجد ...!!


- قلنا : لا نقبل بهذا ...!!


- قالوا : شأنكم ، ثم ماذا ...!!


ولأننا في المحبس ، ما استطعنا الحلّ أو التصرّف ..!!


ومر علينا يومان شديدان عصيبان ...!!


كانت إحدانا تتوضأ بماء منقوع بعض الخضروات والأطعمة   ، وما يصلح للاستعمال من طاهر المياه المستخدمه ...!! (1)


 وكان ذلك أشد ما مر بنا من كربات ، فلم نستطع بعد ذلك صبرا ولا صِمات  ،  فعرضنا دفع ما يريدون من ريالات ؛ ليعملوا على دوام ملء الخزانات ...!!



 وما كدنا نحل مشكلة المياه ، إلا وسقطت أخت لنا أثناء الصلاة  ...!!



و...يُتبــــــــ  ع .





-----------------------------------------------------------

(1)-  فنحن نعتقد أن كل ماء طاهر فهو طهور يصلح لرفع الحدث 
         مادام لم يخرج عن إطلاقه .



توضأ بماء تغير طعمه ورائحته فهل عليه إعادة الصلوات؟


السؤال

ساعدوني وبسرعة: أريد معرفة حكم الوضوء بماء فيه ورق سدر ومبشور المسك حتى  غير طعمه ورائحته  أعرف أن الماء: طاهر، وطهور، ونجس، وأن الماء إذا اختلط  بما يغير لونه، أو طعمه، أو رائحته لا يطهر وتوضأت بهذا الماء أكثر من مرة  نسيانا مني، والمعلومة غابت عني تماما، وإذا كانت علي الإعادة فكيف أعيد  وأنا لا أذكر كم مرة توضأت بهذا الماء ولا الفروض التي توضأت فيها، ذلك  أنني أتوضأ كل فرض بفرضه فلا مجال أن أحسبها بالأيام؟ مشكورين مأجورين.
الفتوى

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد:

فإن التطهر بالماء المتغير بالسدر، أو غيره من الطاهرات، غير الملازمة  للماء مختلف فيه بين الفقهاء فالجمهورعلى أنه لا يجوز التطهير به، وهذا  مذهب مالك والشافعي وأحمد في إحدى الروايتين عنه وهي التي اختارها أكثر  متأخري الحنابلة، وحجتهم أن هذا ليس ماء مطلقاً، فلا يدخل في قوله تعالى:  فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاء {النساء:43}.
وأصحاب هذا القول استثنوا من ذلك حالات، منها: إذا كان التغير حاصلاً بشيء  يشق صون الماء عنه كورق الشجر، أو كان بطول مكث الماء في الأرض، أو كان  بشيء لا يمازج الماء كالدهن وقطع الكافور، أو كان بالرائحة المجاورة، على  خلاف بينهم في بعض التفاصيل المتعلقة بهذه المسائل المستثناة.
والقول الثاني: أن هذا الماء المتغير بشيء من  الطاهرات، يصح التطهير به ما دام يسمى ماء ولو بالتقييد كأن يقال: ماء ورد،  أو ماء زهر، وهذا مذهب أبي حنيفة وأحمد في الرواية الأخرى عنه، وقد رجح  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية هذا القول وكذلك ابن القيم ـ رحمهما الله تعالى ـ فعلى  القول الأول وهو قول الجمهور تلزم إعادة ما أدي من الصلوات بالطهارة بهذا  الماء ونحوه، فإن جهلت أعيانها، أو عددها لزم أن يؤدى من الصلوات ما يغلب  على الظن براءة الذمة به، وعلى هذا القول الثاني لا قضاء على من توضأ بماء  متغير بسدر ومسك ما دام يسمى ماء، ولكن ينبغي أن يتجنب ذلك مستقبلا، نظرا  لقوة الخلاف، فإن عدم طهوريته مذهب الكثير من أجلاء الأئمة والفقهاء، ففي  شرح زاد المستقنع في الفقه الحنبلي عند قول المؤلف: فإن تغيّر لونه، أو  طعمه أو ريحه بطبخ، أو ساقط فيه فطاهر: أي طاهر غير مطهر، فهو طاهر في نفسه  ليس بنجس، لكنه ليس بمطهر وهذا هو المذهب وهو مذهب جمهور أهل العلم.
وأن الماء إذا وقع فيه شيء من الطاهرات فغيّر رائحته، أو طعمه، أو لونه فإن  الماء طاهر وليس بطهور فهو طاهر في نفسه وليس بمطهر لغيره، فعلى ذلك على  المذهب لا يزيل النجس ولا يرفع الحدث، قالوا: لأن الماء ليس بماء مطلق، بل  هو ماء أضيف إليه شيء فهو ليس ماء مطلقاً، بل ماء مضاف إليه مادة أخرى، هذا  هو قول المذهب وهو مذهب الجمهور ـ كما تقدم.
ـ والقول الثاني: وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة وأحد الروايتين  عن الإمام أحمد بل قال شيخ الإسلام: إن أكثر نصوص أحمد على هذا أي على  القول: بأنه طهور، وهذا هو اختيار شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم ومحمد بن عبد  الوهاب وغيرهم من المحققين، قالوا: الماء طهور، فكما أنه طاهر في نفسه فهو  مطهر لغيره ما دام باقياً على مسماه.
والله أعلم.





http://www.islamweb.net/ahajj/index....Option=FatwaId

----------


## أم هانئ

51- و سقطت  أختنا ...!!




  تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



قبيل منتصف الليل و بينما أنا نائمة ،وإحدى أخواتنا تأمّ الباقيات خاشعة قائمة ...! 


إذا بأخت قائمة في ثاني صف تسقط فجأة على الأرض ...! 


فأتمت أختنا الصلاة مخففة ، و الجميع قلوبهن واجفة ...!! 


وإذا بأختنا غائبة عن الوعي ، و لم تألُ أخواتنا في إفاقتها من سعي ...!! 


فأفاقت  في وقت قريب ، و لم يكن ذلك بغريب ، 
 فقد كانت  إحدانا ذات دراسة عالية في التمريض و التطبيب ...!!


وعلى صوت الضجيج انتبهتُ ، وعن سببه الجمع سألتُ ، فبدأت إحداهن تقص  ما  حدث عن القوم ، 
فسقطتُ بينما تحدثني في لجة النوم ، ومرت أحداث تلك الليلة  بعد ذلك كحلم ...!! 


بدأت أختنا تبكي من ألم في بطنها ، ولم تستطع منع قيئها ...!! 


قالت أختنا الممرضة : تلك الأعراض ليست جيدة ...!! 


يلزمنا الذهاب إلى مشفى في الحال ، نسأل الله اللطف في المآل ..!! 


أشك أنها أعراض انفجار للزائدة الدودية  ؛ تحتاج إلى جراحة فورية ...!! 


قالت بانزعاج إحدى الأخوات : كيف الخروج من هذا المكان ، وفي هذا الوقت بالذات ؟! 


وبينما زادت آلم أختنا ، أخبرت إحدى الوالدات الرجال بحالنا ..!! 


فتناقشوا : كيف السبيل إلى الخروج وإن خشوا ...!! 


فقال والد أختنا الممرضة : معي رقم هاتف أحد أهل مكة ، 
استأجرنا منه سيارته ذات مرة ، فأعطانا رقم جواله وألح علينا 
أن نتصل به - في أي لحظة -   متى  احتجنا توصيلة أو خدمة ...!!


فقال والد أختنا المريضة وهو يبكي   : 
ربي أعلم بابنتي وحالها ، و  أهل مكة أعلم بطرقها و شعابها ...!! 
 فضلا  اتصل  به على الفور ، عسى اللطيف ييسر لنا في الأمر ...!!


فلما اتصل به أجاب ، وأسرع - جزاه الله خيرا - بالحضور إلى الباب  ..!! 


و مع سوء حالة أختنا اتفق القوم أخيرا :  على أن تذهب إلى المشفى المريضة 
وشقيقتها وأختنا التي طببتها ..!!


 وبصحبة الرجل المكي ، ذهبت أخواتنا إلى أقرب مشفى ليلي ، والجميع في قلق وبُُكيّ ...!! 



و..... يتبـــع .          
                                                                                       __________________

----------


## أم هانئ

52- أريد الـــــــــــــ  ـزواج ...!!



تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



وبصحبة الرجل المكي ، ذهبت أخواتنا إلى أقرب مشفى والجميع في قلق وبُُكيّ ...!!



 وفي المشفى كان التشخيص المبدئي مطابقا لما قالته أختنا ، لذا أمر الطبيب بعمل صورة أشعة مبينة ...!!


وبعد البحث عن مكان لعمل صورة الأشعة ، تم عملها لمريضتنا على وجه السرعة ...!!


وبفضل الله لم يكن الأمر كما ظناه ، فقط تشابه في الأعراض كما يحدث كثيرا بين بعض الأمراض ...!!


فشخّص لها الطبيب : أنه سوء  شنيع في هضم الطعام ،
 واضطراب شديد في الأمعاء ، والتهاب في المعدة ،
 مع وجود بعض الطفيليات والميكروبات  ...!!

كان هذا بعد أن طلب من أخواتنا عمل بعض التحليلات ، وقام ببعض الإسعافات
وأمر بقائمة محددة من المأكولات ...!!


وفي كل تلك الخطوات ، كان السائق ملازما لهن كل الأوقات ...!!


و في البيت كان الجمع في قلق وترقب وبُكِيّ، بينما أنا كالغائبة عن الوعي ...!!


وبعد ما يقرب من ثلاث ساعات ، أعاد السائق - مشكورا - بسلام الأخوات ...!!


 فنقده القوم وزادوا كرما له ، وشكروه على ما تفضل به ...!!


لكنه تمنع عن أخذ الأجر ، فلما أصروا عليه أخذه كالمضطر ...!!


وبعد أن قصصن كل ما قد  حدث لهن وسبق  ، هجع الجميع بعد صلاة الفجر إلى نوم بلا قلق ..!!


وبعد العصر ، بينما  الجمع يقظ  منشغل  كل منهم بأمر ...!!


إذا بذلك السائق يأتينا ، وبكثير من التحف يهادينا ...!!


فاستضافه الرجال ، وجلس معهم طويلا عن مقتضى الحال ...!!


ثم لما انصرف وخرج  ، علمنا أنه جاء ليتزوّج ...!!


قال ياقوم : رجاءً زوجوني منكم ، فإن لم يتيسر ففضلا من بلدكم ...!!



 فرده الرجال برفق ، وقالوا : إن زرتنا في بلدنا علنا نسعى لك في الأمر ...!!



وكان لهذا الرجل معنا جولة عجيبة  أخرى ..... !!


و ... يتبــــــــــع .         
                                                                                       __________________

----------


## أم هانئ

53 -  و حدث في المحبس  ...!!




 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 ومع مرور الأيام ، ظهرت على عدد منا بعض الآلام و الأسقام :


 فنزفت إحدى الكبيرات من مرض مزمن في كبدها بالذات ..!!


 وأصيب أحد الرجال بآلام في الكُلى حادة، بينما لم تُشفَ أختنا من آلام المعدة ..!!

هذا غير الإصابات والجروحات السطحية ، و التي كانت تحدث بصورة يومية...!!


بينما كان أحدنا يصاب أحيانا بغيبة عن وعيه ؛ بسبب مرض ما في كبده ..!!


 فكانت أختنا الممرضة تعطي كلاُ ما يناسبه من دواء على حدة ...!


 وقد ألهمها أكرم الكرماء أن تأتي معها بكل ما تستطيع حمله  من أدوات و دواء ...


حتى إنها كانت تعمل على تطبيب من في المبنى من الجيرة  ، 
و أذكر أنه قد أُصيب ولد من الجيران في المبنى بحروق شديدة ، فكانت - حفظها الله - تطببه بعناية فريدة ...!!


أما أنا فقد كانت حالتي من سيء لأسوء :

اشتد بي الدوار  فما كان يفارقني في ليل أو نهار ...!!

بالإضافة إلى شديد الغثيان ، والاختناق من ضَيق المكان ...!!

 زد على هذا تقززي الشديد من الماء :

فلم أكن أطيقه على وجهي ، أو قريبا حتى من فمي ؛ فكان الوضوء عليّ شاق 
في المضمضة والاستنشاق ، فضلا عن أن محض ملامسة الماء لوجهي لحظات - يعلم الله - كان لا يُطاق ..!!

فكنت أترك التثليث في المضمضة والاستنشاق وغسل الوجه 
 ثم إني ما كنت أتم الوضوء إلا بعد تجفيف  ذلك العضو ...!! (1)


 كذا  - أحيانا - كنت أخل بالتريب المعتاد للوضوء عامدة  ، 
 وقد  كنت - يعلم ربي - في الإتيان به على وجهه - غالبا -  جاهدة ...!!


 فقد كان الخلاء ، ليس فيه إلا صنبور واحد  قريب من الأرض للماء ...!!

 ولأن الخلاء كان بلا النافذة ،  و خاليا من أي آلة للهواء مجددة  ، 
كنت أشعر فيه بشديد اختناق ، مما يحدوني إلى الفرار من ذلك الضيق ...!!


 ومع ما يلازمني من  شديد دوار وغثيان ؛  شق علي الانحناء  للوضوء من صنبور الماء الوحيد في المكان  ...!!


 فكنت أعمد إلى الوضوء من صنور الحوض الذي في المطبخ ، فقد كان هذا أفضل نوعا لي  و أنجح  ...!!

 إلا أنه كان مرتفعا جدا عن الأرض ، فلم أستطع غسل قدميّ في ذلك الحوض ...!!

فكنت أضطر إلى تقديم غسل الرِّجْل ...!!(2)

فإذا كنت في الخلاء ، وأردت الوضوء للصلاة :
 غسلت قدمي أولا  ، ثم ذهبت إلى حوض الماء لأتم وضوئي آخرا ...!!

ولم يكن بي جهد ، لأبدأ بالوضوء عند الحوض ، ثم أعود  لأغسل قدمي 
من صنبور الماء الذي في الخلاء و القريب من الأرض ...!!

 لأسباب عدة عملت بهذا الأمر ولم أرده  :

أولها  : أن عددنا كان كبيرا ، وغالب الوقت يكون الخلاء  مشغولا ، 
فما أدراني أنه سيظل خاليا حين أعود لأتم وضوئي كاملا ...!!

ثانيها : قلة جهدي ومشقة  الذهاب و العودة على مثلي ..!!

ثالثها : اعتقادي أن التريتيب في الوضوء ليس بفرض ،(2)
 فما بالنا إذا اقتضته ضرورة وحتمته مشقة و أمر ...!!


 وهكذا مرت الأيام علينا ، حتى سمعنا بخبر كان وقعه كالصاعقة علينا ...!!


 و... يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .




---------------------------------------------

(1)-توضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرة مرة .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 157 / خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

أن رجلا قال لعبد الله بن زيد ، وهو جد عمرو بن يحيى : أتستطيع أن تريني كيف كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ ؟ فقال عبد الله بن زيد : نعم ، فدعا بماء ، فأفرغ على يديه فغسل مرتين ، ثم مضمض واستنثر ثلاثا ، ثم غسل وجهه ثلاثا ، ثم غسل يديه مرتين مرتين إلى المرفقين ، ثم مسح رأسه بيديه ، فأقبل بهما وأدبر ، بدأ بمقدم رأسه حتى ذهب بهما إلى قفاه ، ثم ردهما إلى المكان الذي بدأ منه ، ثم غسل رجليه .
الراوي: عبدالله بن زيد بن عاصم المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 185 / خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]





(2)- قال الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - :

( ليس هناك ما يدل على وجوب الترتيب , وقول ابن القيم في الزاد (وكان وضوؤه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مرتباً متوالياَ لم يخل به مرة واحدة البتة) , غير مسلم في الترتيب , لحديث الْمِقْدَامَ بْنَ مَعْدِي كَرِبَ الْكِنْدِيَّ قَالَ (أُتِيَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِوَضُوءٍ فَتَوَضَّأَ فَغَسَلَ كَفَّيْهِ ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ غَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ غَسَلَ ذِرَاعَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ مَضْمَضَ وَاسْتَنْشَقَ ثَلَاثًا وَمَسَحَ بِرَأْسِهِ وَأُذُنَيْهِ ظَاهِرِهِمَا وَبَاطِنِهِمَا وَغَسَلَ رِجْلَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا ثَلَاثًا) , رواه أحمد , وعنه أبوداود بإسناد صحيح , وقال الشوكاني : (إسناد صالح , وقد أخرجه الضياء في المختارة) فهذا يدل على أنه صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لم يلتزم الترتيب في بعض المرات , فذلك دليل على أن الترتيب غير واجب , ومحافظته عليه في غالب أحواله دليل على سنيته , والله أعلم.)

 انتهى كلام الألباني من السلسلة الصحيحة الحديث رقم261.

----------


## حكمة

مازلنا هنا ^-^
اللهم بارك  في أم هانئ وأحسن إليها

----------


## أم هانئ

> مازلنا هنا ^-^
> اللهم بارك  في أم هانئ وأحسن إليها



حي هلا بك هنا وهناك و ما بينهما ...

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة سعدت بعطر مرورك

----------


## أم هانئ

54 -  أخبـــــــــار سيئـــــــــــة ...!!


 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


 نما إلى علمنا : أن الشرطة في مكة ، تبحث عن المتخلفين  بعد أداء العمرة ؛

 تعمل على توقيفهم ، ثم تقوم بترحيلهم من فورهم  إلى بلادهم ...!!


وكان وقع ذلك النبأ علينا كالصاعقة ، لئن صح ،  فلن تكون سفرتنا - أبدا - موفقة ...!!


وكثر اللغط في ذلك الأمر ، ولم تكن الأخبار التي تأتينا تبشر  بأدنى خير ...!!


 عجبا : كان ذلك أمرا غير مسبوق ،  فلم يكن قبلا  ثمة  ترحيل أو إجبار على الخروج  ..!!


 ووجفَت القلوب و  الأفئدة ، و رُفعت الأكفّ  إلى الإله ضارعة ناشدة ..!!


 فقط : لو أنهم يقبلون مالا على سبيل التعويض ، ولا نُحرم  أن نصير مع الحجيج ...!!


كل يوم تأتينا أخبار وأخبار في ظلمة الليل وأثناء النهار ،  عن ترحيل أناس من  الجوار و من غير الجوار  ...!!


 و مرت علينا بضعة أيام : في هم وغم وكرب وترقب وغير سلام ...!!


 حتى كان يوم من الأيام  ..... ويتبــــــــع .

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!

دائمًا تجمعين بين المتعة والفائدو في آن

لكن أرجو ألا تتوقف المشاركة عند نقطة هامة؛ فصبر النساء قليل كما لا يخفى عليكِ.

----------


## أم هانئ

> ما شاء الله!
> 
> دائمًا تجمعين بين المتعة والفائدو في آن
> 
> لكن أرجو ألا تتوقف المشاركة عند نقطة هامة؛ فصبر النساء قليل كما لا يخفى عليكِ.


من أجلك - فقط - أسرعت قدر الطوق

بوركت أختنا التوحيد ، حقا أتأخر لضيق الوقت فالله المستعان

لا أتعمد التأخيير ولا الوقوف على شيء معين بل يأتي الأمر اتفاقا ...

----------


## أم هانئ

55 - الشرطـــة ...!!



 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


 وفي صبيحة أحد الأيام ، كان البيت يسوده السلام ...!!

 وكان ذلك اليوم بالذات موعدا لاجتماع نساء البناية مع الأخوات عندنا في أكبر الحجرات ؛
 لتفصل لهن إحدنا كيفية أداء المناسك ، و تجيبهن عما قد يطرحن من المسائل ...!!


وبينما كن في الحجرة  مجتمعات ، ذهبت إلى المطبخ أبحث عن بعض  لقيمات ...!!


فلما رأتني معلمة القرآن خرجتُ من المجلس مستندة إلى الجدران ، تبعتني ؛  لتنظر كيف يمكنها أن تساعدني ...!!


  قالت بشفقة : لماذا تخرجين ؟ و ماذا تريدين ؟!

قلت لها :  جائعة أبحث عن طعام ، وقد أنهيت - بفضل الله - أيام الصيام ...!!

قالت - حفظها الله - : أما أنا فحائض ، وإياك الطعام سأشارك ...!!

 فالباقيات صائمات إما قضاءً أو متطوعات ، فقط اجلسي ولا تطيلي القيام ، بينما أعد أنا  لكلتينا الطعام ..!!

قلت لها صدقا : جزاك الله خيرا ، ولكن أسرعي فضلا ...!!

فضحكت وقالت : الله المستعان ، فقط  اجلسي  لطفا  ...!!

فقلت لها عارضة : هل تحتاجين  إلى مساعدة  ...!!

قالت باسمة : وهل يُرجى منك بحالتك تلك  فائدة ...!! 

فابتسمتُ وتركتها وذهبت ...!!

ثم إني لم أصبر إلا قليلا من الوقت ، ثم إليها بتباطؤ عدت ، و إلى  جانب باب المطبخ وقفت  ، 
وعلى حافته رأسي أسندت ، ثم بتوسل أمازحها قلت : أخيتي حبيبتي هل أنهيت إعداد الطعام ، 
ارحمي لهفتي ، وبأي شيء سدي فضلا جوعتي ...!!

فلم تتمالك نفسها من الضحك ، وقالت : أمهليني ربع ساعة فقط ...!!

قلت لها أمازحها وأتدلل : لو جعلتِها عشر دقائق - فقط - سأصبر ...!!

و بينما نتبادل المزاح على هذه الحال ، إذا بطرق شديد جدا على الباب الفاصل بيننا وبين الرجال ...!!

 فذهبت أنظر من بالباب ، و ما السبب الذي حدا ذلك الطارق إلى فقد الصواب ...!!

فوقفت قرب الباب أسأل بصوت مرتاب : من  بالباب  ؟!

فأجابني صوت ضعيف منخفض وبشدة  : افتحي  فنحن  الشرطة ...!!

فتعجبت من ذلك المزاح ، فقد توقعت إجابة أشبه بالصياح ...!!

وجاءت من المطبخ معلمة القرآن : وسألت من الطارق ،  وعن جوابه ما كان ؟!!

فقلت لها : ذلك شخص يمزح بغير خفة  ، يطرق بشدة ثم يجيب علينا متصنعا الرقة ...!!

ثم وليتُ عن الباب تاركة لها معرفة ما يحدث وما الأسباب ...!!

فلما أعادت السؤال ، كان الجواب :  شرطة افتحن في الحال ...!!

فنظرتْ من فرجة صغيرة بالباب ، فإذا شرطي بكامل الثياب ...!!

قالت بثبات : نحن نسوة  محجبات فضلا : 
أمهلونا بعض الوقت نستعد فيه إلى ذلك الأمر ...!!

 فأجابها  الصوت  :  لا ضير  أختي لا ضير  ...!!


و ............يتبع

----------


## أم هانئ

56 - التـــــوقيــــ  ــف ....!!



تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


 ما إن تيقنا أن الشرطة - حقا - في المكان ، حتى أسرعت كل منا إلى كامل التستر في لا زمان ...!!


 ومن أعجب الأمور التي لم تنمحِ من الذاكرة ، سرعة انصراف نساء المبني من عندنا بصورة هادئة و عاجلة ...!!


فقد كانت أحذيتهن أمام الباب كومة عظيمة ، حتى إني حين رأيتها قلت في نفسي سيحدث عند انصرافهن - ولابد - أحداث أليمة ...!!

ستبحث كل منهن عن نعليها ، وقد يحدث خلط  فيما قد  تلبسه في قدميها ...!!

 و العجب أنهن انصرفن في لا زمن ،  و الضجيج المنتظر حال انصرافهن عُدم ...!!

 سبحان الله ! كيف حدث ذلك لا أدري ؟! إلا أن هذا الأمر لم ينمحِ حتى الآن من فكري ...!!




ورغم ما أصاب قلوبنا ، والفزع الذي جلل نفوسنا ، إلا  أننا أجمعنا على رأي واحد : 
وهو  أن نحاول التفاوض مع أكبر  ضابط ...!!


 ففتحنا للشرطة الباب ، ووقفنا متأهبات للنقاش وللخطاب ...!!


دخل بعض المحارم مع الشرطة ، وكان المكان في اضطراب عظيم  و فوضى ...!!


قال ضابط من الرجال  : أرجو أن تجمعن أمتعتكم في الحال ؛  ستأتي السيارات بعد قليل ، لتحملكم إلى جدة استعدادا للرحيل ...!!


قلنا برجاء : فضلا فضلا ...اتركونا لأداء الفريضة ، وخذوا ما شئتم من أموال مفروضة ...!!


قال  رادا  لرجائنا  : نحن نطيع ولاة أمورنا ، وقد أمروا بترحيلكم من هنا ...!!


فلا نقاش يا قوم ، قد قُضي وانتهى الأمر ...!!


قالت بعض الأخوات يتوسلن إليه  باكيات : كيف تصدوننا عن البيت الحرام ، أهذا حلال أم حرام ...!!


قال بغضب وتغيظ : يا أختنا أنا محض عامل أنفذ ...!!


قالت إحدانا : والله لقد شق علينا الحضور إلى الحج بطريق مشروع أو مقبول ، فكم و كم غُدر بنا في بلدنا ، وكم من مرة أكل بعضهم باسم الحج  بالباطل أموالنا ...!!


قال وهو يتأسف وبغيظ  يتميز : نحن عندنا سيف لمن يأكل الأموال  بلا حق ولا كيف ...!!


قلنا  متوسلين : ألا تتركنا ، وتغض الطرف عنا ، عسى ربك أن يرحمك ،  و يجزيك الجنة إن إيانا تركت ...!!

قال بحزم : والله لا أفعل ، إلا ما وُكلت به من أمر  ؛ فأنا أتقرب إلى الله بعدم معصيتي الولاة ...!!

وأتم واعظا  لنا : 
ثم إن ولي أمركم وحاكم بلدكم طلب إلينا أن نردكم ، فما لكم تعصون الإله 
ولا تطيعون أمر الولاة ...!!

و الحق أني  كنت أجلس بعيدة عن دائرة الحوار ، فلما سمعت ما قال ، تيقنت فقه الرجل  في الحال  ، و يئست من قبوله تركنا أو أن يغض الطرف عن وجودنا ،  فهو يفعل ما يفعل تديّنا ، وهذا من حظنا وما قدره الإله لنا   ...!!


فجرت دموعي بيئس ، وسألت الله الرضا للنفس ...!!


 فقد وقعت الواقعة فليس لها من دون الله دافعة فضلا عن مانعة أو رافعة ...!!

  واتجه فكري صوب الكعبة  ، كيف السبيل إليها لآخر مرة ...!!

 مهلا مهلا :عنّ لي ساعتها أمر :  أليس طواف الوداع على مثلنا كالحتم  ...!! (1) 


و.... يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .



-------------------------------------------------------------

(1)- لأني اعتقد بوجوب طواف الوداع على المعتمر 
*سئل الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله تعالى - :*
*س 535: ما حكم طواف الوداع للمعتمر؟*
*الجواب:  طواف الوداع للمعتمر إذا كان من نيته حين قدم مكة أن يطوف ويسعى ويحلق أو  يقصر، ويرجع فلا طواف عليه، لأن طواف القدوم صار في حقه بمنزلة طواف  الوداع، أما إذا بقي في مكة فالراجح أنه يجب عليه أن يطوف للوداع وذلك  للأدلة التالية:*
*أولاً : عموم قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( لا ينفر أحد حتى يكون آخر عهده بالبيت))** 
*
* و (أحد) نكرة في سياق النهي فتعم كل من خرج.*
*ثانياً: أن العمرة كالحج بل سماها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حجّاً كما في حديث عمرو بن حزم المشهور**، 
*
*الذي تلقته الأمة بالقبول قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( والعمرة هي الحج الأصغر)).*
*ثالثاً: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (( دخلت العمرة في الحج إلى يوم القيامة))**.*
*رابعاً  : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ليعلى بن أمية: (( اصنع في عمرتك ما  أنت صانع في حجك)) 
*
*فإذا كنت تصنع طواف الوداع في حجك فاصنعه في عمرتك، ولا  يخرج من ذلك 
*
*إلا  ما أجمع العلماء على خروجه مثل الوقوف بعرفة، والمبيت  بمزدلفة، والمبيت بمنى، ورمي الجمار،*
* فإن هذا بالإجماع ليس مشروعاً في  العمرة.*
*ولأن الإنسان إذا طاف صار أبرأ لذمته وأحوط. والله الموفق.*



http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_18010.shtml

----------


## أم هانئ

57  - هــــرج ومــــرج ...!!




 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


وبينما سلمتُ لأمر الله ، وكان جلّ همي كيف الذهاب إلى الطواف بسرعة وغير أناة ...! 


تباينت ردود الأفعال ، من النساء والرجال ...!! 


فبينما أمهلتنا الشرطة بعض الوقت ؛ لنجمع أمتعتنا و ما يخصنا فقط ...!! 


إذا بأشب رجل من الرفقة ، يحاول نزع حديد نافذة حجرتنا ليفر من الشرطة ... !! 


إلى أن تمسكت أمه العجوز بثوبه كي لا يرحل ، تبكي و تستعطفه كي لا يفعل ...!! 


وإذا بأختنا الممرضة تسعى للفرار جاهدة ...!! 


قالت : من منكن تأتي معي إلى الحرم فهناك - بلاشك- سنجد ما نبغي من الأمن ..؟! 


فما استجابت لها واحدة منا ، حتى صغيرتها تمسكت أن تكون معنا ...!! 


فعجبتْ ونفرتْ من صمتنا ، و ترجمته بعجزنا ...!! 


و بينما أخذت بعض الأخوات في البكاء الشديد ، حتى علا في الجو صوت الشهيق و النشيج ...!! 


- إذا بإحدانا تسأل أخرى برجاء : ماذا إن سعت النساء للبقاء ، فسمحوا لهن دون الرجال 
، أيصح أن نحج على ذلك الحال ؟!


- فأجابتها الأخرى بلا تحفظ : إنها حجة الفريضة ، يا ليت ذلك الأمر يحدث ...!! 
و لقد سألنا في بلدنا لو أن ذلك حدث لنا ؟
فكان الجواب : إن حدث فلا بأس من بقاء النساء للحج ...!!


  فلما سمعت السائلة جواب سؤالها ، وما افترضت حدوثه وما عَنَّ ببالها ، ذهبت في الحال إلى زوجها ،
- وقالت : أرجو منك المعذرة ...!! 

- قال :علام ..؟!! 

- قالت بشدة و جفاء : ماذا لو رحّلت الشرطة الرجال دون النساء ؟ 


- قال بدهشة شديدة : أو تتركينني يا زوجتي العتيدة ...!! 


- ردت بسذاجة فريدة : نعم نعم إنها حجة الفريضة ؛
 وقد سألتُ وعلمتُ أن ذلك جائز إن أنا فعلت ...!! 


- فسمع بعض من قرب من الرجال ما دار بين الزوجين من حوار ، و هتفوا يعْلِمون بقية من في الدار ...!! 


فهاج وماج الرجال ، و كان أول المهتاجين أبي ، هب بشدة يزجرنا و يتوعد من ستقترب من باب أو نافذة منا ...!! 


- ثم توجه إليّ بالكلام : قال يا ابنتي إياك ثم إياك ثم إياك أن تتحركي إلا برفقتي ...!! 


- قلت : أبي - فضلا- سأعطيهم جواز السفر ، وأذهبن لأطوفنّ للوداع في الحرم ...!! 
و والله لن أتأخر ، رافقني - فضلا - إن أمكن ...!!


- قال : والله لن تتحركي من هنا ، ولن تذهبي وحدك أو حتى معنا ...!! 


- فقلت : والله لا أنوي فرارا ، فقط أودّع بالطواف و أعود حالا ...!! 


- قال : هيهات ثم هيهات لن تتحركي من هنا بالذات ...!! 


- فقلت : وهل يعقل أن أبقى بلا أوراق أو مال ؟! 
يا أبي إن ذلك محال ...!! 


ثم أخذت أبكي له و أتوسل ، قال انسي لصالحك الأمر ...!! 


ولم أجد بدا من إبداء طاعتي ، و جلست في جانب أبكي قلة حيلتي ...!! 



و.......... يتبــــــــــــ  ـع .

----------


## حكمة

{وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ} [البقرة: 216]}.

----------


## أم هانئ

> {وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ} [البقرة: 216]}.


صدقت أختنا الكريمة كان خيرا وأي خير 

فكل أقدار الله خير وبعد العودة بسنة أدرك الجميع وقالوا :  إن هذا كان لطف بنا ...


بوركت ولا حرمنا الله طلتك البهية .

----------


## أم هانئ

58 - الرحيــــــــــ  ل ...!!




تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا : 



فلما يئست من الطواف للوداع ، قمت أجمع ما يخصني من متاع ...!! 


والحق أنني تخففت فكل ما استطعت الاستغناء عنه بكل ترحاب تركت ...!! 


تغشّى الجميع الحزن والوجوم ، وحلت محل أحاديثنا ساخن الدموع ...!! 


وفي الأخير جر كل منا رجليه ، وقد حمل متاعه على ظهره أو بين يديه ...!! 


وفارق بين إقبال وإدبار ، فبينما كان الأول محفوفا بسرور وفرح ، كان الثاني يجلله الإحباط و الترح ...!! 


مشينا بتثاقل نعم مشينا وما نرى الطريق الذي بين يدينا ...!! 


وكانت إحدانا تبكي نائحة ، فنظرنا إليها بلوم قالت : لا تلمنني يا قوم ..!! 


وركبنا السيارة وإذا بقائل لنا : السائق المكي هنا (1) ...!! 


فسأل بعضنا بعضا : تُرى ما يريد منا ؟! ومن أخبره برحيلنا ...!! 


فشب أمل عند بعضنا ، ظنا منهم أنه قد يستطيع فعل شيء لأجلنا ..!! 


ولكن هيهات .. ثم هيهات ما هي إلا دقائق معدودات وإذا بأملهم هذا قد خاب بل قد مات ...!! 


لما كلّمه بعضنا اقترح هذا السائق أن يتوسط - فقط - لبعض أخواتنا مع محرم واحد من بيننا...!! 


فتعجب من جرأته الرجال ، وتولوا عنه في الحال ...!! 


وبينما الجميع في كرب حالك ، إذا بموقف باسم ضاحك ...!! 


استشعرت حينها ألطاف الله بنا ، وإرادته سبحانه التخفيف من همنا ..!! 


فما استطعت عن نفسي إلا أن أضحك ؛ حقا إن شر البلية ما يضحك ...!! 



و ........... يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــع . 



------------------------------------------------------- 

(1)- ذلك الذي تفضل باصطحاب الأخوات إلى المشفى 
ثم أتى ليتزوج منا .

----------


## أم هانئ

59- بين الضحك والبكاء ...!!



  تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 بينما نجلس في وجوم وهم ، ودموعنا تجري بحزن جم ..!! 


إذا بشرطي صغير السن قليل العلم يصعد إلى السيارة بجد ؛ ليسجل أسماءنا عنده في رق ...!! 



لم أنتبه له أول الأمر ، حين بدأ تسجيل أسمائنا من الخلف ...!! 


فبدأ بآخر الراكبات وكانت إحداى  رفيقاتنا من المسنات قال لها : وِااشْ اسْمِتْ ؟ 


 فلم تجبه ؛ لأنها  لم تنتبه له ، ولم تفهم منه ...!! 


فأعاد السؤال بأعلى  صوت  : واااش اسمت ؟! 


فالتفتت المسكينة حواليها ، وأسقط في يديها قالت : يا بني أتخاطبني أنا ؟! 


فقال بحدة :  إي نعم أنت المقصودة يا حاجة ...!! 


ولأنني كنت قريبة ، انتبهت لتلك الأحداث الغريبة ...!! 


قالت : نعم ؟ 

قال في سأم : واااش اسمت ؟! 

 فلم تفهم ما يقول حتى ترجم لها بعض الحضور : يريد اسمك ؟ 


قالت على الفور : نفوسة يا شاويش ... 

فهتف : نفوسة وااش ؟ 

فلم تفهم مراده على الفور ، حتى أعلمها بعضهم  أن تذكر كامل الاسم لينتهى الأمر ..!! 


فذكرته في عجل ، وسجله الشرطي ثم لغيرها انتقل ...!! 


فلم أستطع إلا الابتسام ، ولمّا يجف دمعي في تمام ...!! 


وإذا بهذا الشرطي يسأل أحد الرفقاء : واش اسمَت ؟ 


فأجابه : كارم ... 


فهتف يستحثه ليتم : حارم وااش يا حارم ؟! 


فصوّب له زوج أختنا الاسم : أنا كـ كارم لستُ  بحارم ...!! 

قال بسأم : إي نعم ... حارم وااش ..!! 

فارتفعت الأصوات من حوله : كارم كارم كارم هذا هو تصويب اسمه ...!! 

قال بغضب : مالكم يا للعجب ...!! 

نعم كارم واااااش ؟!! 

فذكر اسمه ، حينها  غلبني شديد  الضحك من فعله  ...!! 


فلما ضحكت بصوت خفي ، ظنتني رفيقتي منخرطة في البُكي ..!! 


قالت أخيتي : كفّي عن البكاء أرجوكِ  ، هذا القدر من الدمع يكفيكِ  ...!! 


قلت لها :  أخيتي  بوركتِ ، والله أنا  أضحك لا أبكي ...!! 


قالت بعجب : أتضحكين ونحن كالموقوفين ، وإلى بلدنا دون الحج مُرَحّلِين ...!! 


فإذا بذلك الشرطي يسأل من خلفنا في الكرسي ...!! 


قال يا بنت : واش اسمت ...؟ 


فذكرته كاملا له ، وقد علم الجميع معنى كلامه ...!! 


ثم سأل أمها : واش اسمت ..؟ 

قالت بسرعة وبلا توان  : فلانة بنت فلان ...!!  

 فنظر إليها  وقال بلهجة لا تُرضى  : أأنت من تطببين المرضى ...!! 

قالت : نعم ... ما الأمر ..!! 

فقال وهو يطيل النظر إليها : واش اسمت أعيدي ...!! 

فذكرته له ، فلما دونه ، وكانت صغيرتها تنظر إلى ما كتبه  

 قالت أيها العم : أخطأت كتابة الاسم ...؟! 

 قال بانزعاج : كيف ...؟!! 


قالت : بالتاء المفتوحة  لا المربوطة يكتب هذا الاسم ...!! 


 حينها شعر بالخجل  ثم انصرف عنهما  على  عجل ...!! 


وكنت أتابع ورفيقتي ،  فإذا بها تشاركني ضحكتي ...!! 


 و ........... يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .

----------


## حكمة

يااااه يا أخية ..حقا  سفرة عجب !!
وأم هانئ تحملت كل هذا العناء والمشقة ؟؟؟
تبارك الرحمن 
أينكِ يا حكمة من تلك السفرة العجب ؟؟!!
سؤال تمني أكاد لا أنفك منه :
ليتني عرفت أم هانئ في تلك الفترة 
فأكون لها منجدة في تلك السفرة
وجدة ليست ببعيدة عن مكة .. : )
ولكن :
(وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ )
عند هذه الآية الكريمة يعود الرضا كل الرضا ....

----------


## أم هانئ

> يااااه يا أخية ..حقا  سفرة عجب !!
> وأم هانئ تحملت كل هذا العناء والمشقة ؟؟؟
> تبارك الرحمن 
> أينكِ يا حكمة من تلك السفرة العجب ؟؟!!
> سؤال تمني أكاد لا أنفك منه :
> ليتني عرفت أم هانئ في تلك الفترة 
> فأكون لها منجدة في تلك السفرة
> وجدة ليست ببعيدة عن مكة .. : )
> ولكن :
> ...


نعم صدقت والله  وبوركت وأحسن ووفيت وكفيت 

ولكن قولي لي : هل كنت ستنقذيننا جميعا ( 21 ) شخص ...!؟

فما كنت أرضى أن أنفرد بالأمر ...........ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

60  - في مدينة الحجيج ...!!




 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :




جمعت منا الشرطة أموالا عدة ؛ تكلفة نقلنا إلى جدة ...!! 


فلما وصلنا جدة في همّ وشقاء ، اتجهت بنا السيارة إلى مدينة الحجيج في الميناء ...!! 


وقد رافقنا عدد من أفراد الشرطة ، ضمونا إلى عدد من المتخلفين هناك ليسوا بقلة ...!! 


احتجزونا مع من سبقونا ، وفي فسيح شوارع المدينة وأبنيتها تركونا ...!! 


تركونا نرتع في المكان ، فإذا بجميع الأبواب موصدة بإحكام ...!! 


كانت أبواب كبيرة من القطبان الحديدية ، وعليها أقفال كبيرة غير مرضية ...!! 


باختصار : كنا في سجن كبير ، يحيط بنا أفراد شرطة من خارج السور ...!! 


وإذا بأذان المغرب ، وقد جلس كل منا وحده عَبارته يسكب ...!! 


ولم يستطع المسنون كتم بكائهم ، أو إخفاء شفقتهم على حالهم ...!! 


جلس أبي يبكي بشدة ، فلما اقتربت أواسيه زجرني بحدة ...!! 


قلت له أواسيه وفي مصابه الجلل أحاول أن أسليه : 
اصبر واحتسب يا أبتاه ، مُثَابٌ مأجور إن شاء الله ...!!



فقال يجيبني وقد امتلأ غيظا مني : اصبر واحتسب ، ألستِ ورفيقاتك الكريمات السبب ...!! 


اصبر واحتسب ..!! أنتن مذنبات من البداية ، فقد تسببتن في كل بلاء حتى النهاية ...!! 


وعلا صوته ، فاجتمع القوم يسمعون توبيخه ...!! 


وزاد انفعاله على شخصي ، فصب جام غضبه على رأسي ...!! 


فلما حاولوا التخفيف من الكرب ، قال ألم تسمعوا قولها : اصبر واحتسب ...!! 


وظل يغلظ لي الكلام ، ويغرقني بشديد الملام ..!! 


فوقفت أبكي بصمت ، وهو لا يكف عن السخرية والتقريع الفائق عن الحد ...!! 


فقلت له وقد نمّ صوتي عن شديد البكاء : مهلا ! كأنك وحدك يا أبي في هذا البلاء ...!! 


أولستُ معك فيه ، أم أنك وحدك - فقط - تعانيه ..!! 


وانصرفت أبكي وأبكي ، وقد اجتمعت الرفيقات حولي ...!! 


وسمعته من بعيد يكرر قولي العتيد : ( اصبر واحتسب ) ياله من قول فريد ...!! 


وحتى هنا لم أستطع القيام ، فجلست على حجر في زاوية من المكان ...!! 


غلبني الإعياء ، وشملني شديد الشقاء ...!! 


وبجواري وقفت بعض الرفيقات ، يواسينني بلطيف من الكلمات ...!! 


ثم بعد قليل من الزمان ، أخذتني أقرب الرفيقات لنطوّف في المكان ...!! 


قالت : هيا نستنشق بعض الهواء ، ونبتعد قليلا عن تلكم الأجواء ...!! 


فمشينا نتحدث في الأمر ، و مررنا بجوار باب دون قصد ..!! 


فإذا برجل يشير من خارجه لنا ، يحاول بكل وسيلة أن يلتفت إليه انتباهنا ...!! 


فنظرت حولي على عجل ؛ لمن يشير ذلك الرجل ؟!! 


فإذا به يقصدنا بالذات .... وينادينا لنكلمه بكل ثقة ثبات ...!! 


ولم تكن صديقتي منتبهة ، فلما أعلمتها ألقت عليه نظرة ...!! 


ثم قالت في عجب شديد : ألا تعرفينه على التحديد ؟! ذلك السائق المكي العتيد ...!! 
هو من صحبنا إلى المشفى ، حين كنت مريضة مرة ...!!


وبقلق قلت لها : يا خبر يا خبر !! وما منا يريد ...؟!! 
وكأننا في حاجة إلى مزيد سوء أو تعقيد ...!!



و ............. يتبــــــــــــ  ـــع .

----------


## حكمة

> نعم صدقت والله  وبوركت وأحسن ووفيت وكفيت 
> 
> ولكن قولي لي : هل كنت ستنقذيننا جميعا ( 21 ) شخص ...!؟
> 
> فما كنت أرضى أن أنفرد بالأمر ...........ابتسامة


أهل الكرم أياديهم ممدودة ،، ولأجل عين تكرم مدينة ... (ابتسامة عريضة)

----------


## مروة عاشور

الله المستعان!

أسأل الله أن يضاعف لكم الأجر بما لاقيتم من جهد.

أسلوبكِ شائق - بارك الله فيك.

----------


## حكمة

أخيتي أم هانئ /



> 3- وطـــال الانتظــــار ...........!!


: )))))
---------

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> أخيتي أم هانئ /
> 
> وطال الانتظار : )))))
> ---------


صدقتِ يا غالية 
وطال الانتظار

----------


## أم هانئ

الأخوات الكريمات :

حكمة / التوحيد / أم حمزة جزاكن الله خيرا وأحسن إليكن في الدنيا والآخرة

وعذرا على التأخر إلا أنني وبحق منشغلة بشدة تتسبب في تقصيري فالله المستعان

شاكرة لكُن كريم المتابعة وعطر المرور بوركتن آمين .

----------


## أم هانئ

61 - الهيـــــــــــ  ـاج ...!!




تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



فلما علمتُ أنه ذلك الرجل المكيّ ، فررت إلى مكان قصي ...!!


أبيت أن أقترب منه ، أو أسمع كلامه ...!


تركت رفيقتي وأخرى يسألنه عن سبب تتبعه لنا و حضوره ...!!


ثم ذهبت لأجلس مع باقي الرفيقات ، مترقبة ما تأتي به من عنده الأخوات ...!!


فلما جاءتا قالتا : ذلك الرجل يقول :
لا تتعجلوا الحجز ولا تسرعوا سفرا ، عساه يجد لنا مخرجا أو مفرا ...!!


قلت : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، وهل كلام ذلك الرجل ستسمعون ...!!


قالت إحدى الأخوات : ما رأيكن في أن نتصل ببلدنا لنستشير معلماتنا ...!!


فوافق الجلّ ، وقلنّ : نعمت المشورة في الأمر ...!!


أما أنا فقلتُ : أبدا لن يوافق رجالنا ؛ لأنهم لا يحبونه ، ويتوجسون خيفة منه ...!!


فلم يسمعن مني وأنهين الحوار ، ثم أسرعن للاتصال من هاتف كان في حانوت بالجوار ...!!


فجلستُ على حجر وحدي أرقب الأحداث ، وفجأة جرى ما قد حبس الأنفاس ...!!


فما هي إلا دقائق معدودات ، فإذا بجميع الرجال ينقلبون على جميع الأخوات ...!!


وكان أبي - حفظه الله - هو قائدهم ، بل دافعهم الأول و محرضهم ...!!


فحين نما إلى الرجال خبر ذلك الرجل وما قال ، غلت الدماء في عروقهم ؛ يخافون منه على نسائهم وبناتهم ...!!


فكان أبي أول الثائرين على حريمه ، أخذ جواز أمي ، ثم أتى ليأخذ الجواز مني ...!!


جاءني والشرر يتطاير من عينيه ، ثم قال : ضعي حالا الجواز في يديّ ...!!


ففتحت الحقيبة بصمت ، وأعطيته جواز سفري على الفور ...!!


فأخذه مني ، ثم بدأ يقرعني : ماذا تردن أيتها النساء ؟!! أتبغين الذهاب مع الغرباء ...!!

مالكن أستأسدتن ...!! أم أنه لا أحد منا يملأ أعينكن ...!!


فقلت باكية : يكفي بالله عليك ، هذا جواز سفري بين يديك ..؟!
لم توجه إليّ مثل ذلك المقال ؟ !! ألم أطعك في الحال ...!!


فانصرف عني ، وقد جعلني عبرة لغيري ...!!


فاقتدى بفعله بقية الرجال من الشببة و الكبار :

فأخذ أحدهم حبلا وجرى يبحث عن ابنته ، ناويا إذا عارضت أن يبرحها ضربا بالحبل الذي في يديه ...!!

وكان - يعلم الله - من أطيب الناس ، وأصبرهم قبل تلكم الأحداث ..!!

فلما مر بجوار سيارة متوقفة ، وكان المكان في شبه ظلمة دامسة ، سأل أختا لنا واقفة : من أنت ؟
قالت أم فلان ...! قال أين ابنتي ؟! قالت : مرت في هذا الاتجاه منذ قليل يا عماه ...!!

فجرى في الاتجاه الذي حددته ، بينما كانت مختبئة خلف تلكم السيارة ابنته ...!!


فلما قصّا عليّ ما حدث ، قلت : أليس ذلك من الكذب ..!!

قالتا : لا والله ، بل حتى يهدأ بعض الشيء ، ثم إنها مرت من ذلك الاتجاه - حقا - منذ قليل من الوقت ...!!


وإذا برجل في الستين عمرا ، يصرخ هائجا على أخته الأكبر منه سنا :
ماذا تردن أيتها النساء ...!! أن تذهبن وحدكن مع الغرباء ..!! والله لنضربكن فرادى أو جمعاء ...!!
ثم إن المسكينة حين هم بضربها  لم تستطع الدفع أو  الكلام ، وقد اجتمع الناس عليهما واشتد الزحام ...!!



بينما وقف أخ لنا : يعاتب زوجته في معزل منا ، ثم إذا بصوته يعلو فيصلنا :
يبدو أنه سيكون فراق يا هذه بيننا ...!!



بينما وقف أحد الشببة يقرّع أخته وهي أسن كثيرا منه ، وتؤازره في زجره إياها أمه ...!!


حقا كان هياجا ، وكأنّ ثمة معركة و قتالا ...!!


وإذا بمن اتصلن بالمعلمات ، يأتين - أخيرا - بما يريح الرجال والأخوات ...!!


بتؤدة قلـــن : أعطين الجوازات لمحارمكن ، وإياهم أرحن و أطعــــن ....!!


فامتثلت من لم تكن فعلت منهن ، وحينها - فقط - هدأ الرجال واطمأنوا عليهن ...!!



و.... يتبــــــــــــ  ـع .

----------


## أم هانئ

62 - وافترشنا الأرض ...!!




تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :




وحتى هنا لم أستطع الصمود ، فقلت لرفيقاتي أود مكانا للرقود ...!!


فاتجهنا إلى أقرب بناية لمجسلنا ، و صعدنا نبحث عن مكان يسترنا ...!!


وفي الطابق الثاني وجدنا كثيرا من القاعات الكبيرة ، و في نفس الطابق وجدنا دورات مياه جيدة كثيرة ...!!


ثم توضأنا للصلاة مرهقات ، وصلينا جماعة مخففات ...!!


وجلسنا على الأرض العارية المحض ، فلم يكن ثَم أثاث أو فراش على الأرض ...!!


وهنا بدأ الجميع يبحث عما يقيت النفس ، فلم يمس أحدنا طعاما منذ أمس ...!!

فمنا من كانت صائمة ، ومنا من نسيت الطعام بسبب أحداث اليوم القاتمة ...!!

فالتفت أسأل معلمة القرآن في أمل قد بدا ولاح : أين وضعت طعام الصباح ...؟!

قالت بتأسف : تركته في مكة لأتخفف ...؟!

فقلت : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، وما يفعل أناس جائعون ...؟!!

فتشنا في كل ما معنا من أمتعة و حمولات ، فوجدنا لقيمات وبعض من الفتات فاقتسمناها جميعا قانعات ...!!

ثم إننا أردنا النوم بعد طول مشقة و عناء ، فما وجدنا ما نفرشه على الأرض للاتقاء ...!!

فأخرجنا كل ما كان من أغطية معنا ، نفرشها ونتدثر بباقيها ما استطعنا ...!!

فما إن تمددت على الأرض إلا و فراشي المهترئ بشدة افتقدت ، سبحان الله !  فما كان لا يعجبني في مكة حاله ، صار نعيما صعبا بل من المحال نواله ..!!

وبالطبع لم يكن ثمة وسائد ، فوضعت رأسي على حقيبتي وأخذت ألما نشأ في رقبتي أجاهد ...!!


وتركنا بعض النور يضيء المكان ، بعد أن تأكدنا من إغلاق جميع الأبواب علينا في أمان ...!!


فإذا بإحدانا تسأل عن حال الرجال ؟!!
فأجابتها أخرى : رأيتهم في قاعة في نفس طابقنا بالجوار ...!!


ثم بدأنا نتسامر قبل أن ننام ، وقد أخذت كل منا مضجعها في المكان ...!!


وكأن بيننا تواطؤ على أن نرّوح عن أنفسنا ، فجهدت كل منا ألا تذكر إلا ما يضحكنا ..!!


و أذكر أن إحدى المقربات قالت لي قبل أن أذهب في سبات :
أتذكرين أخيتي يوم السيارة ، حين أصرت أختنا أم فلانة أن
تقلنا كل منا إلى داره ، بعد أن أنهينا مجلسنا ، أصرت - حفظها الله -
أن تقلنا نحن الأربعة ، فقبلنا دعوتها و ركبنا سيارتها ، فجلستِ أنت بجوارها ،
بينما جلس ثلاثتنا خلفها ، فلما كنا جميعا متشحات بملابس سوداء ، وسيارتها كملابسنا سواء
وكنا قبيل العصر ، فما مررنا على قوم إلا نظروا إلينا في عجب ، بينما غفلنا نحن عن السبب..!!
فقال بعضنا لبعض في دهشة ، لم ينظر إلينا هكذا المارة ..؟!
ثم سمعنا أحدهم يقول بعجب فائق : كيف تسير تلك السيارة بلا سائق ...!!

حينها علمنا السبب فيما انتاب المارة من العجب :
فداخل السيارة ظلام و نحن متجللات بالسواد التام ، وكذا كانت السيارة سوداء  بينما الضوء خارجها شديد و النهار ساطع و بهيج ؛ فلم يستطع أحد رؤية  شخوصنا ؛ وكأن السيارة تسير خاوية بدوننا ...!!

فأغرق كل من في الحجرة ضحكا ، فاستمهلتهم لأزيدهم من تلك القصة  عجبا ...!!






و ............. يتبــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

63-  هل هو حمـــــــــل...!!




تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 فلما أنهيت طرفتي وزاد ضحك الجميع ، سقطت في سبات سريع ...!!


ثم أفقنا لصلاة الفجر ، وقد تأثرت عظامنا بالنوم على الأرض ...!!


 فمنا من ذهبت للوضوء وحيدة ، ومنا من خافت فاصطحبت  رفيقة ... !!  


وكان الطابق الكبير  شبه خال من الناس ، مما أوجد وحشة وحاجة إلى الائتناس ...!!


فلما صلينا الفجر ، جلسنا نبكي  ونتضاحك إلى شروق الشمس ...!!


ثم غلب بعضنا النوم فراح في سبات ، بينما ظلت بعض الأخوات يفكرن كيف سنقتات ؟!!


وفي وقت الضحى نزل بعضهن يتفقدن  المكان  ،  ثم عدن بعد وقت بكثير من الطعام ...!!


- فلما سألنا : من أيـــــــــــــ  ـــــــن  ؟ 

- قلن :  بفضل الله يوجد حانوت عامر بالفاكهة والقوت  ...!!


وبينما اجتمعن على الطعام ، انتابني شديد دوار و غثيان ...!!


- قلت : لعله برد ...!!


- قلن : بل هو حمل ...!!


- قلت : لا ثم لا ...!!


- قلن :  لم يا أختاه  ...!!


 وشرعن في التضاحك  من جديد  ، و كل منهن  تعد بتحفة ثمينة للوليد ...!!


- ثم قالت إحداهن بجد : لم أختنا تنفين  الحمل ...؟!!


- قلت :  أنا لا  أنفي  ، ولكني  لا أظنه حمل جدي ...؟!!


- قالت : لم ...!!


- قلت : لأنني كلما حملت ،  حدث سقط  إن أنا أي سيارة لأقصر مسافة ركبت ...!!
ثم باسمة أتممت :  وها نحن ركبنا أهوالا ، وعبارنا بحورا ، وتخطينا جبالا ،
 نهيكن عن شدة العناء والجهد كل ذلك الوقت ... !! أبعد  كل ذلك تخرصن بحمل ....!!!


- قالت : والله ليس ذلك على الله بعزيز ...!!


ثم قالت إحداهن فجأة : يا أخية ألم تتأخر عنك  الحيضة ...؟!!

- قلت : بلى ، لعل ما مررنا به من اضطرابات تسبب في عدم انتظام عمل الهرمونات ...!!

 ثم أضفت بعد أن تذكرت : أو  لعله ماء زمزم ، فقد شربته بنية تأخير الحيض ...!!




- فقالت  بعد تفكر وصمت  : تخيلن لو أنها تناولت الأقراص المانعة للحيض حتى تتمكن من أداء عمرتها آخر الشهر ...؟!!


- فقالت أختنا خبيرة الطب  : لكان حدث سقط ، وما استطاعت وقف النزيف كبير وقت ...!!


- فقالت أخرى  : سبحان الله ، سبحان الله  أفبعكس قصدها تُبتلى ...!!


وكنتُ أستمع لهن في صمت ، ثم  قول معلمتي ونصحها لهن ذكرت : 
حين سألتها - رحمها الله -  : ءآخذ أقراصا لتأخير الحيضة حتى  أتم - بفضل الله -  العمرة ؟
 قالت - رحمها الله -:  لا بأس ، ولكن بنيتي هذي نصيحتي : اتركي نفسك لأقدار الله ...!!



 فما أراني إلا وقد  شرح الله صدري لقولها ، فتمسكت وعملت بنصحها ...!!


 ثم قلت في نفسي : هل هو - حقا -  حمل ، أمر تراه اختلاط  في الأمر ...!!


 ورفعت صوتي : يا قومنا كفى جدال ....
   على كل حال نحن لله عبيد ، يفعل سبحانه بنا ما يريد ...!!




 و............ يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــع .

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أما أنا بعد أن رجعت من الحج تبين لنا بعد الفحص أن جنيني توفاه الله قبل الحج بأيام والكل لامني قبل الفحص أني لم أستمع للنصائح وأصريت على الحج بالرغم من حملي فتخيلي أختي لو ما ذهبت لأجل الحمل وبعدها تبين لي أن الجنين توفاه الله قبل سفرنا بثلاثة أيام لكانت صابتني جلطة والله...لكنت تخسر جنيني وخسرت الحج
الحمدلله على تقادير المولى انه لطيف خبير خسرت الجنين فرضيت فأبدلني الله عز وجل بدلا عنه بنتي عائشة وابني البراء وحجة ثانية فالحمد لله حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه
سلمت أناملك....أختي الفاضلة

----------


## أم هانئ

> أما أنا بعد أن رجعت من الحج تبين لنا بعد الفحص أن جنيني توفاه الله قبل الحج بأيام والكل لامني قبل الفحص أني لم أستمع للنصائح وأصريت على الحج بالرغم من حملي فتخيلي أختي لو ما ذهبت لأجل الحمل وبعدها تبين لي أن الجنين توفاه الله قبل سفرنا بثلاثة أيام لكانت صابتني جلطة والله...لكنت تخسر جنيني وخسرت الحج
> الحمدلله على تقادير المولى انه لطيف خبير خسرت الجنين فرضيت فأبدلني الله عز وجل بدلا عنه بنتي عائشة وابني البراء وحجة ثانية فالحمد لله حمدا طيبا مباركا فيه
> سلمت أناملك....أختي الفاضلة


 سلمك الله من كل سوء أخيتي
 وبارك اللهم لك في ذريتك آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

64  -  وحــــــــــــد  ث أن ....!!




 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 وكان من أكبر المحن محاولة شراء بطاقات للسفر  ...!!


 وسط  زحام و مشقة  شديدة ، علمنا أن أول سفينة تُتحاح بعد أيام عديدة ...!!


كم  تحمّل  المحارم من مشقات ،  و كم خاضوا من  عقبات  حتى استطاعوا - بفضل الله - الحصول  للجميع على  البطاقات ...!!


 هناك تقرر سفرنا بعد أيام ثلاث ، وما كفت الشرطة عن الإتيان بالمزيد من الناس ...!!


 أوقفت الشرطة مئات بل آلاف المتخلفين بعد أداء عمرة رمضان ،  ثم حملتهم  في أفواج  إلى نفس المكان ...!!!


فزاد الزحام في مدينة الحجيج ، نهيكم عن شديد صخب و ضجيج ...!!


بينما انصرفت جميع الرفقة إلا القليل  إلى شراء الهدايا   وانفاق المال الكثير ...!!


فكانوا يقطعون الوقت في التسوق من الحوانيت المتاحة ، بينما أخلدت  أنا إلى  السكون والراحة ...!!


ومع اشتداد الرطوبة كنت أتنفس بعناء و صعوبة ، ورغم ما كنت أفقد من كثير عرق  ، إلا أنني لم أستطع للماء من ذوق ...!!


 فما كنت آكل إلا تفاحا  ، وأشرب  من العصائر ما كان متاحا ...!!


 بينما قلت المؤن في حوانيت المدينة ، وأصبحت الأيام طويلة وحزينة ...!!


 اضطررنا إلى التزام الحجاب ، لما لم  نستطع دون الرجال إغلاق الباب ...!!


وشق علينا الوضوء ودخول الخلاء ، لشديد الزحام وانقطاع الماء ...!!


 كما آلمنا الرقاد على الأرض ، وتشكى الجميع من تعب فاق الطوق و  الحد ...!!


وإذا بأخت لنا تتوجه إليّ بسؤال ، كم ناسب حينها مقتضى الحال ...!!


قالت : هل أنت أكيدة أن  روايات حديث: ( السفر قطعة من العذاب (1)) كلها بلفظ ( قطعة ) واحدة فقط
ألا توجد رواية بلفظ ( قطع ) قد صحت  ...؟!!
ثم أتمت بإعياء  : هذه ليست بحال قطعة واحدة من العذاب ...!!


فابتسمت باكية  من قولها وقلت أجيبها : أظنها أخيتي قطعة كما ورد في الحديث ، ولكنها مؤلفة من قطع كثيرة  هكذا نقيس ...!!


 و .... يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .




----------------------------------------------------- 

(1)- السفر قطعة من العذاب ، يمنع أحدكم طعامه وشرابه ونومه ، فإذا قضى نهمته فليعجل إلى أهله .
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1804
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

----------


## أم هانئ

65 - و حـــــدث و حــــدث ....!!



 
تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



كنت أقصر الصلاة عزمة في السفر ، وأجمع بين كل صلاتين عملا بالأيسر ...!! (1) 


و لما كنت لا أطيق الماء على وجهي ، عزمت على الجمع الصوري للصلوات أمري (2)...!! 


فكنت أتوضأ مرتين في اليوم : واحدة عند الفجر ، والثانية قبل اصفرار الشمس بعد أمد من أذان العصر ...!! 


فكنت أجمع الظهرين * تأخيرا ، وبذات الوضوء أجمع العشاءين ** تقديما ....!! 


وكنت إن شئت أوترت بعد صلاة العشاءين ، أو أخرت إلى قبيل الفجر حتى لا أزيد في وضوئي عن مرتين ...!! 


وحين انتهى وقت المسح على الجوربين ، وقد شق عليّ خلعهما لأغسل في وضوئي الرجلين 
غسلت قدمي بالجورب محققة الإسباغ (3) ، كذا بدا لي حينها الحكم ولاح ...!!


بينما مرت علينا تلك الأيام في شدة وعناء ، حتى أني تمنيت أن أغيب عن الوعي ، أو أصاب بالإغماء ...!! 


وأرسل لي أبي السلام معاتبا : أليومين بنيتي تتركيني عنك غائبا ...!! 


وختم قائلا : سأصبر وأحتسب بالكلية حتى تأتيني يا بنية ...!! 


فقمت من فوري إليه ، وبكيت وقد ضمني إليه ....!! 




و.... يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــع . 






______________________________  _______ 



(1) -القول الراجح في مسألة الصلاة في السفر عندي أن القصر واجب بينما الجمع رخصة . والمسألة الخلاف فيها ثابت عند أهل العلم . 

ولمن أراد مزيد بسط في مسألة الجمع للمسافر النازل أو السائر فليطلع على الرابط التالي : 

http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/cat/2036 




(2)- الجمع الصوري بأن تؤخر الصلاة الأولى إلى قرب دخول وقت الصلاة الأخرى  فتصلى، وبعد الانتهاء منها بوقت ليس طويلا يدخل وقت الصلاة الثانية ، فتصلى  في أول وقتها. 


* الظهران = الظهر والعصر . 

** العشاءان = المغرب و العشاء . 


(3)- وإسباغ الوضوء عرّفه ابن قدامة في المغني فقال: 
الإسباغ أن يعم جميع الأعضاء بالماء بحيث يجري عليها. انتهى.

http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....twaId&Id=93961 

قال الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - : 

معنى إسباغ الوضوء إتمامه، وإكماله على كل عضو، بإبلاغ الماء بسيل الماء  عليه، فإسباغه في الوجه أي يعمه بالماء ولو مرةً واحدة، فإن عمه ثلاثاً فهو  أفضل، وإسباغ اليدين أن يعم اليدين بالماء من أطراف الأصابع إلى المرافق،  مع غسل طرف العضد حتى يدخل المرفق، والواجب مرة فقط، فإن كرر مرتين، فهو  أفضل، وإن كرر ثلاث، فهو أفضل، وأكمل، وإن دلك فلا بأس، الدلك أفضل، ولكن  لا يلزم الدلك يكفي إمرار الماء، والواجب الغسل، والرأس يمسحهما مرةً  واحدة، هذا هو الأفضل يمسح رأسه مرةً واحدة مع الأذنين يبدأ بمقدمه إلى  قفاه، ثم يعيد يديه إلى مقدمه هذا هو الأفضل، ويدخل أصابعه السبابتين في  أذنيه، ويمسح بإبهاميه ظاهر أذنيه، هذا هو السنة، ولا حاجة إلى التكرار.  أما القدمان فيغسلهما ثلاثاً، ثلاثاً ثلاثاً هذا هو الأفضل، كل قدم ثلاثاً  يعم الماء، يعم الماء القدم كله، من الكعبين إلى أطراف الأصابع، فإن عمه  بالماء فهذا إسباغ، وإن كرر مرتين فهو أفضل، وإن كرر ثلاث، فهو أكمل وأفضل،  ولا يزيد على ثلاث، وإن دلك، فهو أفضل، وأكمل، وليس بواجب ..... 




http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/16629

----------


## أم هانئ

-  أتمتْ الصلاة في السفر  ....!!




 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا : 




 و في  ضحى  أحد تلك الأيام أتت أختنا معلمة القرآن ، واستقبلت القبلة ، وصلت أربع ركعات في تمام ...!!


بينما كنت جالسة بجوارها ، فعجبت من صنيعها ، وعلى الفور سألتها :
أخيتي ما تصلين الآن ....؟!! 

وانتظرت جوابها بعد الصلاة ، إلا أنها ما كادت تسلّم حتى أحرمت بغير أناة ...!!

وإذا بها تصلي أربعة أخرى ، فزاد من فعلها عجبي في تلكم المرة ...!!

وكررت السؤال : تُرى ما تصلين في الحال ...؟!

وانتظرت أن تتم الصلاة ؛  لأسمع منها تعليلا ربما أرضاه ...!!


 ولكني انشغلت بالحديث مع رفيقة بجواري ، فلم أحظَ  من أختنا بإجابة عن سؤالي ...!!


إذ إنها ما كادت تسلّم ، حتى قامت لصلاة أخرى لتُحرم ...!!


 فانصرفت عنها  ، وقد تعجبت ومن حولى  منها ...!!


وبعد أمد طويل أتت إلينا ، وبدأت بالعتاب علينا : كيف توجهن لي حديثا وأنا أصلي ...؟!!


قلت :   لقد ورد في صحيح السنة ما يجوّز هذا ، ولكنك لم تجيبيني ،  كنت تصلين ماذا  ...!! (1)


قالت : عذرا لم أكن أعلم بجواز ذلك ، لذا تعمدت عدم الإجابة بعد السلام من الصلاة عن سؤالك ...!!


قلت باسمة : لا ضير أخيتي الكبيرة  ، ولكن تُرى ما كانت تلك الصلاة الطويلة ...؟!!


قالت : كنت حائضا كما تعلمين ، وحدث لي في حيضتي هذي اضطراب مبين ، ثم إني أخطأت
علامة الطهر ففاتني لذلك  الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء والفجر ...!!
فلما تطهّرت من الحيض ، سارعت أصلي تلك الصلوات الخمس ... ! (2)


 فأجبتها  أخيتي  : و لمَ إذن أتممتِ    ...؟!!



 قالت في غضب وبصوت محزون  : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ،  أإيايّ تتركون حتى إذا ما أتممت كل تلك الصلوات  تنبّهون  وتنصحون ...؟!!!


 فأغرق الجميع في الضحك ، بينما غضبتْ بشدة وجد ...!!



 و.... يتبـــــــــــع .



-------------------------------------------------------------------

(1)-دخلت على عائشة رضي الله عنها ، وهي تصلي قائمة ، والناس قيام ، فقلت : ما شأن الناس ؟ فأشارت برأسها إلى السماء ، فقلت : آية ؟ فقالت برأسها : أي نعم .
الراوي: أسماء بنت أبي بكر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1235
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 

- عاد صلى الله عليه وسلم مريضا فرآه يصلي على وسادة ، فأخذها فرمى بها ، فأخذ عودا ليصلي عليه ، فأخذه فرمى به ، وقال : صل على الأرض إن استطعت ، وإلا فأوم إيماء ، واجعل سجودك أخفض من ركوعك
الراوي: - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صفة الصلاة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 78
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 

** علما بأنني لم أكن أنتظر منها جوابا حال صلاتها ، بل ألقيت سؤالي لتنبيهها ثم
 انتظارا للجواب  بعد تمام صلاتها .




(2)- يلزم المرأة الصلاة من حين  ترى علامة الطهر - وهي إما الجفاف أو القصة البيضاء -
     وليس لها ترك قضاء الصلوات  إن أخرت الغسل من الحيض لعذر :

 قال الشيخ  ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - : 

السؤال: إذا طهرت المرأة من الحيض وقت الظهر فماذا عليها أن تصلي وإن طهرت  وقت العصر أو المغرب أو العشاء أو الفجر ماذا عليها في قضاء الصلوات.
الجواب

الشيخ: إذا طهرت وقت الفجر اغتسلت وصلت الفجر وإذا طهرت وقت الظهر اغتسلت  وصلت الظهر وإذا طهرت وقت العصر اغتسلت وصلت العصر ولا يلزمها صلاة الظهر  على القول الراجح عندنا وإذا طهرت وقت المغرب اغتسلت وصلت المغرب وإذا طهرت  وقت العشاء اغتسلت وصلت العشاء ولا يلزمها المغرب على القول الراجح عندنا  لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم قال (من أدرك ركعة من الصلاة فقد  أدرك الصلاة) قال أدرك الصلاة ولم يقل وأدرك ما يجمع إليها قبلها هذا القول  الراجح عندنا وما روي عن بعض الصحابة من أنها تعيد الصلاة التي قبلها فلعل  هذا على سبيل الاحتياط أنها ربما كانت طهرت في وقت الأولى ولم تحس بها  فقالوا من باب الاحتياط تصلي الأولى وهو لا يضرها إن شاء الله لكن إيجاب  ذلك عليها لا دليل عليه فيما أعلم ولهذا لا يلزمها إذا طهرت في وقت العصر  إلا صلاة العصر وفي صلاة العشاء إلا صلاة العشاء

 المصدر : 


http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_4197.shtml

----------


## أم هانئ

67 - اصبر واحتسب يـا .....!!



   تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 نما إلىّ  أن أبي ومن معه من الرجال كانوا يتندرون في غالب الأحوال بقولهم فيما بينهم : اصبر واحتسب يا فلان ....!!


 تلك الجملة التي قلتها لأبي مُصَّبِّرة صارت مزحتهم  المفضلة ، و التزم الرجال  تلكم المزحة حتى بعد   أن انتهت  الرحلة   ...!!


 وبعد ثلاث ليال و ثلاثة أيام ، حان وقت سفرنا في المساء  على متن سفينة السلام ...!!


 وبعد صلاة المغرب والعشاء ، استحثنا إلى النزول الرفقاء ...!!


فنزلنا حاملي  أمتعتنا ، وفي جانب الطريق كان اجتماعنا ....!!


 و كانت بالبشر والأمتعة تموج المدينة :  منهم من سيسافر معنا على ذات  السفينة ، ومنهم من أوقفتهم الشرطة  وحملتهم إلى مدينتنا الحزينة  ...!!


 وانتظرنا طويلا وكانت الرطوبة عالية  ،  مما تسبب في تعرقنا بشبه أنهار جارية ...!!


وفي الأخير جاءت السيارات لتقلنا ، و كان  مجيئها من أسوأ ما حدث لنا ...!!


 و تبعثر الجمع ، كل له سعي ...!!


جاءت سيارة مسرعة فاضطر من كان في طريقها إلى  الفرار من أمامها ، بينما أسرع من أراد السفر يجري خلفها ....!!


وحدث هرج ومرج ما له من حد ، بينما التزمت مع رفيقتي وأبواي الجلوس على جانب مرتفع من الأرض ...!!

ظللنا نرقب ما يحدث عن كثب ، ما يجري أمامنا من هزل و عجب ...!!


 وإذا بأخت لنا تمر مسرعة بجوارنا  ألقت إلينا بأمتعتها ، وقالت وهي تعدو  مسرعة : سألحق بالسيارة أستوقفها لنا ،  فهاتوا الأمتعة والحقوني بسرعة  ....!!

 فضحكت ورُفْقتي من فعلها ، وبالطبع لم نعمل بحرف من كلامها ...!!


 تابعناها بنظرنا وقلوبنا : فوالله ما كلت حتى  أفلحت  في اللحاق  بالسيارة واستقرت  ...!!


ثم هي من نافذة السيارة أطلت ، وبالإشارة إلينا للحاق بها أكثرت  ....!!


 فلم نحاول محض اللحاق  بها ، لأن السيارة بعدت مسرعة على حالها ...!!


بينما جاءت سيارة أخرى والحق كانت أقل من السابقة في  السرعة فلما حاولنا اللحاق بها إذا أمم من الخلق بأمتعتهم  على أبوابها ....!!


فضحكنا في مرارة ، ولفتت أمي نظر الجميع منها بإشارة : فإذا أخت لنا تلقي  أمتعتها داخل السيارة من إحدى النوافذ ، ثم تحمل زوجها حملا إلى ذات  النافذة ليجاوز ، و إذا بالسيارة تسير في طريقها و ما زالت أختنا في الطريق   تحاول إدخال رِجل زوجها   ...!!


 فأخذتنا خشية عليه ، ويبدو أن من في السيارة قد أخذوا بيديه ، حتى أدخل من نافذة السيارة المسرعة رجليه ...!!


 ولم نستطع إلا الضحك ، وقال أحدنا : يبدو أننا في سرك ...!!


 وبينما وقفنا في جانب من الطريق في شبه دائرة ، إذا بمجموعة من المارة تمر بجوارنا  مسرعة ،
 فتدفع  بقوة زوج أخت لنا كان يقف بجوارنا ، فيندفع بجسده مادا يديه إلى  الأمام ، وقد تعثر المسكين في أمتعتنا الموضوعة في أكوام ، وكانت قابلته  رفيقة تقف في سلام  ، فلما قدرت أنه  سيقع عليها غالبا ، تنحت  بسر عة  جانبا ...فعاونه أبي على النهوض ،  ولم يتأذ - بفضل من الله - إلا في  حدود  ، 
وإذا بزوجته الرءوم تعاتب أختنا التي تنحت  و تلوم : أهكذا تتركينه يقع على الأرض ...!! 


- فدفعت أختنا بانفعال و جد  : هبي أنني لم أتنحَ  عن مكاني قط  ، لكان سقط عليّ ... ألا تعقلين ما تقولينه فقط ... ؟!! 


فأسرع أبي يقول ممازحا : اصبر واحتسب تكن مفلحا ....!!



 فهدأت أختنا  ، وأغرق في الضحك جمْعنا  ...!!





 و........... يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أختي الغالية أم هانئ 
رجع الحجاج وأخوتنا في هذه السفرة العجب لم يعودوا بعد وبدون حج ( ابتسامة) 
الله المستعان 
والله يا غالية إنها سفرة عجب 
أعانكم الله يا غالية 
نتابع وبشوق

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أختي الغالية أم هانئ 
> رجع الحجاج وأخوتنا في هذه السفرة العجب لم يعودوا بعد وبدون حج ( ابتسامة) 
> الله المستعان 
> والله يا غالية إنها سفرة عجب 
> أعانكم الله يا غالية 
> نتابع وبشوق


أضحك الله سنك أم حمزة

----------


## أم هانئ

> أختي الغالية أم هانئ 
> رجع الحجاج وأخوتنا في هذه السفرة العجب لم يعودوا بعد وبدون حج ( ابتسامة) 
> الله المستعان 
> والله يا غالية إنها سفرة عجب 
> أعانكم الله يا غالية 
> نتابع وبشوق


أخيتي الكريمة ألم أعنون للقصة : ( بسفرة عجب )

فمن عجبها عدم ارتباطها بمواقيت الناس .......... ابتسامة

بوركت على عطر متابعتك أم حمزة حقا تسعديننا أحسن الله إليك .

----------


## أم هانئ

68 - إلــــى السفينـــــة ......!!


   تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



  وطال ثم طال الانتظار ، وأشرفت حقا  على الانهيار ...!!


 فقد عِيـــل صبري  ، وضاق عليّ صدري  ، فتركت صحبتي و مكاني ، ومشيت بعض  خطوات أمامي ...!!


فإذا بسيارة خالية ، أبوابها مفتّحة دانية ...!!



فسارعت أستقلها ، وأنا أشير لرفقائي   كي يلحقوا بها ...!!


وجلست قرب نافذة وقد تجدد أملي  ، فإذا بأمي تضع كم من الأمتعة فوقي ..!!


وجاءت إحدى الرفيقات فجلست أمامي لحظات ، ثم قامت تلبي نداء لأمها ، وقد اشتد الزحام حولها ،
وإذا برجل قروي كبير ، يحمل فوق رأسه متاعه الكثير  ، ثم يتعثر في الزحام ، فيسقط فوق أختنا
في تمام ، و أخذت المسكينة تدفعه وتصرخ ، والمسكين لا يدري كيف التصرف ..؟!!

فلما أقاموه من فوقها ، أخذ يتعذر لها ،  و يربّت بيديه على كتفها ...!!

فكانت تدفع يده وقد زاد صراخها ، تحذره  من محاولة  لمسها ...!!

والمسكين لا يفهم سبب هياجها ، ولا يفقه  كلامها  من شديد  صراخها ...!!

فاختلط عليه أمره ، ولم يدر ما عليه فعله ، فهداه عقله أن يحاول تهدئتها وهو يعيد التربيت بيده على كتفها ...!!

 فيزداد ويزداد هياجها ، و يعلو  في الجو نشيجها ...!!

 وكذا ظل الأمر ، حتى انتبه القوم ،  وفي الأخير :
 حملوه من أمامها ، وقد بُح  من الصراخ صوتها ....!!


 وكنت  أراقب من بعيد ، بين تبسم وحزن وإرهاق شديد ...!!


وفي الأخير :  تحركت السيارة بنا  ، وقد أحاطوني بكل أمتعتهم الممكنة  ...!!


فكنت أتنفس بصعوبة ، وأنا بين تلك الأمتعة محجوبة ...!!


وأخيرا : وصلنا إلى السفينة المعنية  ، فترجلنا و قد شعرت بشيء من الأمل والحرية ...!!


توجه ركبنا إلى باطن السفينة ، فإذا بشاحنات كثيرة و عظيمة ....!!


 كانت الحركة في باطن السفينة على قدم وساق  ، و كادت إحدى الشاحنات تطأ إحدى الرفيقات  ...!!


  وبألطاف من إلهنا الرحمن  ، حملها بعضهم من أمام عجلات الشاحنة  بالكاد في  ثوان ...!!


 فأخذت أحدث نفسي وأنا مروعة  حزينة : أكل تلكم  الأثقال معنا  في ذات  السفينة   ...!!




 و ...... يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

69 - وحدث  في السفينة .....!!



 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 أخذ منا التعب كل مأخذ ،  فأبينا  أن نتخذ مكانا عاما كمجلس ،  وأخذ كل منا عن مقصورة يبحث   ...!!


 فعرضنا ما معنا من غال ونفيس ؛  علّنا على مكان مستور عن أعين  الخلق نحوذ ....!!



 فلم يكن في  طوق أحدنا الجلوس في الطرقات ، بعد كل ما مر بنا من أحداث  وصعوبات ...!!


 وبدأنا نتبادل العتاب و اللوم :  لِمَ لمْ يحجز من أتى ببطاقات السفر  لنا مقصورات للنوم ....!!


فكان الجواب : يا قومنا قلنا لكم : أبوا ثم أبوا علينا ، قالوا : تلك أمور لا تكون إلا على متن السفينة ...!!


 وإذا ببعض من سبقونا يأتون ليخبرونا : إنه لا مكانا يأوينا   ....!!


قالوا وهم يلومننا على التأخير :  قد امتلأ حتى سطح السفينة بالخلق الكثير ...!!


وكذا كل مكان مستور ، حتى على مثل مكاننا حين أتينا لم يتم  العثور ...!!


فأسقط في أيدينا ، و قلوبنا مثقلة حزينة ...!!


فقال أحدهم : بالله لا تفقدوا الأمل ، هلموا إلى البحث والتنقيب والعمل ...!!


فأخذ كل منا وهو حامل لمتاعه ، يبحث وينقب عن مأوى له ولإخوانه ...!!


وكانت السفينة كبيرة كبيرة :  متشابكة الطرقات ، متشابهة الممرات ، مكتظة بالخلق والشاحنات ...!!


ظللنا هكذا ندور وندور فيما حولنا ، ثم نعود لذات مكاننا ...!!


وبدأت أفقد القدرة على التماسك والاتزان ، فقد اشتد بي الإرهاق و الدوار والغثيان ...!!


فمع ارتفاع الرطوبة  وشديد التعرق  صعب عليّ التنفس ، واتنابني شعور بالاختناق والتيبس ...!!


فجرت دموعي وأن أدعو الإله : أن يمدني بعونه  جلّ في علاه ...!!


فكنت أسير مستندة إلى الجدر ، ولم أستطع في البحث أن أستمر ...!!


ومن أحد الطوابق أشار إلينا أحدهم بيده  ؛  لنلحق جميعا بطابقه ...!!


فأخبرتني  رفيقتي  وقد  كنت على الجدار مسندة  رأسي  ،  أبكي بصمت أناجي ربي ....!!


فاستعنت بالله وحملت حقيبتي ، ثم سرت في خطوات مضطربة أتابع رُفقتي ...!!


وحين بدأنا نصعد الدرج الضيق بعناء ، انتابني - على ما يبدو - شبه إغماء ...!!


تمسكت بالسور المحيط  بالدرج ، وأنا في شدة الإعياء  أتنفس بمشقة وحرج  ...!!


كنت للصاعدين ورائي حابسة  ، ولولا حثهم لي لأهويت جالسة ...!!


  وكنت  أسير بقوة الدفع ، وقد كدت - حقا - أفقد الوعي ...!!


 ضاقت علي الأنفاس ، وتنامى عندي الشعور بفقد الإدراك والإحساس ...!!



 وما كدت  أصل إلى أعلى الدرج    ،  إلا وأمتعتي من يدي سقطت   ...!!


 حينها غليني  الغثيان  و قُطعت أنفاسي لثوان  ، فسارعت أرفع حجاب وجهي ،  أقاوم أقاوم خروج قيئي  ؛   أحاول عبّ بعض الهواء  عساني أنجو من السقوط   في الإغماء  ...!!




و .............. يتبــــــــــــ  ع .

----------


## أم هانئ

70  -  وأخيرا في  المقصورة ....!!



 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 فما إن وصل إلى صدري بعض الهواء ، وغاب عني قليلا شبح الإغماء إلا وتحاملت لأبتعد عن تلكم الأنحاء ...!!


 مشيت وكأن في قدمي عظيم أثقال ، حتى وصلت إلى ممر خال...!!


ثم استسلمت طوعا إلى جاذبية الأرض ، فأهويت إليها ثم تمددت ...!!


ثم وبشدة أغمضت عيني ؛ عسى الشعور  بالدوار  يزايلني ...!!


خفّت إليّ رفيقتي  ، وقد هالها التردي الشديد لحالتي ...!!


بحنو بالغ انحنت عليّ ، وبيديها أمسكت كلتا يدي ...!!
 قالت : أخيتي تماسكي قليلا ، فقد جاءت البشرى أخيرا : 
وجدنا بفضل الله مقصورات خالية ، وإجراءات الحجز للجميع سارية ...!!


فتجدد لدي الرجاء ، وإن لم أستطع الانكفاف عن النشيج و البكاء ...!!


ثم قلت لها في وهن : الحمد لله الكريم ذي المنن ، إلا أنني لن أستطيع الحراك
أعلميني - فضلا - إذا أنهيتم الحجز  وأتممتم الاتفاق ...!!


فتركتني و ذهبت ، وبعد دقائق طويلة مرت :
- جاءت إليّ أمي ، قالت : بنيتي هلمي ...!!


- قلت : أمي إلى أينَ ؟!

- قالت : إلى مقصورتنا ...!!

فعلى نفسي تحاملت ، وبمعاونتها نهضت ،  ثم بشق النفس إلى مقصورتنا القريبة وصلت ...!!


و بباسم الله دخلت ، ثم بكامل ثيابي على الفراش تمددت ، وعن كامل وعيي غبت ..!!



ثم أفقت على شديد اهتزاز واضطراب  في المكان  ، برق و رعد و سيول و عظيم موج و عدم ســــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــل  ام ...!!




 و.............. يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــع .

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

أحسن للهُ إليكِ أم هانئٍ .. متابعةٌ لكِ هنا وفي الملتقى  :Smile:

----------


## أم هانئ

> أحسن للهُ إليكِ أم هانئٍ .. متابعةٌ لكِ هنا وفي الملتقى



 جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة 

حي هلا بك هنا وهناك كم يسعدنا كريم متابعتك أخية .

----------


## أم هانئ

71- في قلب العاصفة ...!!


تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 أفقت من غيبتي على عاصفة عاتية تحيط  بسفينتي ...!!


 وكلعبة في مهب الرياح ، من السحر وحتى الصباح ..!!


أتصلت المياه من السماء إلى البحر ، سيول وموج وظلمة كالقبر ...!!


تارة ترتفع السفينة إلى عل ، وتارة تهوي بنا إلى الأسفلِ ...!!


حينا هزيم الرعد يصم الآذان ، وحينا  يطغى البرق على نور المكان ...!!


وكأننا في أهوج أرجوحة ، تكاد أمعاؤنا تخرج من أفواهنا المفتوحة ...!!


أصبنا  جميعا بدوار البحر ، إلا أبي فقد كان متماسكا و بخير ...!!


فقد اعتاد ركوب البحار ، ولم يشكُ - أبدا -  من اضطراب أو دوار ...!!


ظل - حفظه الله - يساعد الجميع ، يوزع أقراص الدوار بإتقان سريع ..!!


عاونني وأمي على الوضوء في الفرش ، وبعد صلاة الفجر تركنا وخرج ...!!


ذهب يتفقد  كل الأفراد ، فوجد أحدهم تائه في الطرقات ، فأعاده إلى مقصورة الأولاد ...!! 


ووجد أحدهم يبحث عن طبيب السفينة لشكوى لديه ، فاصطحبه إليه ،  ولازمه حتى اطمأن عليه ...!!


ثم وجد بعض رجال رفقتنا يبحثون  عن أحد الشيوخ ناقصا من عدتنا    ...!!


قالوا : لم نره أبدا على متن السفينة ، فقدناه مذ كنا في  تلك المدينة ...!!


فذهبوا جميعا  يبحثون ، و على سطح السفينة  بنقبون  ،  و في ممراتها عنه  يفتشون  ...!!


كان البحث مضنيا ، وفي الأخير وجدوه في جانب من السطح متجمدا باكيا ...!!


كانت ثيابه مشبعة بالماء ، وشفتيه مرتعشة  زرقاء ...!!


حُمّ العجوز  بقدر من الله  ، فحملوه إلى الطبيب ليراه ...!!


فأسعفه ببعض الدواء ، وجرده من ملابسه الغارقة بالماء ...!!


وبينما نحن على تلك  الحال ، إذا بمكبر الصوت  ينقل قول  أحد الرجال  :


إلى الجميع هذه الأنباء ، ستستمر العاصفة حتى المساء...!!


وبين فينة و فينة نسمع تلك المكبرات  العالية  :


تنادي على ذاك  القبطان ، أو تستدعي البحار فلان ...!!


ثم تنعي إلى السامعين  وفاة إحدى أو  أحد الراكبين ...!! 


ثم تتبع ذلك ببعض التعليمات عن كيفية تفادي دوار البحر والاضطرابات ...!!


وفي الأخير :
 تكرر ثم تكرر علينا بعض التفاصيل  عن كيفية استخدام أدوات النجاة 
 إذا ما تعرضت السفينة لغرق لا قدر  الله ....!!!



و .................. يتبــــــــــــ  ــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

72 -  ( أم من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
 و يجعلكم خلفاء الأرض أإله مع الله قليلا ما تذكرون ) النمل / 62  





 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 وظللت سحابة يومي باكية ، يغلب على ظني أني هالكة شاكية ...!!


 وزاد نحيبي  يا نفسي ألا فتوبي ، فها هم القوم تغرقهم ذنوبي ...!!


 أبتقصيري أقابل ربي بلا عمل صالح يصحبني ...!!


 أيكون قبري في البحر ، أغرقا ينتهي كذا العمر ....!!


ثم عنّ لي أن  دعاء المضطر يرفعه الرب  ،  فيسبجيب سبحانه كاشفا  السوء والكرب ....!!


فأخلصت لربي الدعاء ، معلق قلبي برب السماء (1) ...!!


و ما فترت عن الحوقلة والاستغفار ، وترديد كلمة التوحيد حتى انقضى النهار ...!! 


أما عن الصلاة فقد حاولت  أداءها قائمة (2) مستندة إلى الجدار ، أو متمسكة بقائم للفراش قريبا بالجوار
( 3) ...!!


إلا أنني لم أستطع الصلاة إلا على جنب في الفرش ملقاة (  4 ) ...!!


فقد كانت السفينة كالأرجوحة الهوجاء ، شديدة الاضطراب بتدافع الريح و الماء ...!!


وفي وقت متأخر من ذلك المساء سكنت العاصفة ، فاطمأنت بعض الشيء قلوبنا الواجفة ...!!


 سكنت العاصفة بفضل من الله ، وامتن علينا سبحانه بهبة  النجاة ...!!


   ومتأخرا جدا  جاء أبي  إلينا   ، وأخذ يقص  ما مرّ به علينا  ....!!


وأذكر أنه قال ضاحكا : اشتكى بعض ساكني السطح من العم رفعت :
 ذلك الشيخ  الذي وجدناه في جانب من السطح كالمتجمد   ..!!


قالوا : لقد كان ذلك العجوز يجوب السطح وحده ، وفي يده كرسي من الحديد يجره خلفه ...!!


ولما كان سطح السفينة يعج بالأمتعة والناس ، كان كرسيه يضربهم بشكل حاد قاس ...!!


فكان من يفترشون الأرض ممن يمر بجوارهم  يتأذون وإليه يشتكون :
ألا تنتبه يا عم :  فإن كرسيك بعضنا يخدش و بعضنا بقسوة يصدم  ...!!


فكان يجيبهم بغيظ  و جِد : ألا يكفي أنكم تحتلون كل الأرض ، يقول ذلك وهو  يرفع كرسيه بحنق ،  ثم يضرب به من يشكو إليه بعمد ...!!




 و ..... يتبــــــــــــ  ــع .



--------------------------------------------------------------

(1) - ( أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنّ الْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَةِ  اللّهِ لِيُرِيَكُمْ مّنْ آيَاتِهِ إِنّ فِي ذَلِكَ لاَيَاتٍ لّكُلّ  صَبّارٍ شَكُورٍ * وَإِذَا غَشِيَهُمْ مّوْجٌ كَالظّلَلِ دَعَوُاْ اللّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدّينَ فَلَمّا نَجّاهُمْ إِلَى الْبَرّ فَمِنْهُمْ مّقْتَصِدٌ وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَآ إِلاّ كُلّ خَتّارٍ كَفُورٍ )  لقمان / 32



(2) - سئل صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصلاة في السفينة فقال : صل فيها قائما إلا أن تخاف الغرق
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: أصل صفة الصلاة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/101
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح على شرط مسلم 


 (3)- قدمت الرقة فقال لي بعض أصحابي هل لك في رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال قلت غنيمة فدفعنا إلى وابصة قلت لصاحبي نبدأ فننظر إلى دله  فإذا عليه قلنسوة لاطئة ذات أذنين وبرنس خز أغبر وإذا هو معتمد على عصا في صلاته فقلنا بعد أن سلمنا فقال حدثتني أم قيس بنت محصن أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أسن وحمل اللحم اتخذ عمودا في مصلاه يعتمد عليه
الراوي: هلال بن يساف المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 948
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

** فائدة : ترجم لهذين الحديثين معا الشيخ  الألباني رحمه الله بــــ ( الصلاة في السفينة ) في كتابه صفة الصلاة فكنت  أتعجب من مناسبة ذكر حديث اعتماد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على عمود
في الصلاة تحت هذه الترجمة ، ثم علمت بعدُ أن راكب السفينة قد يجد في نفسه حرجا من الاتكاء
على شيء حال صلاته قائما لاضطراب حركة السفينة فكان ذكر مثل هذا الحديث الصحيح
في محله ليعلم بالجواز  ويرتفع عنه الحرج .





(4)- كانت بي بواسير ، فسألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصلاة ، فقال : صل قائما ، فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا ، فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب .
الراوي: عمران بن حصين المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1117
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح]

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ياالله ما أروع ما خطت يداكِ

جزاكِ الله خير الدنيا والآخرة.

واصلي وصلك الله بطاعته ورضوانه.

----------


## أم هانئ

> ياالله ما أروع ما خطت يداكِ
> 
> جزاكِ الله خير الدنيا والآخرة.
> 
> واصلي وصلك الله بطاعته ورضوانه.


ووصلك وبارك فيك وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة أم عبد الرحمن

الحمد لله أن هناك من يستفيد مما أكتب نسأل الله النفع والقبول آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

73- عمــــرة وحمـــل ....!!




  تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



 مرت باقي أيامنا على متن  السفينة في هدوء وسكينة ..!!


كان جميع أفراد الرفقة ، يتبادلون الزيارات يتمتعون بالخلطة ...!!


توطدت أواصر الصداقة بين المحارم ، وظلوا يتمازحون بمزاج سالم ...!!


وكان أبي بادي البِشر بصحبتهم ،   وصارت كلمتي : ( اصبر واحتسب ) مزحتهم  ....!!


فكان أبي  ينادي على أصغرهم سنّا  ، فلما يأتي إليه عدوا  يظن أنه  في حاجته 

ثم يفاجأ بأن أبي ما أراد إلا ممازحته ( اصبر واحتسب ) فقط يقول له    ...!!


 كانوا يطوفون في السفينة ، ويتجالسون في استراحتها بدَعة وسكينة ...!!


أما الأخوات فكن لبعضهن زائرات ، وفي حالهن منشغلات ...!!


بينما لازمتُ فراشي كل الوقت ، حتى عارضني أبي وأمي وكل أحد ...!!


كانوا يحثونني على التجوال في السفينة ، أو الاجتماع بالأخوات في جلسة حميمة ...!!


 و قد  رأوا جميعا  كم  ساءت حالتي ، وفقدت أوكدت جميع قوتي ...!!


فكنت موضعا  لشفقة الجميع ،  وقد  بدا عليّ  تدهور مريع ...!!


فكانت الأخوات يتفقدنني ، وعلى صحبتهن يوما أجبرنني ...!!


ثم أخذن يطوّفن بي في الطرقات  ، لنتفقد ونحيي جميع الرفيقات ...!!


وبالفعل كنا نزورهن ؛  نحيهن  و نطمئن على حالهن ...!!


وفي الأخير : 
أجلسنني في مقصورة تضم بعض المقربات ، نتناقش ونتمازح ونتبادل القصص والحكايات ...!!


ثم تحلقن في حلقة للتلاوة ، وطلبت مني معلمة القرآن القراءة مجودة بطلاوة ...!!


فحاولت التعذر ، إلا أنها لم تقبل ...!!


فلما شرعت أقرأ وردي  ، شرعت - حفظها الله - تصوّب لي ...!!


فلما أتممت توجهت إليها وقلت : سبحان الله !!  لم كلما قرأت لنفسي ، 
ظننت أن صوت الشيخ فلان يشبه صوتي ...!!


فأغرقن جميعا في الضحك ، و عقبت المعلمة : هذا بنيتي محض وهمك ...!!


- ثم قالت إحداهن : انتهى وقت المسح على الجوربين ، ولم أتذكر إلا بعد أن صليت فرضين ...!!

- فسألتها : و ما فعلت ...؟!

- قالت : لا شيء ...!!

- قلت لها : سبحان الله ! كان عليك إعادة الوضوء والصلاة ...!!

-قالت بعجب شديد  : أولم يرفع الله القلم عن المخطئ  الناسي (1) إذن فلم أعيد  ...؟ !!

- قلت : نعم الإثم مرفوع بالخطأ أو النسيان ، بينما مازالت ذمتك منشغلة ويلزمك الفرضان (2) ...!!  


فأقرتني الرفيقات بجد  بعد أخذ ورد و قليل من النقاش والسرد ...!!


- ثم أخذن  يمازحنني : هنيئا لك يا أخت ،  كلنا عدنا  بعمرة فقط  ، بينما زادك الله بحملِ  لولد ...!!



  و ......    يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــع .



----------------------------------------------------------------

(1)- ( إن الله تجاوز عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه )
الراوي: أبو ذر الغفاري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1675
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 



(2)- قال الشيخ العثيمين في شرحه  للحديث التاسع والثلاثين التجاوز عن الخطأ  والنسيان 

 في شرح : ( أحاديث الأربعين النووية)

الفصل الأول‏:‏ في الخطأ والنسيان:

( الخطأ‏:‏ هو أن يقصد بفعله شيئًا فيصادف فعله غير ما قصده مثل أن يقصد  قتل كافر فصادف قتله مسلمًا والنسيان أن يكون ذاكرًا لشيء فينساه عند الفعل  وكلاهما معفو عنه يعني أنه لا إثم فيه ولكن  رفع الإثم لا ينافي أن يترتب على نسيانه حكم كما أن من نسي الوضوء وصلي  ظانا أنه متطهر فلا إثم عليه بذلك ثم إن تبين له أنه كان قد صلى محدثا فإن  عليه الإعادة... ) انتهـى .

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

متاااااابعة أختي الغالية أم هانئ حفظكِ ربي رعاك

----------


## أم هانئ

> متاااااابعة أختي الغالية أم هانئ حفظكِ ربي رعاك


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك على كريم متابعتك أختنا الكريمة أم حمزة .

----------


## أم هانئ

74 - في المينـــــــاء ...!!



تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :



وفي الأخير وصلت سفينتنا إلى الميناء قبيل الفجر بقليل ...!!


ولكنهم لم يأذنوا لنا بمغادرة السفينة إلا بعد ساعات قليلة ...!!


جمعنا أمتعتنا ، وإلى مغادرة الميناء تطوق قلوبنا ...!!


وهطلت دموعي حين وطأت قدماي أرض الميناء ، وتنسمت بقوة عبير الهواء ...!!


أمّلت أن يكون وصولنا إلى ميناء بلدنا نهاية لشقائنا وعذابنا ...!!


ولكنه - وبكل أسف - كان وهما ،  فلم يكن إلا شقاءً متواصلا استغرق يوما ...!!


مضى اليوم بين زحام شديد ، و تباطؤ من العاملين فريد ، وبرد قارص ومحيط ...!!


ولم يكن بي من حول ولا قوة ، لذا تنحيت جانبا ولم أشاركهم مرة ....!!


ولما كنت دائما عطشى ، أمّلت أن ماء بلدي قد يكون مختلفا ...!!


ولكنه كان محض وهم ، فما إن قربته إلا و غلبني القيء ...!!


فأسرعتْ إلي أمي ، تحنو عليّ محاولة التخفيف عني ...!!


فقلت لها : فضلا دعيني أنام أرضا ...!!


فارقدتني في جانب من الميناء ، و دثرتني كثيرا بالغطاء ...!!


حينها تمنيت أن أفقد وعيي ، ولا أفيق إلا في فراش بيتي ...!!


وحينما ولّى النهار ، و أشتد على نفسي طويل الانتظار ، توجهت إلى الله بالدعاء ، أن يرحمني من ذلك البلاء ...!!


وجاء أبي ليعلمني أنه أتم الاجراءات ، فتهللت آملة في النجات ...!!


قلت له برجاء : هيا إذن نغادر الميناء ...!!


قال بجد : ولكن باقي الرفقة لم يتموا بعد ، ألا نعاونهم أو ننتظرهم بعض الوقت ...!!


قلت له : ولم ننتظرهم !! هيّا نرحل يسر الله أمرهم ...!!


فقال مغضبا : ألم يكن بيننا عشرة  ... عجبا ...!!


فأخذت أتوسل إليه ، وهو يأبى  صاما عن رجائي  أذنيه ...!!


فاضطررت إلى طويل الانتظار ، أعاني وطأة البرد والغثيان و شديد الدوار ...!!




و..... يتبــــــــــــ  ـــــع .

----------


## أم هانئ

75 - في الطريق إلى العاصمة ....!!




 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


 فاضطررت إلى طويل الانتظار ، أعاني وطأة البرد والغثيان و شديد الدوار ...!!


 وحين كادت الشمس تغيب عن السماء ،  اجتمع الرفقاء خارج الميناء ....!!


 ولما لم نجد حافلة  تكفي الجميع  ، صاروا يتباحثون بشكل سريع ...!!


وهنا انسحب اثنان ، قالا : سننصرف إلى غير العاصمة الآن ...!! 


وبقي تسعة عشر فردا ، كلهم يرجون حلا ....!!


ولأنني كنت أتوقع ألا نجد حافلة تجمعنا ، كان رجائي لأبي ألا يؤخرنا ...!!


ووقع القوم في حيص بيص ، بينما كدت أفقد القدرة على الصمود في النفْس ...!!


وفي الأخير : تم الاتفاق مع سيارتين إحداهما تقل سبعة منا ، على أن يستقل الأخرى باقي رفقتنا ...!!


فسارعت أستقل السيارة الصغرى ، لأنها الأرفق سيرا ...!!


وبعد مرور بعض الوقت ، ظننت أنه قد استقر الأمر ، فإذا بأبي يأبى  ركوب السيارة الصغيرة معي ...!!


قال : سأستقل السيارة الأخرى مع من أحبهم  ، فإما أن تنتقلي أو سأتركك وأركب معهم ...!!


قلت : السيارة الكبيرة تسير باضطراب ، ثم كيف أسافر ومحرمي قد غاب ...!!


قال : سنجعل السيارتين متلازمتين ...!!


قلت : وما أدراني ما قد يحدث في الطريق ، وفيه قد يضيع الرفيق من الرفيق ...!!


 وفي الأخير : وبعد نقاش بين الجميع طويل ،  ركب أبي  السيارة متغيظا ،  حينها استطاع الجميع تنفسا ...!!


 و بدأ الركب  يشق الطريق  ،  وإذا بأذان المغرب يسمعه الفريق ...!!


ثم كان  هذا الحوار : 
- ألا نقف لنصلي المغرب في مسجد بالجوار ...؟!


- ولم لا ننوي جمع تأخير (1) ،  فمن المشقة وقف المسير (2) ...؟!


-  هبوا أننا انتوينا التأخير والجمع ، فهل سنصلي قصرا في بيوتنا  أم نُتم (3)...؟!


- بل نجمع ونُتم ، بذا قضى الأمر ...!!



و........... يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــع .


-----------------------------------------------------------

   قال الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله - في كتابه :الشرح الممتع على زاد المستقنع -
 المجلد الرابع / باب صلاة أهل الأعذار 


(1) - قوله:
 وَإِنْ جَمَعَ فِي وَقْتِ الثَّانِيَةِ: اشْتُرِطَ نِيَّةُ الجَمْعِ فِي  وَقْتِ الأُوْلَى إِنْ لَمْ يَضِقْ عَنْ فِعْلِهَا، وَاسْتِمْرَارُ  العُذْرِ إِلَى دُخُولِ وَقْتِ الثَّانِيَةِ.

قوله: «وإن جمع في وقت الثانية اشترط نية الجمع في وقت الأولى» أي:  إذا نوى الجمع في وقت الثانية، فيشترط أن ينوي الجمع في وقت الأولى، لأنه  لا يجوز أن يؤخر الصلاة عن وقتها بلا عذر إلا بنية الجمع حيث جاز.

ودليل عدم جواز تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها: أن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم حدد الصلوات في أوقات معينة ، فلا يجوز أن تؤخر الصلاة الأولى عن وقتها إلا بنية الجمع حيث وجد سببه، فلا بد من نية الجمع قبل خروج وقت الأولى.



( 2 ) - ودليل ذلك ما يلي:

1 ـ عموم قول الله تعالى: {{يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ  يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ}} [البقرة: 185] وقوله: {{وَمَا جَعَلَ  عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ}} [الحج: 78] .

2 ـ حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: «جمع النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم في  المدينة بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء من غير خوف ولا مطر» قالوا:  فإذا انتفى الخوف والمطر، وهو في المدينة انتفى السفر أيضاً، ولم يبق إلا  المرض، وقد يكون هناك عذر غير المرض، ولكن  ابن عباس: «سئل لماذا صنع ذلك؟ قال: أراد أن لا يحرج أمته» أي: أن لا  يلحقها حرج في عدم الجمع، ومن هنا نأخذ أنه متى لحق المكلف حرج في ترك  الجمع جاز له أن يجمع، ولهذا قال المؤلف: «ولمريض يلحقه بتركه مشقة».

وفهم من قول المؤلف: أنه لو لم يلحقه مشقة، فإنه لا يجوز له الجمع وهو كذلك.

فإذا قال قائل: ما مثال المشقة؟ قلنا: المشقة أن يتأثر بالقيام والقعود إذا فرق الصلاتين، أو كان يشق عليه أن يتوضأ لكل صلاة.. والمشقات متعددة.

فحاصل القاعدة فيه: أنه كلما لحق الإِنسان مشقة بترك الجمع جاز له الجمع حضراً وسفراً.



 (3)- ..... الجواب: يصلّيها أربعاً؛ لأن علة القصر السفر وقد زال.

فإذا قال: قد دخل عليّ الوقت وأنا مسافر فوجبت علي مقصورة؟

فنقول: نعم وجبت عليك مقصورة؛ لأنك في سفر والآن ذمتك مشغولة بها، وما دامت  مشغولة فإنك إذا وصلت البلد وجبت عليك تامة، وبهذا نعرف: أن القول الصحيح  أن الإِنسان إذا دخل عليه الوقت وهو في البلد ثم سافر قبل أن يصلّي فله  القصر؛ لأنه سافر وذمته مشغولة بها والمسافر يقصر الصلاة، فالعبرة  في قصر الصلاة وعدمه... بفعل الصلاة لا بوقتها على القول الصحيح، فإذا دخل  عليك الوقت وأنت مسافر وقدمت البلد قبل الصلاة فصلّها أربعاً، وإذا دخل عليك الوقت وأنت مقيم وسافرت فصلّها ركعتين.....

مسألة: رجل مسافر ونوى جمع التأخير وخرج وقت الأولى،  وهو في السفر وقدم البلد في وقت الثانية فله الجمع؛ لأنه سوف يصلّي الأولى  ثم يصلّي الثانية، لكن لا يقصر؛ لأنه انتهى مبيح القصر وهو السفر.



http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/book...le_18060.shtml

----------


## أم هانئ

76 -   نقاش في السيارة ....!!




تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


 وفي طريقنا من الميناء إلى العاصمة كانت  وجوهنا  واجمة ...!!


الجمع ساكت ، كل فيما أهمه شارد ، رغم أن  مصابنا واحد ...!!


 حُرمنا الحج نعم حُرمنا الحج ، فهل ترانا نحصّل بنيتنا الأجر ...؟!!


وبينما  تجللنا السكينة و نفوسنا ثقيلة و وجوهنا حزينة ، إذا بعم رفعت * يحدثنا ويضحك :


 يا قومنا حمدا لله على السلامة ،  على سفرتنا  لم تأخذني ندامة ...!!


فأجابه أبي من الأمام : الحمد لله أن كل شيء عندك تمام ...!!


قال :  كم تمنيت  زيارة قبر الرسول ، وها قد زرته و تحقق المأمول ...!!


فأجابه أحدهم : الآن فقط علمتُ لما حُرمنا الحج : فنيتك شركية ، غير صالحة بالكلية ...!!


قال : وما جعل نيتي غير سوية ...؟!!


قال بترفق : يا عمنا علمنا ديننا استحباب  شد  الرحال لمسجد نبينا ، 
وليس لقبره تشد الرحال هذا باطل ومحال ...(1) !!


فقال العم : الحق لا أفقه كثيرا مما قلت ، ولكنني بزيارة المدينة سعدت ...!!


ثم إننا اعتمرنا ولله الحمد ، واستمتعنا بصحبتنا فوق الوصف والحد ...!!


ثم وجه الكلام من آخر السيارة لأبي : اصبر واحتسب أيها الشيخ الأبي ...!!


فضحك الجميع وتشاركوا المزاح ،  ثم  سمعت اسمي به يُصاح ...!!


قالت أخت العم رفعت وقد بجواره في الخلف استقرت :  الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله  أن عدنا ؛ لأجل  سلامة حمل ابنتنا ...!!


فاستحييت أن أجيب ،  وقد شرع  الجميع يدعون لي بالخير القريب ...!!


و في الطريق توقفت سيارتنا والسيارة الأخرى التي سبقتنا ،  ونزل أبي مع من نزل من الرجال يتفقدون الخبر ويستطلعون الحال ....!!


وقفوا بعض الوقت يتضاحكون ، ثم على سلوك أقصر الطرق وأوفقها للجميع يتفقون ...!!


وفي الأخير : وبعد وقت ليس بالطويل : دخلنا عاصمتنا العتيدة مرددين دعاء الإياب من سفرتنا الفريدة (2)...!!


وشرع الجميع يحمدون الله على السلامة ، ويتفقون على اللقاء والتواصل بصفاء وبلا ملامة ...!!


ووصل كل منا إلى بيته حاملا  ذكرى تلكم السفرة في قلبه ...!!


ولم تكن تدري تلك العجوز كم كانت  مصيبة   حين حمدت الله  على عودتنا  القريبة ...!!


ليس بشأني أنا - فقط  - كان ذلك من اللطف والخير ، بل لأن جميعهم   قد حدث لهم ما أكد هذا الأمر ...!!



و ............ يتبــــــــع .



------------------------------------------------------- 

* عم رفعت ذلك العجوز الذي تاه على سطح السفينة حين كانت العاصفة .

 
 (1)- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:  ( والعالم بالشريعة لا يقع في هذا، فإنه  يعلم أن الرسول قد استحب السفر إلى مسجده والصلاة فيه، وهو يسافر إلى  مسجده فكيف لا يقصد السفر إليه؟ فكل من علم ما يفعله باختياره فلا بد أن  يقصده، وإنما ينتفي القصد مع الجهل إما مع الجهل بأن السفر إلى مسجده مستحب  لكونه مسجده لا لأجل القبر، وإما مع الجهل بأن المسافر إنما يصل إلى  مسجده، فأما مع العلم بالأمرين فلا بد أن يقصد السفر إلى مسجده. ) انتهى  مجموع الفتاوى

** فتوى :

فضيلة الشيخ: سؤالي الأول: لو سمحت بعد أداء الحج أو العمرة ثم الذهاب إلى  المدينة المنورة ما هو الصواب أن نقول الذهاب للصلاة في مسجد النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أو زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

 فإن السنة هي قصد مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالزيارة وليس القبر  الشريف لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد،  المسجد الحرام ومسجدي هذا والمسجد الأقصى. متفق عليه.

فيقصد زيارة مسجد النبي وزيارة القبر تأتي تبعاً فهي مستحبة في حق من زار  مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو كان قريباً منه أما البعيد فليس له شد  الرحال إليه وبدون قصد زيارة المسجد، قال ابن تيمية: ولم يثبت عنه صلى الله  عليه وسلم حديث في زيارة قبره بل هذه الأحاديث التي تروى: من زارني وزار  أبي في عام واحد ضمنت له على الله الجنة. وأمثال ذلك كذب باتفاق، وقد كره  الإمام مالك -وهو أعلم الناس بحقوق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالسنة  التي عليها أهل مدينته من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم- كره أن يقال زرت قبر  رسول الله... وأما إذا سلمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا لا  يكره بالاتفاق كما في السنن عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ما من رجل  يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه. وكان ابن عمر يقول: السلام  عليك يا رسول الله السلام عليك يا أبا بكر السلام عليك يا أبتِ. انتهى.

فالسفر لزيارة قبور الأنبياء والصالحين بدعة لم يفعلها أحد من الصحابة ولا  التابعين ولا أمر بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا استحب ذلك أحد من  أئمة المسلمين، فمن اعتقد ذلك عبادة وفعله فهو مخالف للسنة ولإجماع الأئمة.  ذكره ابن تيمية عن أبي عبد الله ابن بطة في الإبانة الصغرى، وراجع في ذلك  فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 27/187.

قال ابن باز: ولو كان شد الرحال لقصد قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم أو غير قبره  مشروعاً لدل الأمة عليه وأرشدهم إلى فضله لأنه أنصح الناس وأعلمهم بالله.  انتهى. 


http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....ang=A&Id=54526



(2)- أن ابن عمر علمهم ؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا استوى  على بعيره خارجا إلى سفر ، كبر ثلاثا ، ثم قال : سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا  وما كنا له مقرنين . وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون . اللهم ! إنا نسألك في سفرنا  هذا البر والتقوى . ومن العمل ما ترضى . اللهم ! هون علينا سفرنا هذا .  واطو عنا بعده . اللهم ! أنت الصاحب في السفر . والخليفة في الأهل . اللهم !  إني أعوذ بك من وعثاء السفر ، وكآبة المنظر ، وسوء المنقلب ، في المال  والأهل وإذا رجع قالهن . وزاد فيهن آيبون ، تائبون ، عابدون ، لربنا حامدون
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1342
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

حمدا لله على سلامتهم
أسأل الله لهم حجة أخرى ثابتة وعوض خير آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> حمدا لله على سلامتهم
> أسأل الله لهم حجة أخرى ثابتة وعوض خير آمين


الحمد لله عوضهم  أخيتي سلمك الله من كل سوء .

----------


## أم هانئ

76 -   نقاش في السيارة ....!!




تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


 وفي طريقنا من الميناء إلى العاصمة كانت  وجوهنا  واجمة ...!!


الجمع ساكت ، كل فيما أهمه شارد ، رغم أن  مصابنا واحد ...!!


 حُرمنا الحج نعم حُرمنا الحج ، فهل ترانا نحصّل بنيتنا الأجر ...؟!!


وبينما  تجللنا السكينة و نفوسنا ثقيلة و وجوهنا حزينة ، إذا بعم رفعت * يحدثنا ويضحك :


 يا قومنا حمدا لله على السلامة ،  على سفرتنا  لم تأخذني ندامة ...!!


فأجابه أبي من الأمام : الحمد لله أن كل شيء عندك تمام ...!!


قال :  كم تمنيت  زيارة قبر الرسول ، وها قد زرته و تحقق المأمول ...!!


فأجابه أحدهم : الآن فقط علمتُ لما حُرمنا الحج : فنيتك شركية ، غير صالحة بالكلية ...!!


قال : وما جعل نيتي غير سوية ...؟!!


قال بترفق : يا عمنا علمنا ديننا استحباب  شد  الرحال لمسجد نبينا ، 
وليس لقبره تشد الرحال هذا باطل ومحال ...(1) !!


فقال العم : الحق لا أفقه كثيرا مما قلت ، ولكنني بزيارة المدينة سعدت ...!!


ثم إننا اعتمرنا ولله الحمد ، واستمتعنا بصحبتنا فوق الوصف والحد ...!!


ثم وجه الكلام من آخر السيارة لأبي : اصبر واحتسب أيها الشيخ الأبي ...!!


فضحك الجميع وتشاركوا المزاح ،  ثم  سمعت اسمي به يُصاح ...!!


قالت أخت العم رفعت وقد بجواره في الخلف استقرت :  الحمد لله ثم الحمد لله  أن عدنا ؛ لأجل  سلامة حمل ابنتنا ...!!


فاستحييت أن أجيب ،  وقد شرع  الجميع يدعون لي بالخير القريب ...!!


و في الطريق توقفت سيارتنا والسيارة الأخرى التي سبقتنا ،  ونزل أبي مع من نزل من الرجال يتفقدون الخبر ويستطلعون الحال ....!!


وقفوا بعض الوقت يتضاحكون ، ثم على سلوك أقصر الطرق وأوفقها للجميع يتفقون ...!!


وفي الأخير : وبعد وقت ليس بالطويل : دخلنا عاصمتنا العتيدة مرددين دعاء الإياب من سفرتنا الفريدة (2)...!!


وشرع الجميع يحمدون الله على السلامة ، ويتفقون على اللقاء والتواصل بصفاء وبلا ملامة ...!!


ووصل كل منا إلى بيته حاملا  ذكرى تلكم السفرة في قلبه ...!!


ولم تكن تدري تلك العجوز كم كانت  مصيبة   حين حمدت الله  على عودتنا  القريبة ...!!


ليس بشأني أنا - فقط  - كان ذلك من اللطف والخير ، بل لأن جميعهم   قد حدث لهم ما أكد هذا الأمر ...!!



و ............ يتبــــــــع .



------------------------------------------------------- 

* عم رفعت ذلك العجوز الذي تاه على سطح السفينة حين كانت العاصفة .

 
 (1)- قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:  ( والعالم بالشريعة لا يقع في هذا، فإنه  يعلم أن الرسول قد استحب السفر إلى مسجده والصلاة فيه، وهو يسافر إلى  مسجده فكيف لا يقصد السفر إليه؟ فكل من علم ما يفعله باختياره فلا بد أن  يقصده، وإنما ينتفي القصد مع الجهل إما مع الجهل بأن السفر إلى مسجده مستحب  لكونه مسجده لا لأجل القبر، وإما مع الجهل بأن المسافر إنما يصل إلى  مسجده، فأما مع العلم بالأمرين فلا بد أن يقصد السفر إلى مسجده. ) انتهى  مجموع الفتاوى

** فتوى :

فضيلة الشيخ: سؤالي الأول: لو سمحت بعد أداء الحج أو العمرة ثم الذهاب إلى  المدينة المنورة ما هو الصواب أن نقول الذهاب للصلاة في مسجد النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أو زيارة قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

 فإن السنة هي قصد مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالزيارة وليس القبر  الشريف لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد،  المسجد الحرام ومسجدي هذا والمسجد الأقصى. متفق عليه.

فيقصد زيارة مسجد النبي وزيارة القبر تأتي تبعاً فهي مستحبة في حق من زار  مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أو كان قريباً منه أما البعيد فليس له شد  الرحال إليه وبدون قصد زيارة المسجد، قال ابن تيمية: ولم يثبت عنه صلى الله  عليه وسلم حديث في زيارة قبره بل هذه الأحاديث التي تروى: من زارني وزار  أبي في عام واحد ضمنت له على الله الجنة. وأمثال ذلك كذب باتفاق، وقد كره  الإمام مالك -وهو أعلم الناس بحقوق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالسنة  التي عليها أهل مدينته من الصحابة والتابعين وتابعيهم- كره أن يقال زرت قبر  رسول الله... وأما إذا سلمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا لا  يكره بالاتفاق كما في السنن عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ما من رجل  يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه. وكان ابن عمر يقول: السلام  عليك يا رسول الله السلام عليك يا أبا بكر السلام عليك يا أبتِ. انتهى.

فالسفر لزيارة قبور الأنبياء والصالحين بدعة لم يفعلها أحد من الصحابة ولا  التابعين ولا أمر بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا استحب ذلك أحد من  أئمة المسلمين، فمن اعتقد ذلك عبادة وفعله فهو مخالف للسنة ولإجماع الأئمة.  ذكره ابن تيمية عن أبي عبد الله ابن بطة في الإبانة الصغرى، وراجع في ذلك  فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية 27/187.

قال ابن باز: ولو كان شد الرحال لقصد قبره صلى الله عليه وسلم أو غير قبره  مشروعاً لدل الأمة عليه وأرشدهم إلى فضله لأنه أنصح الناس وأعلمهم بالله.  انتهى. 


http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....ang=A&Id=54526



(2)- أن ابن عمر علمهم ؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا استوى  على بعيره خارجا إلى سفر ، كبر ثلاثا ، ثم قال : سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا  وما كنا له مقرنين . وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون . اللهم ! إنا نسألك في سفرنا  هذا البر والتقوى . ومن العمل ما ترضى . اللهم ! هون علينا سفرنا هذا .  واطو عنا بعده . اللهم ! أنت الصاحب في السفر . والخليفة في الأهل . اللهم !  إني أعوذ بك من وعثاء السفر ، وكآبة المنظر ، وسوء المنقلب ، في المال  والأهل وإذا رجع قالهن . وزاد فيهن آيبون ، تائبون ، عابدون ، لربنا حامدون
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1342
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح

----------


## أم هانئ

77- وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم ...!!



 تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :




ولم تكن تدري تلك العجوز كم كانت مصيبة حين حمدت الله على عودتنا القريبة ...!!


ليس بشأني أنا - فقط - كان ذلك من اللطف والخير ، بل لأن جميعهم قد حدث لهم ما أكد هذا الأمر ...!!


فـبعد قليل من عودتنا ، وقع فريسة للمرض  جل رفقتنا ...!!


فمن غائب عن وعيه في العناية المشددة ، و من محمومة حرارتها متقدة ...!!


وآخر يشكو قصورا في كليتيه ، بينما آخر يشكو التهابا في رئتيه ...!!


ورفيقة  تؤلمها بشدة أمعاؤها  ، ويشاركها في أعراض التسمم زوجها ...!!


والبقية : ما بين ضعف عام ، أو نزلة برد أو زكام ، ولا أذكر باقي ما تفشى فينا من الأسقام ...!!


فلزم الجميع الفراش : إما في البيت ، أو في مشفى عام أو خاص ...!!


وبعد قليل من الوقت عشناه ، قضى  ثلاثة من رفقتنا رحمهم  الإله ...!!


بينما باقي أشهر حملي عانيتُ ، وظللت هكذا حتى أذن الله لي و وضعتُ ...!!


ومن العجب أني لم أرزق بغير هذا الولد ؛  فلله وحده الحمد ...!!


الشاهد : أننا ظللنا جميعا شهورا نعاني ، آثار تلكم السفرة وخيبة الأماني ...!!


نعم كانت تلك سفرة عجب ، كم من الله علينا فيها من خير  وعلم  وتجربة وأدب  ...!!


ثم فيما بعد لما امتنََّ الله علينا وتدارسنا كتاب الحج من الفتح ، و غيره  من كتب الفقه ، حينها حمدنا الله بجد على رحمته سبحانه حين قدر علينا عدم  تمام الحج ، فكم كنا سنخطئ ونسيء بينما كنا نتوهم الإحسان والتوفيق ...!!


ثم امتن الله على جلنا بعد ، فرزقنا بفضله أداء فريضة  الحج ...!!


ذهب بعضنا فرادى ، بينما رُزق آخرون بعض صحبته المرادة ...!!


إلا أن حجتنا كانت - بفضل الله - بعد على علم ، بعيدة عن الشبهات ، وأبعد عن مخالفة أولى الأمر و التشكيك في صحة النيات ...!! (1)



 و..... يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــــــع بالخاتمة .

----------------------------------------------------------------

( 1)..... ووافقه عضــــو هيئة كبار العلماء الدكتور علي الحكمي على عدم  جواز التخلف في موسم العمرة رغبة في الحج، وأرجع عدم الجواز إلى  مخالـــفـــــة أنظمة ولي الأمر الذي يحرص عبر قراراته على ترتيب  حـيـــــاة الناس، مشيرا إلى أهمية اتباع الأنظمة حفاظا على الذين لم يتسن  لهم أداء الفريضة، منوها بالاعتقاد الخاطئ بجواز المخالفة قائلا: «يسهم ذلك  في التخفي عن الناس، والإثم ما حاك في نفسك، وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس».  وأضاف قائلا : هل يطمئن المخالف ويعيش بأمان عند فعله ذلك، مستشهدا بحديث  الرسول صلى الله عـلـيـه وسلم: (دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك)، لافـتـــا  إلى أن هــــذا العــمل يحوي مخالفــــات عدة، ـ غير التي وردت ـ كالإقامة  بطرق غير قانونية، والتوقـــع من المخالف ارتكاب الجرائم لعدم وجود هويات  تثبت شخصيته، وطالب باتباع الجميع للأنظمة، وعدم تعريض الإنسان نفسه لما لا  يجوز.
خداع للنفس
إلى ذلك أكد الداعية الإسلامي الدكتور علي المالكي، على وجوب التجرد من  النوايا المخالفة لمن أراد الحج، معتبرا المخالفة معصية، ربما يأثم الإنسان  عليها عند الله. وقال: «توقيع الحاج أو المعتمر على الأوراق بمثابة  المعاهدة»، مؤكدا عدم صحة نقض العهد وخصوصا في أهم أشهر الله، لافتا إلى أن  المخالف حجه صحيح وإن تخلله الإثم.
واستغرب المالكي، تغيير النيات رغم تأكيد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عليها  بقوله: (إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى فمن كانت هجرته إلى  الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله، ومن كانت هجرته إلى دنيا يصيبها أو  امرأة ينكحها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه) وقال: «من الخطأ أن يكون من بين  الحجيج الذين يباهي الله بهم ملائكته، من يخالف في الحج، كالذي يدخل بطرق  غير نظامية، ثم يرجو العودة كيوم ولدته أمه». واصفا كل من يرتكب هذه  المخالفات بالمخادع لنفسه وليس للذين آمنوا.
تجنب المتاهات
من جانبه، أشار عضو هيئة التدريس في جامعة القصيم الدكتور خالد المصلح إلى  ضرورة مراعاة الترتيبات التي تنظمها الجهات المختصة، منوها بأن مخالفة  القرارات تفوت على الشخص الحج المبرور، فليس كل حج صحيح يكون مبرورا، لافتا  إلى أن الحج للمستطيع، كما قال تعالى في الآية: (ولله على الناس حـــج  البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا)، وقوله سبحانه: (فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم)،  وعدد بعض الأضرار الناجمة عن التخلف، كجــرائم الســـرقات وأخذ المال بغير  حق، والسبب قلـــة ذات اليد، مـناديا بحفظ النفس، وعدم إدخالها في هذه  المتاهات، مشيرا إلى أضرار المخالفين على غيرهم، كأذية الحجاج والمعتمرين  بالسكنى في الطــــرقـــات، وتضييق المرافق، وخلص إلى القول: «الحج إن  اكتملت أركانه وواجباته، فهو صحيــــح، وإن حوى هذه المخالفة».





http://www.okaz.com.sa/new/Issues/20...0909443621.htm

----------


## حكمة

حياها الله الفاضلة أم هانئ 



> ولم تكن تدري تلك العجوز كم كانت مصيبة حين حمدت الله على عودتنا القريبة
> ...!!


لا أقول لكِ يا أختي كم من الوقت مضى عليّ وأنا أبحث عن تلك المصيبة !!
وكم من تساؤلات طرحتها على نفسي عن تلك المصيبة !!
وأخيرا وبعد تدقيق في الكلمة ومعناها أكتشفت بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى
أن مصيبة بمعنى محقة 
فضحكت ضحكة أيقظت بها من حولي    :Smile: ))))
غفر الله لي جهلي باللغة وأصلح لي أمري,,,,,
جعلك الله مباركة أينما كنتِ أم هانئ الحبيبة
متابعين ومستمتعين ..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حياها الله الفاضلة أم هانئ 
> 
> لا أقول لكِ يا أختي كم من الوقت مضى عليّ وأنا أبحث عن تلك المصيبة !!
> وكم من تساؤلات طرحتها على نفسي عن تلك المصيبة !!
> وأخيرا وبعد تدقيق في الكلمة ومعناها أكتشفت بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى
> أن مصيبة بمعنى محقة 
> فضحكت ضحكة أيقظت بها من حولي   ))))
> غفر الله لي جهلي باللغة وأصلح لي أمري,,,,,
> جعلك الله مباركة أينما كنتِ أم هانئ الحبيبة
> متابعين ومستمتعين ..


أضحك الله سنك أبدعتِ

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

في انتظار مسكِ الختام .. لقصة ألئك الأَلِبَّاءِ الكرام ..
أحسن الله إليكِ ( أم هانئٍ ) وزادكِ من قضلِه ..
أما الفاضلة ( حكمة ) فقد أدخلت عليَّ السرور والبهجه 
فأبديت النواجذ بل والأضراس من تلك الضحكه ..
فقد ذَكَّرتني بمواقفَ كثيرةٍ تحدثُ معي مشابهةً لماحدثَ معها وفقها الله ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> حياها الله الفاضلة أم هانئ 
> 
> لا أقول لكِ يا أختي كم من الوقت مضى عليّ وأنا أبحث عن تلك





> المصيبة !!
> وكم من تساؤلات طرحتها على نفسي عن تلك المصيبة !!
> وأخيرا وبعد تدقيق في الكلمة ومعناها أكتشفت بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى
> أن مصيبة بمعنى محقة 
> فضحكت ضحكة أيقظت بها من حولي   ))))
> غفر الله لي جهلي باللغة وأصلح لي أمري,,,,,
> جعلك الله مباركة أينما كنتِ أم هانئ الحبيبة
> متابعين ومستمتعين ..




كلمة مصيبة مؤنثة مصيب من الفعل أصاب

بوركت حكمتنا الغالية الخطأ مني أنا كان ينبغي أن أحسن اختيار الكلمة فأبتعد بها عن الشبهات .............. ابتسامة 



وعد الشيخ أبو إسحاق باركه الله تلك الكلمة من بين الكلمات التي فيها نوع إيهام
 ووجه تنقص  للمرأة فقال : 
هو مصيب و هي مصيبة / هو حي وهي حيّة / هو قاضي وهي قاضية / 
هو نائب في مجلس الشعب وهي نائبة / هو هاوٍ وهي هاوية .


جزيت خيرا على التنبيه ومستقبلا أنتبه إن شاء الله أحسن الله إليك .

----------


## أم هانئ

> في انتظار مسكِ الختام .. لقصة ألئك الأَلِبَّاءِ الكرام ..
> أحسن الله إليكِ ( أم هانئٍ ) وزادكِ من قضلِه ..
> أما الفاضلة ( حكمة ) فقد أدخلت عليَّ السرور والبهجه 
> فأبديت النواجذ بل والأضراس من تلك الضحكه ..
> فقد ذَكَّرتني بمواقفَ كثيرةٍ تحدثُ معي مشابهةً لماحدثَ معها وفقها الله ..


بورك في أهل شنقيط فبطلتهم القلب سعيد ........ ابتسامة

حياك الله أخيتي متابعتك تشرفني أحسن الله إليك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اقتباس

بورك في أهل شنقيط فبطلتهم القلب سعيد ........ ابتسامة

********************

أسعد الله قلبك في الدارين وبارك الله لنا في ما أسعده ... آمين

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> كلمة مصيبة مؤنثة مصيب من الفعل أصاب
> بوركت حكمتنا الغالية الخطأ مني أنا كان ينبغي أن أحسن اختيار الكلمة فأبتعد بها عن الشبهات .............. ابتسامة 
> وعد الشيخ أبو إسحاق باركه الله تلك الكلمة من بين الكلمات التي فيها نوع إيهام
> ووجه تنقص  للمرأة فقال : 
> هو مصيب و هي مصيبة / هو حي وهي حيّة / هو قاضي وهي قاضية / 
> هو نائب في مجلس الشعب وهي نائبة / هو هاوٍ وهي هاوية .
> جزيت خيرا على التنبيه ومستقبلا أنتبه إن شاء الله أحسن الله إليك .


مصيبة وحية وقاضية ! >> أضحك الله سنكِ وحفظ الله الشيخ وجزاه عنا خيرا




> بورك في أهل شنقيط فبطلتهم القلب سعيد ........ ابتسامة
> حياك الله أخيتي متابعتك تشرفني أحسن الله إليك


[cente]أحسنَ اللهُ إليكِ يافاضلةُ , أشكرُ لكِ حُسن ظنِّكِ ونبيل أخلاقكِ
وليس ذلك بغريبٍ عليكِ .. أدام اللهُ البهجةَ والسرورَ على قلبكِ 
وحياكِ ربي وزادكِ شرفا ورفعةً .. 
وأنا والله من أتشرف بكونِ مُعرفي يجتمعُ في صفحةٍ واحدةٍ مع معرفكِ[/center]

----------


## حكمة

> أما الفاضلة ( حكمة ) فقد أدخلت عليَّ السرور والبهجه 
> فأبديت النواجذ بل والأضراس من تلك الضحكه ..
> فقد ذَكَّرتني بمواقفَ كثيرةٍ تحدثُ معي مشابهةً لماحدثَ معها وفقها الله ..


حيّهلا باختنا الكريمة نسأل الله أن يديم عليكم البهجة والسرور ويلبسكم حلة السعادة والحبور..
نعم أختي الكريمة فــمثل تلك المواقف كثيرة ،،
حتى أننا وفي كثير من الأحايين - جهلا منا -(سامحنا الله )
نظلم صاحب الكلام ظنا منا أنه أخطأ في وضع الكلمة .. ونظن أننا على صواب .. الله المستعان
ترحيب خاص
 من أهل جدة لأختنا الفاضلة طويلبة شنقيطية.. حيهلا ويا مرحبا اشرقت وتعطرت الأرجاء : )

----------


## حكمة

> كلمة مصيبة مؤنثة مصيب من الفعل أصاب
> 
> بوركت حكمتنا الغالية الخطأ مني أنا كان ينبغي أن أحسن اختيار الكلمة فأبتعد بها عن الشبهات .............. ابتسامة 
> 
> 
> 
> وعد الشيخ أبو إسحاق باركه الله تلك الكلمة من بين الكلمات التي فيها نوع إيهام
>  ووجه تنقص  للمرأة فقال : 
> هو مصيب و هي مصيبة / هو حي وهي حيّة / هو قاضي وهي قاضية / 
> ...


 نعم أم هانئ الحبيبة .. جميل أن يتزين الكلام بمثل تلك المفردات فتجعلنا في حركة بحث عن المعنى وكأننا أمام تورية أحسنتِ فيها يا أم هانئ ونحن بدورنا استمتعنا بهكذا إيهام

-في الانتظار فعجلي علينا بالخاتمة يالحبيبة ؛؛

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

> حيّهلا باختنا الكريمة نسأل الله أن يديم عليكم البهجة والسرور ويلبسكم حلة السعادة والحبور..
> نعم أختي الكريمة فــمثل تلك المواقف كثيرة ،،
> حتى أننا وفي كثير من الأحايين - جهلا منا -(سامحنا الله )
> نظلم صاحب الكلام ظنا منا أنه أخطأ في وضع الكلمة .. ونظن أننا على صواب .. الله المستعان
> ترحيب خاص
>  من أهل جدة لأختنا الفاضلة طويلبة شنقيطية.. حيهلا ويا مرحبا اشرقت وتعطرت الأرجاء : )



آمين وإياكِ يافاضلة ..
أشكر لكِ ترحيبكِ الجميل .. جعلني الله عند ظنكن
ماشاء الله ( أهل جدة ) حياكِ الله ورفع قدركِ وأعلى منزلتكِ

..

أنتظر خاتمة الرحلةِ المرحة .. مع أختنا الكريمة وأستاذتنا الفاضلة أم صهيب

----------


## أم هانئ

> اقتباس
> 
> بورك في أهل شنقيط فبطلتهم القلب سعيد ........ ابتسامة
> 
> ********************
> 
> أسعد الله قلبك في الدارين وبارك الله لنا في ما أسعده ... آمين



وقلبك يا كريمة آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> نعم أم هانئ الحبيبة .. جميل أن يتزين الكلام بمثل تلك المفردات فتجعلنا في حركة بحث عن المعنى وكأننا أمام تورية أحسنتِ فيها يا أم هانئ ونحن بدورنا استمتعنا بهكذا إيهام
> 
> -في الانتظار فعجلي علينا بالخاتمة يالحبيبة ؛؛



بوركت أم بدر الكريمة ...

عذرا تأخرت حتى جاء الرزق من السماء .... ابتسامة

----------


## أم هانئ

> آمين وإياكِ يافاضلة ..
> أشكر لكِ ترحيبكِ الجميل .. جعلني الله عند ظنكن
> ماشاء الله ( أهل جدة ) حياكِ الله ورفع قدركِ وأعلى منزلتكِ
> 
> ..
> 
> أنتظر خاتمة الرحلةِ المرحة .. مع أختنا الكريمة وأستاذتنا الفاضلة أم صهيب



بورك فيك أخيتي أعتذر إن طال انتظارك ولكن والله لم يفتح الله علي بشيء إلا الآن 

فالحمد لله على رزقه أحسن الله إليك .

----------


## أم هانئ

الخــــــــاتمـ  ـــة ...



منذ  ما يزيد عن  الستة أشهر قدمنا بين يدي قصتنا هذه بقولنا :






> كم في القصص من عبر ، لمن تدبر و تأمل و صبر !!
> 
> فليس المقصود محض القص ، أو الوقوف على حدود الحكاية و النص
> 
> بل المراد الاتعاظ و الاعتبار  بما وقع  وجرت به الأقدار ...
> 
> 
> وفي هذه الصفحات ستقص علينا إحدى الصاحبات
> 
> بعض ما حدث معها من مواقف وطرائف و حكايات ...


 



وها قد أنهت صاحبتنا قصتها سائلة ربها  أن يحقق بغيتها  ..


  تقــــــــــول صـــــــاحبتنــ  ــــــــا :


انتهت أحداث قصتنا ، وسردت عليكم ما تيسر ذكره مما وقع لنا في سفرتنا ...!

فكانت كما رأيتن أحداثا عجيبة في سفرة متفردة غريبة ...!!


 ولا يفوتنا  في مثل هذا المقام أن نذكّر متابعينا الكرام :

- بأنه  ليس المراد محض القص للقص ...!

- وبأنه  لاينبغي الانشغال بمن هم أصحاب القصة  عن التأمل والاتعاظ  والعبرة ...!!

-  وكذا بأن العلم النافع على الحقيقة ليس محض ما نحصله ثم نختزنه في  ذاكرتنا من كثير أو قليل معلومات ، فالكيف لا الكم هو البغية و المراد  ...!!
-  فإن قال قائل :  وكيف نعلم ذلك وما القياس  ؟
-  قلنا :  لا يكون العلم نافعا إلا إذا طُبق في  الواقع المعاش ، فالعلم النافع  هو التطبيقات لا محض كم المعلومات ..!!




 ** ثم إن كان لتلك القصة في أنفس قارئها قبول ، فذلك لأنها حدث من واقع  حياتنا منقول ، لا دخل للخيال فيها ، فكما وقعتْ أحداثها أرويها ...!!


 كم و كم سأفتقد تلكم الصفحات والأخوات  بعد ألفة دامت لأيام وأشهر وساعات ...!!


ولكن كذا سنة الله في خلقه ، فلا مرد لقدره - سبحانه - وأمره ..!!


ثم عسانا نُرزق من المنان مرة ، بلقاء نقص فيه ما وقع لنا في سفرة الحجة
 فقد كانت - يعلم الله - عجيبة غريبة  فــذة ....!!


بورك في جميع من صبر علينا حتى أتممنا ، ويعلم الله أننا قدر طوقنا ما قصرنا ...!!




 و..... انتهــــــــــي .

----------


## حكمة

في أول صفحة من هذه السفرة بدأت أختنا الفاضلة بعد الحمد والثناء لله والصلاة على رسول الله
بــ انتظرونا 
ولم يأتي في البال أن انتظروناهذه سوف تأخذنا إلى أيام وأشهر ..!
كنا في شوق لكل يتبع يذكر في آخر صفحة تكتب ،
وأنا اليوم وهنا وفي الصفحة السابقة وقفت على قوسين هما :
الخاتمة في البداية 
و..... انتهى في آخر الحديث
ومسافة ما يقارب الستة أشهر مابين انتظرونا الأولى ... وانتهى ..
تبارك الرحمن ؛
تذكرت تلك الأيام التي عشناها مع الحبيبة ومسيرة أيام وأشهر
سافرنا معها في عمرة أخذنا منها العبرة 
فوائد وأحكام ، وطرائف ، 
افراح وأطراح ،،
عشنا البسمة ، وعشنا الغصة
وكأننا تماما معها ..
كان انسكاب حرف من القلب (قلبها)
فمكان إلا أن يرتشفه القلب...( ترتشفه قلوبنا)
هل نحزن على انتهى تلك السفرة والتي ختمتها  أختنا الحبيبة 
بكلمة و.... انتهى !!!
حيث أذرفت الدموع من المآقي بهذا الانتهاء ..
لا... بل سنقيم الاحتفال 
تكريم واحتفاء ....
جعلكِ ربي مباركة أختنا الحبيبة أينما كنتِ ..
حياكِ أخيتي وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أم هانئ

> في أول صفحة من هذه السفرة بدأت أختنا الفاضلة بعد الحمد والثناء لله والصلاة على رسول الله
> بــ انتظرونا 
> ولم يأتي في البال أن انتظروناهذه سوف تأخذنا إلى أيام وأشهر ..!
> كنا في شوق لكل يتبع يذكر في آخر صفحة تكتب ،
> وأنا اليوم وهنا وفي الصفحة السابقة وقفت على قوسين هما :
> الخاتمة في البداية 
> و..... انتهى في آخر الحديث
> ومسافة ما يقارب الستة أشهر مابين انتظرونا الأولى ... وانتهى ..
> تبارك الرحمن ؛
> ...


أحسن الله إليك أختنا الكريمة حكمة الحق تركت التعليق كل ذلك الوقت

عجزا مني عن إيجاد ما يناسب للرد على ما تفضلت به وإلى الآن لا أجد ما أقول !!

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ولست أهلا لما تفضلت به ولكنه نبع من جمال العين الناظرة .

غفر الله لي ولك آمين .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

موضوع شيق جدا لي عودة لتكملته بعون الله

----------


## أم هانئ

> موضوع شيق جدا لي عودة لتكملته بعون الله


جزاك الله خيرا 
يسر الله أمرك أختنا الكريمة

----------


## لجين الندى

وأخيرا .. أنهيت القصة ..
فقد قرأت جزء منها ثم انقطعت .. ولذلك أعدت قراءتها ..
ولم أشعر بنفسي الا وقد وصلت الى " الخــــــــاتمـ  ـــة ... " 

والعجيب أني كنت أقول في نفسي حين قرأت كلمة " الخاتمة " لعل أم هانئ تتفضل علينا بقصة أخرى
وياليتها تكون عن سفرة الحج .. واذا بي أقرأ :



> ثم عسانا نُرزق من المنان مرة ، بلقاء نقص فيه ما وقع لنا في سفرة الحجة
>  فقد كانت - يعلم الله - عجيبة غريبة  فــذة ....!!


والحمد لله أنك نويت ذلك  ..
ولكن .. ارحمينا فضلا ولا تجعليها أشهر .. : )

بارك الله فيكِ .. وفتح عليكِ .. وكتب أجرك وأجر كل من في القصة على ما لاقيتموه من متاعب ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> وأخيرا .. أنهيت القصة ..
> فقد قرأت جزء منها ثم انقطعت .. ولذلك أعدت قراءتها ..
> ولم أشعر بنفسي الا وقد وصلت الى " الخــــــــاتمـ  ـــة ... " 
> 
> والعجيب أني كنت أقول في نفسي حين قرأت كلمة " الخاتمة " لعل أم هانئ تتفضل علينا بقصة أخرى
> وياليتها تكون عن سفرة الحج .. واذا بي أقرأ :
> 
> والحمد لله أنك نويت ذلك  ..
> ولكن .. ارحمينا فضلا ولا تجعليها أشهر .. : )
> ...


أحسن الله إليك لجين وبارك فيك سعدت بعطر مرورك و رائق تعليقك 

نسأل الله التيسير آمين

----------


## أمة الله العائدة

كلام المعلمة صحيح مع اني لازلت لم اكمل القراءة لكن هذا الموقف يتكرر معي دائما عندما اريد الذهاب لصلاة الجمعة و يوافق ذلك موعد حيضتي فادعو الله ان لا يحرمني اللاجر فيستجيب لي سبحانه تعالأ

----------


## لجين الندى

> ثم عسانا نُرزق من المنان مرة ، بلقاء نقص فيه ما وقع لنا في سفرة الحجة
>  فقد كانت - يعلم الله - عجيبة غريبة  فــذة ....!!


ياااااااا أم هانئ ألم يئن الأوان لذكر قصة سفرة الحج  ..  : )
اشتقنا لمواضيعك ولقصصك كثيرا ..  : )

----------

